# Pandemic Mental Health - How YOU doin'?



## Greta (Jul 15, 2020)

I decided to start a thread on this topic because I think it is a separate discussion than the pandemic itself. I've noticed my attitude is changing on several levels and, in some areas of my life, I am becoming a person I don't really like all that much. I know others are experiencing changes and issues also, but with staying home and venturing out only when absolutely necessary, and then having very little interaction and contact with others, it is very easy to feel completely alone. And to feel that you are the only one. But we are not alone and we are not the only ones. I hope we can share our experiences here and perhaps help each other feel a little less alone.

First, when the whole mask thing started I was inclined to not wear one. Mostly because it's so damn hot here and I know how I am when I feel like my breathing is being hindered or restricted. I stayed home mostly and when I went out, I did not have a mask. Honestly I have no opinion at all on the subject of masks - people should do what they feel comfortable with... and mind their own business. IOW - I think mask-shaming (whether for wearing or not wearing one) is disgusting and yes, THAT will get my ire up in about a half second flat!

So now that being said, my town is now in the "mandatory mask in all businesses" phase. I bought a couple of masks. Last week I ventured out for the first time to a local grocery wearing my new mask. Within 15 minutes, I was sweating profusely and quickly escalating into a full blown anxiety attack. Standing in the check out line I looked around and saw many people without masks and just as many wearing them incorrectly. I started to feel a bit of resentment. I was doing my part, I was voluntarily subjecting myself to extreme discomfort, and _WHY?!? _I checked out as quickly as possible, got out of the store and went home. On the way home as I started to calm down, I felt shame for the resentment I felt - that is NOT me!... or at least it didn't used to be.

Today I went out again (no, I hadn't been out since that last incident) - this time I had to go to a mail center to mail a package. There were at least three signs on the door saying "No Mask, No Service". No worries. I had my mask. Already had it on before I opened the door. Quick in, quick out... I'm good. The employees were wearing masks - correctly, all of patrons were wearing masks and standing on the markers on the floor for social distancing, more signs at both registers on the plexiglass separating the employees and the patrons, as well as on the walls behind the employees and even taped to the counter - "No Mask, No Service". Ok... I'm still good... starting to sweat a little bit ( it's 108 out there today). Then I see an older woman (ok maybe she was about my age) being waited on.. and she had no mask on. And I felt myself get angry... I mean.. _REALLY ANGRY! _I wanted to yell "what's the point of having the signs if you don't enforce it?" But I didn't. I moved up, mailed my package, got the hell out of there, and ripped off my mask as soon as I could. 

And so now I am struggling.... who is this crazy person who used to not care one way or another with the "you do you, Boo!" attitude? I don't like _this_ person at all! It is not me. I do not shame people for _ANYTHING. _I still very much believe in "you do you, Boo." So is this change in my attitude part of the anxiety I feel when wearing a mask? What is it going to take for me to get over the anxiety? 

And I am also sad... because there is this one bagger at the grocery who always makes me smile - she always wears this pretty little tiara headband to hold back her glittered hair and she has pretty glitter eyeshadow on. She is simply a happy, beautiful unicorn. As always I thanked her for bagging my groceries and I smiled at her... then almost cried. 'Cuz she couldn't see my smile. So I told her... muffled through my mask... "You always make me smile with your beautiful tiara and makeup when I come in here. I just wish you could see it instead of me having to tell you". She gave me a muffled "thank you" and I left feeling very very sad (and now sweating like a pig!) at where we are in this world right now.

I am changing. I am becoming a person I don't like. I am becoming not me. And I am seriously hating all of the anger and violence and yelling. 




_Note: this post is NOT about masks (whether to wear them or not). It is about how we are changing as a society and what this pandemic is doing to each of us personally._


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm great. Wife is great. Family is great. They're all strong, pragmatic people. Nobody has lost their job, so that certainly helps.

We've been through multiple hurricanes, including Hugo which severely damaged all of our homes. Building bonds through tough conditions has probably made this "temporary discomfort" a lot less traumatic.

Not to say we haven't had tragedy. We lost a cousin to COVID. He left a wife and three kids. All we can do is be there to support them. 

Ultimately through it all we continue to love one another. I've made a point of talking to all my friends and staying as close as possible. 

I feel for those living with more stress, and/or living in a state with draconian laws where they treat their citizens like children. I think that also effects attitudes negatively.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 15, 2020)

Greta- I share your frustration and desire to clobber people who can't read, don't care, or just think the rules don't apply to them. I don't like feeling like that, either. I feel the wearing masks and interacting with other people has the same effect as typing on the interwebz- all context, nuance and subtlety is gone. As you pointed out, a smile says more than words. And I feel like everyone has to yell to be heard with masks and our plexiglass barriers. Not a fan.


----------



## Greta (Jul 15, 2020)

scout24 said:


> Greta- I share your frustration and desire to clobber people who can't read, don't care, or just think the rules don't apply to them.
> .....



Ya know what though? Maybe that lady has asthma. Or some other medical condition that makes it impossible for her to wear a mask. I don't know. But I judged her anyway. And that is what we have become now. Remember the old saying "You don't know what others are going through. So be nice."? Does that not matter anymore? We've become a society of judging others... for everything! This cannot be the "new norm". (I truly despise that term!) 

Bit of a sidenote but not really - I've been listening to a couple of self-help books lately. One that I just finished is "The Power of Vulnerability" by Brené Brown. Basically it's about shame and how it makes us vulnerable. We shame ourselves, we shame others, we are all vulnerable. So how to use that to our advantage and to stop shaming ourselves and others. I think I might listen to it again.

Another good self-help book is "Unf**k Yourself - Get out of your head and into your life" by Gary John Bishop. Lots of salty language, of course. But he's a Scot so it sounds seriously lovely when he's narrating


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 15, 2020)

In the last 4 months I've put perhaps 1000 miles on my car; a typical month commuting to work, running errands, driving to and from leisure activities is ordinarily >1500 miles. I leave the confines of my neighborhood perhaps thrice weekly now, otherwise I generally stray _no more than 200 meters_ from the house on foot walking the dogs.

Mercifully, I work from home so I have been spared the economic devastation these times have brought upon the economy. Work has fallen into some doldrums as well. The team tried video chats for a while there, but nowadays almost no one can be bothered to turn on cameras. The office is open - and has always been open - but I can't quite bring myself to make that trek despite the fact that the one COVID case they saw was from someone that was last known to be there more than 30 days prior to their symptoms; if nothing else I'd like to visit my elderly parents within the next few months.

But man is _everything starting to blur together_. The start and end of the workday is vague since it involves the same room I spend much of my free time. No matter how late I'm up on Friday or Saturday night I wake up at around 6 Saturday and Sunday morning. Vacation days are like long, directionless weekends.

I'm no social butterfly and consider myself an introvert but I miss conversations with other people. A few weeks ago I just finished mowing my lawn and a fellow doing a variant of door-to-door sales ambled up and we talked about _cars_ for 15 minutes, both seemingly needing the contact - and he didn't seem disappointed at all when he segued into what he was selling and I wasn't interested. I miss going out to dinner with friends. Helped a relative stranger move two weeks ago and similarly, just some human contact was necessary.

I'm thankful that I don't watch TV news - catching the very occasional news on the radio in the car and internet news sites is concerning enough.

Facemask politics are ... weird. High point in the region was late April through mid May, falling off promptly as _reopen_ became a thing. I've heard about altercations - verbal and otherwise - but never experienced anything.

I've gone through some iterations on the mask I wear and have settled on something that seems to work - a soft half-face wraparound respirator with exhale valves _(which I modify monolithic KN95 respirators as primary filter media)_, and a simple surgical mask over that. Excessive? Maybe, but it's the only thing I've found that doesn't fog my glasses and also filters my exhalation. Were I of more ordinary proportions I might get more than furtive sidelong glances, but I'm almost outlier tall and wear a hard face so _furtive_ is about as intense as it gets. I can handle a 60 minute shopping trip or 2+ hours sitting with this setup without a break, however, unlike the monolithic KN95 or sewn masks.

I 'lived' primarily online in the _'00s_ and am all too aware of the limitations of digital communications as primary interaction. It's better now with ubiquitous realtime video communications, but it's still just not as rich an experience. My alcohol consumption has increased during this pandemic and my _informal survey_ of local liquor stores confirms this - there seem to be more customers every time I'm there than at times than prior to this pandemic.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 16, 2020)

I spent a mercifully brief 6 months in tech support and quickly came to the conclusion that a large percentage of the really upset customers that I dealt with were not actually upset about whatever issue with the service they were experiencing but instead about other larger things in their life, and their inability to access their email, slow speeds on wifi, etc was simply a catalyst. I believe most of these people were not aware that they were using a call to tech support as a means of venting on someone of conveniently inferior social status separated by distance, but taking one of those calls was always something to dread.



Greta said:


> Ya know what though? Maybe that lady has asthma. Or some other medical condition that makes it impossible for her to wear a mask. I don't know. But I judged her anyway. And that is what we have become now. Remember the old saying "You don't know what others are going through. So be nice."? Does that not matter anymore? We've become a society of judging others... for everything! This cannot be the "new norm". (I truly despise that term!)



I try to watch this video every few years to improve my mindfulness:


Life's petty frustrations can certainly be taken personally. Or you can try to let the small things roll off your back, look past the shortcut pigeonholes we create almost automatically, engage in some casual empathy, and get some sense of what the other people are going through. I find applying this exercise helpful to not only reduce the stress of daily life but also improve my outlook for the next few minutes, hours, or even days.

The full version:


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jul 16, 2020)

There are so much things that I can do. It is not forbidden to go outside, ...alone or with the own family (parents kids). There is not really a need to went to the locations were the big crowds are.

For me personally I actually this time also kind of. During the lockdown in Germany I was enjoying the silence and the empty streets. Since one of my hobbies is taking my DSLR and taking pictures .... For the people that are not reading in the HDS section, I posted a few pictures from my Fall 2019 South Africa trip. I also take the current situation to slow down kind of. 
I try to find the good things in the corona pandemic. Mostly I am in office and enjoying the almost empty office. It is great to be in office with only ~4 people that normally has ~50 colleagues (the others are in home office). It is silent and extremely efficient to work under that condition in office.
Due to the slow down there is also time doing things I normally do not have time. I started with the German version of the Don Rosa Library....  ... I have now so much nice memories to the time I was ..... yes .... at least much much younger.

What I will say is, yes the pandemic is difficult for all of us. The normal times are over for maybe one or two years until the vaccine reached 60-70% of the citizens of each country. But at least I will try to keep the "we stay together spirit" as long as possible. I know when we all get back to normal the human starts to forget this "we stay together and we help each other" far too fast....


----------



## Greta (Jul 16, 2020)

WOL - I also enjoy being outside and taking pictures. I truly wish I could do more of it during this time. But with current temps at 110F+ during the day, the only thing I can do is float around my pool... which I do almost every day with my floating table, a big cup of ice water, and my audio book through my AirPods. My current photo quest is to catch Comet NEOWISE just after sunset. I'm finding I might have to drive to higher grounds. First though, tomorrow I'll check out if my roof is high enough. 

Your reference to "we stay together" - I heard a really good analogy of this that I think fits very well. The spirit is "We're all in this together". But the truth is that while we may all be in the same storm together, we are all on different ships in the storm. So there really is no "one size fits all". Every day I hear of a different person's struggles that I had not even considered - and again, I am sad. There is nothing I can do about it. All I can do is take care of me and mine... on our little ship in the great storm. 

And you are totally right about how quickly we forget after the storm has passed. I think of 9/11 here in the U.S. and how we all came together. How long did that last? And look at today... our nations are even more divided than ever and it's like we are not even capable of coming together anymore. As I mentioned previously... all of the anger and violence and yelling! God, I hate the yelling!! 

I know I am fortunate. I have worked from home for well over 8 years now so I'm good. My husband has two retirements and is currently working as a chef at a golf resort. My son is also working at the resort and they are both healthy. (I'll admit I LOVE the peace and quiet of the house when they are both at work! It's awesome!! So I get what you say about enjoying the quiet of your workspace now.) We can pay all of our bills and I put our stimulus check in savings so I can buy a new puppy next month because my best girlfriend bulldog died back in April during this whole mess... and I miss her desperately. But again... we are fortunate. I lost my dog. Many out there have lost parents, children, spouses and everything else and have nowhere to turn. 

I hate being a Debby Downer and I hate feeling so helpless. I do my best each day to "Get up, dress up, show up". And count my many many blessings. But some days are just more difficult than others. Today was such a day.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 16, 2020)

The change for me is that bad things of biblical proportions used to only impact other people, and in other locations, and in the Bible. Now, bad stuff of biblical proportions is affecting me, on earth here and now. So instead of thinking that I would always be happy here temporarily, and then be perfectly happy someplace else forever, now I know I have to be not so happy here for a little while and then be perfectly happy someplace else forever.


----------



## Greta (Jul 16, 2020)

richbuff - A lot of people are turning to their faith right now to get through this and I think that is great! It sure would be nice if more did though. 






Another sidenote: In an effort to not have my glasses fog up while wearing my mask today, I put my contacts in. FYI - contacts fog up too. And dry out. And stick to your eyeballs. And get gooey. Just in case you wondered.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2020)

ive always suffered with mental illness and a course covid has mad it worse then my therapist quit after 10 years . im on so many meds i hate pills trully hate them


----------



## Poppy (Jul 16, 2020)

richbuff said:


> The change for me is that bad things of biblical proportions used to only impact other people, and in other locations, and in the Bible. Now, bad stuff of biblical proportions is affecting me, on earth here and now. So instead of thinking that I would always be happy here temporarily, and then be perfectly happy someplace else forever, now I know I have to be not so happy here for a little while and then be perfectly happy someplace else forever.



This thread has reminded me that we are responsible for our own happiness, in the here and now.

I am currently depressed. My profession has been crushed, gradually over time we have seen declining revenues, but this Covid thing has put the nail in the coffin. I can relate to the frustration and anger of those business owners, who can only service 25% of their previous capacity.

In the next three months, I'll sort out whether it'll be profitable to return to my profession of 40 years, or do something else. Just sitting around causes boredom, which for me is a killer. IMO the story of JOB is BS. I don't believe that we should be content to live in misery by looking forward to a happy afterlife. I believe, that we should change our situation, or our perspective of our situation, so that we are happy now!

I am going to start being happier today.

About a year ago, a friend explained to me that although he drives a sports car, his commute into Manhattan can vary between an hour to two hours. Without traffic it could be only 30 minutes. He however drives his sports car "like an old man" taking his time, not stressing, letting people pass him, not tail-gating, and enjoying listening to his music in his car. "When do you get the chance to just listen to, and enjoy listening to your music, for two whole hours!?"

What prompted that discussion, was that I told him that I felt guilty for not going to see my dad in a while. It is a 1 1/2 hour drive, on a parkway that is often over-crowded, like a LA freeway. That weekend, I drove down. I stayed in the right hand lane, and sang with Pandora, all the way. A great trip!

For the last four months, each night I play cards with my dad, who is 1000 miles away as a Florida snow bird, via duo (an android version of facetime). Initially, I was delighted to be able to help break up his boredom, and the insanity of being trapped in a house, alone! After a while, it became an obligation, and now, I find, that I sometimes look forward to 8:00 when we connect. It's all a matter or perspective. We no longer, only play cards, but we also work out logic problems, or do Sudoku. It helps us both to cope.

Regarding masks, I don't wear the half face respirator anymore, but if the infection rate goes back up in NJ, I will. Currently, I pretty much stay at home. I don't go out to socialize, at all. I am comfortable speaking to someone without a mask, outdoors, if we keep at least 10 feet apart, and I secretly try to position ourselves so that neither of us is down-wind of the other. When I go indoors, I mask up, knowing that it only give ME minimal additional protection, it is required, but by doing so, shows that I am being compliant, and that it supports the mind-set, that that is what we should do, and thereby encourages others to do the same.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 16, 2020)

Greta said:


> Ya know what though? Maybe that lady has asthma. Or some other medical condition that makes it impossible for her to wear a mask. I don't know. But I judged her anyway. And that is what we have become now. Remember the old saying "You don't know what others are going through. So be nice."? Does that not matter anymore? We've become a society of judging others... for everything! This cannot be the "new norm". (I truly despise that term!)
> 
> Bit of a sidenote but not really - I've been listening to a couple of self-help books lately. One that I just finished is "The Power of Vulnerability" by Brené Brown. Basically it's about shame and how it makes us vulnerable. We shame ourselves, we shame others, we are all vulnerable. So how to use that to our advantage and to stop shaming ourselves and others. I think I might listen to it again.
> 
> Another good self-help book is "Unf**k Yourself - Get out of your head and into your life" by Gary John Bishop. Lots of salty language, of course. But he's a Scot so it sounds seriously lovely when he's narrating



Greta- My big frustration is ignoring quarantine. If you come here, you're supposed to quarantine for two weeks. Nobody is doing it. Either "but I'm not sick" or "we're just running to the lake for the weekend"... And they're coming from New York City and north Jersey, where there is no sense of personal space, never mind social distancing. I'm trying now to shop really early on weekday mornings, and not go out on weekends or in the afternoons.

Edit- Some of our bigger stores are trying to control foot traffic flow with One Way signs, green and red, at the ends of the aisles to keep people seperated. Nobody, and I mean nobody, knows how to read or what colors mean. I know there's no enforcement or consequence, but please at least play along..


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 16, 2020)

By this time last year I had taken off 20 extra pounds, excersized 30 minutes a day and was feeling great. By this time this year all 20 are back plus 5. I still excersize some but nowhere near as often. Part is due to work. Last year my job involved walking a mile or two each day outdoors in the heat. This year I'm in an office and walk a lap around a small parking lot at 10 and 2:30. That's just circumstances, but last year my evening snack was wlanuts or rabbit food. In March this year it became chocolate cake. And lots of it. The fear of the pandemic had most people I know munching on comfort food thinking "screw it I'm going to die in two weeks so why not?" Well we lived to July so……

Time to shake the pounds off. Mrs Fixer and I walk laps through box stores on weekends with no real adgenda except to put in steps. I have acquired a lifetime supply of walking shoes during the pandemic so we put on a face cover and walk about stores during off peak hours or the near empty shopping mall. I have disposable masks with phrases on them. "covid 19 sucks". "your welcome" and Mrs Fixers favorite "mask nazis suck". One says "if you can read this you're too close". A dab of toothpaste keeps the glasses fog free. Rain X makes a good product that lasts but I'm using toothpaste for now because if your glasses aren't spotless when you apply the Rain x you are stuck with the spots under the coating. Toothpaste washes off easily. 
Mentally, the fear of the pandemic is still there, but to a much less degree. Part is from just tuning out the constant bad news and part is my community has the spread under control. I feel bad for my kids though as they have been way more affected. Being young they tend to socialize more and now they are feeling the affects us gregarious natured folks have when being isolated. I became a hermit years ago so it really hasn't changed my circumstances. 
I just keep in mind that flu season has gone extra innings and do a little celebration when the grocery store has a full supply of my favorite orange juice. 

Now the coin shortage thing……that has me a bit nervous. I'm not down with a cashless society knowing when the power is out cash is often the only way to get supplies. But yeah, we're doing pretty well overall. 

Thanks for this thread Greta.


----------



## Devildude (Jul 16, 2020)

scout24 said:


> Greta- My big frustration is ignoring quarantine. If you come here, you're supposed to quarantine for two weeks. Nobody is doing it. Either "but I'm not sick" or "we're just running to the lake for the weekend"... And they're coming from New York City and north Jersey, where there is no sense of personal space, never mind social distancing. I'm trying now to shop really early on weekday mornings, and not go out on weekends or in the afternoons.
> 
> Edit- Some of our bigger stores are trying to control foot traffic flow with One Way signs, green and red, at the ends of the aisles to keep people seperated. Nobody, and I mean nobody, knows how to read or what colors mean. I know there's no enforcement or consequence, but please at least play along..



Same thing occurs here in New York. I was at the Walmart in Herkimer yesterday morning after work to grab a few things, I saw people in violation of the face mask rules inside of the store. Maybe literacy should be a focus in schools. 
I often spend time trying to talk people off of the proverbial ledge because of the fear populating the news. Too many people are super scared from what the media puts out. It is hard to be the voice of reason sometimes. Thankfully my mother gets to go back to church on Sunday, I hope that helps here cope with the lack of social interaction. As humans we need to be amongst friends, that has not been easy in the last few months. I would that normalcy return for us all, we need it. 
The fear that those around me experience is draining. I wish there was an easy solution but I suspect that it might be a while before things calm down. Breathe deep and often. It helps sometimes. Enjoy the beauty of nature, that can never be taken away. Be thankful for all of the blessings we are afforded. Most of all be safe, we can get through this with positivity.


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 16, 2020)

I see the news mentioned a lot here. Over 35 years ago we essentially banned television news from our household. I think that was one of the best decisions we've ever made. Sensationalized news does nothing but generate stress. It's not news mostly, just gossip.

I'll browse the Google News headlines but almost never click the bait. It's amazing how quickly you can guess the publisher of a headline by how crazy or stupid it is. Washington Post is one of the biggest offenders. Also the Guardian and Slate. Slanted, sensationalized, biased, and inaccurate headlines are rampent. 

Since we don't let this manipulative garbage into our homes, we don't let it into our minds. Instead we embrace the daily reality of our experience instead of false realities generated by people whose only goal is to get clicks. They understand that negative stories generate about 100x more clicks than positive. They exercise absolutely zero empathy or concern for how this might affect the population. The bottom line is the bottom dollar. And our actual reality is far better than what you see in the virtual world of "the news". 

Life is essentially fantastic for almost all of us. We are limited far more by our own actions than by the external world.

My sister once told me that she didn't think people controlled their destiny to any significant extent. I answered simply that every single doctor became a doctor by going to med school and putting in the work. It's a fact that 98% of Americans reach middle-class by simply getting a job (any job to start), graduating high school, and having children after reaching adulthood. Faced with this reality, think about how much of a negative effect the news has on our society by convincing us that things are terrible.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm doing great. This is the happiest I've ever been. But I am cut out for this. Im anti-social, I don't watch the news, all of my hobbies are outdoor activities away from the general population, I work remotely, etc. I have been extremely fortunate that myself and my family have maintained our health so far, and that I have maintained my employment. I am extremely grateful for that and I recognize that a lot of people have had it so much worse, so I am trying to help others out any way that I can during all of this. That said, I am absolutely disgusted by the way masses of people are behaving in all of this and I've just about completely lost all faith in humanity. I honestly just want to be left alone for the most part, and I recognize more than ever that the government can only make matters worse, cannot protect us, and the best that we all can do is take responsibility for our own well being and take responsibility for the well being of our neighbors, family, and friends. But, I pretty much realized all of this stuff before the pandemic and riots and destruction. So, again I'm just really doing great and happier than ever. And I hope to at least be able to keep helping out others that are less fortunate in this in any way that I can.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 16, 2020)

I've had income issues big time going from being laid off to having to wait forever for money to come in and unemployment issues, being offered a job that ends up only being two weeks which averages an income for me of 2/3 what I'm used to. The $600 additional unemployment is the only thing that is helping, the mandatory masking they are discussing upsets me and my neighbor is considering moving if they implement it and he is the only one around me that talks to me that I don't have to go to their place nobody else wants to even put their foot on my front lawn and wave. All the masking is not helping me at all when I go out in public I hate wearing a mask I had Asthma as a child but don't suffer from it but do have issues breathing through a mask for long periods of time and am not at any risk.
When I walk out and want to socialize with people everyone is doubly distant now... staying 6 feet away and not seeing facial expressions makes it hard to feel cheerful as they can tell how you feel but you sometimes don't have a clue what they are feeling. 
I don't call it social distancing..... an oxymoron, I consider mandatory masking social isolation and think that it will cause many of the more fragile people to devolve into mental illnesses as I don't seeing those who are in charge of implementation as "not fearful" both about the virus and public opinion and that even when the numbers drop to more safe levels they will continue with masks AND that it will be a "normal" thing during the next flu season, it won't be voluntary but rather out of FEAR mandatory and to me a mask means FEAR and I don't like seeing all the fear in public when I'm out and about it is stressful I want to see normal people smiling and laughing and mostly I see cheap fabric clamped on faceless zombies. Come to think of it this virus has made zombies out of all of us as our brains seem to have stopped working with all the nonsense going on.
I also am adding that seeing all these people on TV in that are advocating mandatory masks without masks on while when I am seen in public I am going to be forced to NOT show my face.... saddens me. I feel less important than them a lot more.
I should probably have quit at that but am adding that people usually cover parts of their body that they are ashamed of, and it is quite possible that this masking business may have that affect on people making them feel ashamed of their faces after they are forced to "get used to it". Hopefully I am wrong about this but it is a possible mental health issue that could pop up in the near future.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jul 16, 2020)

I`v been using the time to catch up on things really, a pile of "I`ll read that one day" books are being worked through, my rather large collection sheet music I`v accumulated over the years is now being played through, all the lights in the house are now LED based, I`v swapped all the single use batteries in the house for rechargables (mostly Eneloops), and I`v bought a 100W solar panel and controler so I can charge all the batteries in the house.
From an external perspective I probably look depressed, I stay in my pyjamas all day long for weeks at a time, haven`t really bothered putting my face on, I think I`v forgetten how to use my hair straighteners! LOL and I`v been out the house only 3 times (to the bank) since the end of Feb and I don`t make dance music anymore. but I don`t Feel depressed, in fact this lockdown has been a huge releif and has been the safest I`v ever felt in my entire life.

I think I`m fine. xx


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 16, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> ......haven`t really bothered putting my face on,


Around here it is easy to "put your face on" as it is typically cloth with two elastic bands attached to it.


----------



## RetroTechie (Jul 16, 2020)

Very much on topic... watch this: Dr. Lucy Hone - The three secrets of resilient people
Summarized:
1. poop happens. Resilient people _accept_ that is a fact of life. Focus on things you can change vs. things that you just can't do anything about.
2. Find the positives. (count your blessings)
3. Figure out what harms you, and what helps you. Don't keep hung up on things that depress you. Instead, find out what makes you feel happier, go with that & move on with your life.

Example:


richbuff said:


> The change for me is that bad things of biblical proportions used to only impact other people, and in other locations, and in the Bible. Now, bad stuff of biblical proportions is affecting me, on earth here and now.


What do you mean "biblical proportions"? Things aren't _nearly_ as bad as they could be. For some perspective:
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/history-of-pandemics-deadliest/
Sure that COVID-19 ball will grow bigger still. But compare eg. with the plague back in the 1300's. Estimates range from 20-30% of the European population wiped out (remember world population was a lot smaller then, so 200M worldwide is much bigger % of population than same # would be today). That is like "death(s) in every house" unless you were very, very lucky. No protective gear, drugs or ventilators to lend your body a hand. No hope for a vaccine as those didn't exist back then - for _any_ disease. Stuck at home, what to do? Even books were rare then (and expensive). Never mind TV, PlayStation or fiddling with your Rubik's cube.  No doubt people kept themselves busy back then... But today you have vastly more options. Boring tasks are much easier: toss laundry in the machine, select program, done. 20..30m for a supermarket trip vs. work hard on the land all day to provide for a meal. Most people living in 2020 don't realize how comfortable & safe their life is vs. that of most of their ancestors. Or poor folks around the world that have to fight for a living every single day. Or the devastating effects of several world wars.

COVID-19? Several times the background death rate. Taking mostly people that would otherwise have died (within a few years) from a host of other health issues. Many of which _at least_ as unpleasant as a couple of weeks sickbed. Cancer, dementia, seeing your body slowly waste away while you're being cared for in an elderly home with nothing to do all day. The list goes on.



Lumen83 said:


> I'm doing great. This is the happiest I've ever been. But I am cut out for this. Im anti-social, I don't watch the news, all of my hobbies are outdoor activities away from the general population, I work remotely, etc. I have been extremely fortunate that myself and my family have maintained our health so far, and that I have maintained my employment. I am extremely grateful for that and I recognize that a lot of people have had it so much worse, so I am trying to help others out any way that I can during all of this. That said, I am absolutely disgusted by the way masses of people are behaving in all of this and I've just about completely lost all faith in humanity. I honestly just want to be left alone for the most part, and I recognize more than ever that the government can only make matters worse, cannot protect us, and the best that we all can do is take responsibility for our own well being and take responsibility for the well being of our neighbors, family, and friends. But, I pretty much realized all of this stuff before the pandemic and riots and destruction. So, again I'm just really doing great and happier than ever. And I hope to at least be able to keep helping out others that are less fortunate in this in any way that I can.


Much the same here, except the employment and "happiest" parts. My main source of income is pretty much wiped out, and will be for quite some time. But over the years I've learned to make do with (sometimes veeerrry) limited resources.

This pandemic has been a mixed bag in many ways. As a long-going trend I find myself gravitating towards a back-to-basics lifestyle, more & more opting out of crowds, population centres, or _relying_ too much on high-tech for 'survival'. Getting ever more comfortable (and happy!) with taking care of myself. As opposed to relying on others for 1001 things. Make do with €1..2 a day if need be, grow my own food, camping out in the woods, repairing my own gear, getting from A to B on muscle power, etc etc been there done that. It comes increasingly natural to me. Yes I like the comforts & options of modern life. A hot shower in the evening. Bring home 3 weeks worth of food in a 2 hr shopping trip. Browse through satellite imagery on Google Maps. But unlike many people, I find it easy to do without most of those things.

In that context, a pandemic with all this social distancing, economic crisis etc... Feels more like a nuisance that goes on & on (with everybody 'in' on the game), than some kind of existential threat. Put some things on hold, fast-forwarded some other things. Pro's and con's... I'm dealing just fine with the con's, and _made sure_ to exploit / enjoy some of the pro's.

Overall... can't say this pandemic is a plus. Like most people I wouldn't mind if COVID-19 disappeared yesterday. But still... things aren't that bad, some good things will (and already have) come out of this, and it isn't the end of the world. FAR FROM IT. So don't worry too much. Enjoy what you DO have, and keep on truckin'. :grouphug:


----------



## Devildude (Jul 16, 2020)

One thing I have gotten back into is bird watching. I believe I have a nesting pair of golden eagles on my property. My hummingbirds are always a joy to watch. I most enjoy the variation of colors in the birds in central New York. Having the extra time to partake of nature's beauty helps heal the soul. I could have done without the 3 interactions with black bears, but hey nature provides many interesting experiences. 

Stay safe and enjoy some of nature.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2020)

Devildude said:


> One thing I have gotten back into is bird watching. I believe I have a nesting pair of golden eagles on my property. My hummingbirds are always a joy to watch. I most enjoy the variation of colors in the birds in central New York. Having the extra time to partake of nature's beauty helps heal the soul. I could have done without the 3 interactions with black bears, but hey nature provides many interesting experiences.
> 
> Stay safe and enjoy some of nature.


id love to see a eagle only big bird i see are vultures there pretty cool but i do admit they scare me.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 16, 2020)

Great thread topic Greta!

I'm married and live in a small suburban town about 35 miles from LA, and it's always been an oasis from the big city craziness. My wife and I were fortunate to have retired early and traveled for several years before the pandemic took hold. As mentioned by all, a big negative is the omnipresent, depressing news stories that have everyone on edge. Particularly now that infections are spiking everywhere around So Cal largely due to irresponsible behavior and the massive protests. Although it's a difficult time, we're doing okay so far but it's pretty scary for those in our risk category.

Since my profession for 30+ years prior to retirement was IT Disaster Recovery and Business Continuity Planning it's been interesting to watch the various mitigation and response plans being implemented and the wide disparity in public acceptance. In developing and testing our DR/BCP plans my team would painstakingly build-in mitigation to manage risks, black swan events and single-points-of-failure. But we only had responsibility for IT services availability & recovery, not human life.

Since the "event" I've actually lost about 10 lbs. largely due to the daily walks my wife and I take in our neighborhood community and local town. We take face coverings in case we can't avoid close conditions, but rarely need them. Even so, I can't imagine what it must be like for the desert dwellers, as mask wearing in 90 degree temps is oppressive even here. Our neighbors seem to be as friendly (albeit at a distance) as ever and managing well, and walking families and dogs is the new pastime. We did eat outside at a restaurant for our wedding anniversary last week and it was almost like nothing had changed for an hour or so. 

Since my wife has had a serious viral infection in the past and pneumonia, we're extremely careful when grocery shopping. We take all the precautions and wear N95 masks while around others & indoors and do our best to practice social distancing for everyone's safety. 

Taking care of our grandchildren (2 & 5) three days a week really breaks up the monotony and we have a family BBQ (thank god for Omaha Steaks!) most Sundays with our daughter/husband and kids. It's a real joy to play such an important role in our grandkids life and I can't imagine what it was like before this awesome responsibility. It was my grandson's 5th birthday party last week and for the first time our family unit was around others (my brother, sister-in-law, niece and her 2 children). It was a wonderful outdoor event and felt great to see them for the first time in months. 

I've always done a lot of reading (downloading books from the county library system) so that helps fill time and we're streaming a lot of movies and mini-series. And my alcohol intake is on the upswing...

I know we're all hoping for an effective vaccine sooner than later, but even with that I'm afraid our lives will never be quite the same again.


----------



## Devildude (Jul 17, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> id love to see a eagle only big bird i see are vultures there pretty cool but i do admit they scare me.



We have vultures up here as well. I have even seen a few bald eagles at my house. They are an amazing sight except in the dark it can be a little scary. That happened once, that was enough.


----------



## Greta (Jul 17, 2020)

I found the comet tonight!  - Better pictures tomorrow... now that I know where to find it and have figured out (mostly) what settings for the camera.


----------



## Devildude (Jul 17, 2020)

I am jealous. I had rain tonight in New York, coupled with the fact that I work third shift is going to make it difficult to see. I might be able to pull it off tomorrow night or Saturday night. I really miss sitting outside and enjoying the beauty of the night skies.


----------



## Greta (Jul 17, 2020)

Devildude said:


> I am jealous. I had rain tonight in New York, coupled with the fact that I work third shift is going to make it difficult to see. I might be able to pull it off tomorrow night or Saturday night. I really miss sitting outside and enjoying the beauty of the night skies.



And I'm jealous of your rain! I honestly can't even remember the last time it rained here. I know for sure we didn't have any in May or June and so far none in July. The joke around here is that with everything being cancelled due to the Covids, Monsoon season has been cancelled also. Seriously, I'd kill for a good monsoon that flooded the streets and blew down the tree in my back yard. I could get some awesome lightning photos! Our average annual rainfall is 4.2 inches. And we usually get that in like... 5 days out of the year. 

If you work third shift, you might be able to catch it in the morning about 45 minutes before sunrise in the northeastern sky. Should be just above the horizon. Get one of those apps for your phone that shows the Night Skies (that's the name of the app I use on my iPhone).


----------



## Devildude (Jul 17, 2020)

The problem with central New York is fog and clouds. This time of year you might see the sun 2 or 3 days a week. It has its charms. No Hall of Fame Induction this year. First time in my life Cooperstown will be quiet in late July. It will be as weird as 9/11 was.


----------



## Greta (Jul 17, 2020)

Devildude said:


> The problem with central New York is fog and clouds. This time of year you might see the sun 2 or 3 days a week. It has its charms. No Hall of Fame Induction this year. First time in my life Cooperstown will be quiet in late July. It will be as weird as 9/11 was.



I'm originally from New Lebanon, NY - (Lebanon Valley Speedway?) - Rt. 20 runs right through it. I grew up there and only moved away when I joined the military in 1980. My parents still live in Canaan, NY. I remember taking a Greyhound trip with my bestie to Cooperstown to visit her aunt in 1978(?). Such a lovely place! We had a great time. I really do miss New England *A LOT! *And yes, I even miss the weather. At least you _have_ weather! We got nuthin'! Hot... hotter... freakin' hot... hell.


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 17, 2020)

One thing that brings me hope is that even though the Spanish flu was more contagious and far more lethal, we recovered 100%, without a vaccine.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice picture Greta!

I haven't even tried to look for it. We have so much light pollution in this area, that we never get a really dark sky.

Don't forget the Perseid meteor shower is early August.
The Perseids will next peak on the *Aug 11-12, 2020 night. On this night, the moon will be 47% full.

*



Greta said:


> I found the comet tonight!  - Better pictures tomorrow... now that I know where to find it and have figured out (mostly) what settings for the camera.


----------



## Devildude (Jul 17, 2020)

Greta said:


> I'm originally from New Lebanon, NY - (Lebanon Valley Speedway?) - Rt. 20 runs right through it. I grew up there and only moved away when I joined the military in 1980. My parents still live in Canaan, NY. I remember taking a Greyhound trip with my bestie to Cooperstown to visit her aunt in 1978(?). Such a lovely place! We had a great time. I really do miss New England *A LOT! *And yes, I even miss the weather. At least you _have_ weather! We got nuthin'! Hot... hotter... freakin' hot... hell.



I think about the only part of the state I have not been to yet is the Adirondack mountains. I am getting too lame to hike up big hills anymore, I wish I had tried it when I was younger. I remember Lebanon Valley Speedway, I am not sure if the auto racing is going on this year. I have a couple of mechanics that I take my vehicles to that partake in that form of entertainment, I should ask them next time I have work done. The weather can be amazing still. On April 27th I got about 6 inches of snow and can back from work to a tree on my garage roof. Mother nature like to surprise sometimes. Very peaceful where I live but Cooperstown is now mostly baseball oriented. Not as much fun as it was in the late 70's. I do remember fishing on the lake and go out by the castle part way up. Good times back then. Somehow it changed in the late 80's, it got too commercial and lost the charm of the quaint village of my youth.


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 17, 2020)

A long time ago, on a planet called Earth...

Life was going along with some look of being "normal." As the Earth changed it position in its orbit around the Sun, temperatures dropped and we entered an "Ice Age." This caused disruption in life and the economy. Those that survived adapted to the changes.

Early Man moved from place to place by walking or riding animals. Innovators came up with improved means of transportation and Man adapted to cars, buses, trains, and airplanes. These innovations had an impact on life and the economy.

Communication started off with verbal stories. It progressed to paintings and carvings. Along comes paper and pen and communication grows. The printing press brought communication to the masses. The typewriter brought it to the individual, and now we have a computer and the internet to convey thoughts and ideas. Those involved with hand making paper and pens and pencils are no longer at the forefront of the economy.

Merchants got together and offered stock in their businesses. Trading locations were established and the economy adjusted to having traders go to the locations and exercise orders to buy and sell shares in the market. Early on transactions were logged on paper. Then came the ticker tape. Phone orders allowed people to call a broker and trade from a distance. The computer now allows people to trade from home. The brokers in the local community had to adapt to stay in existence. Larger trading firms were established with local outlets.

Technology has found its way into our everyday lives. We have smart houses, smarter cars, smart phones, and so on. Business embraces technology to give them an edge against competitors and to monitor the progress of their ongoing operation.

This brief and incomplete snapshot gives us a view of how things seem to progress. Looking forward it would appear that technology offers improvements when it is properly used. A few forward looking individuals realized that traditional business practices could be improved by implementing changes to the traditional way of thinking. Large cities have traffic. Rather than fighting rush hour traffic, how about having flexible hours to get around that. With improvements in technology perhaps working from home (or wherever you are) would be an improvement. Take a look at shopping. Rather than traveling downtown to go shopping, how about looking up your item on the computer and finding a way to purchase it online. It will quickly be delivered to you and you can use your saved time to work to pay for the item...

We are in the middle of a pandemic. Everything has been shut down in an effort to survive.

The stock market tries to be forward looking. It has recovered from the initial news, yet we are still in shut down mode. It seems to be welcoming us to the new "normal." We don't need an open economy to thrive, we just need innovation.

What if this biological event is simply propelling us quickly into the future? Is this the opportunity of a lifetime? 

Tom


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 17, 2020)

I tell ya, with regards to telework I am /done/ - although our site is on maximum telework status (i.e. offsite for as much work as can be done remotely), individuals can still be onsite for work if justified.
I just called my supervisor & said I honestly can't take any more telework - and that I'd like to simply commit to 8hrs a day onsite. I just need more structure and personal interaction (mask, social distance, etc) than is possible from home.
(Supr said, no problem :thumbsup

Is good to still have a job yes, but I'm not really able to add additional value into what can resemble a vacuum. :-/


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 17, 2020)

Kestrel said:


> I tell ya, with regards to telework I am /done/ - although our site is on maximum telework status (i.e. offsite for as much work as can be done remotely), individuals can still be onsite for work if justified.
> I just called my supervisor & said I honestly can't take any more telework - and that I'd like to simply commit to 8hrs a day onsite. I just need more structure and personal interaction (mask, social distance, etc) than is possible from home.
> (Supr said, no problem :thumbsup
> 
> Is good to still have a job yes, but I'm not really able to add additional value into what can resemble a vacuum. :-/



I'm a bit concerned about a generation of Children that are "de-socialized by all of this not having the connection that often occurs in schools that can be hard to come by when interactions are all online. I am also concerned that many who work at home online will also not get "connected" to people that they would have being at work. In other words all this could isolate people more than ever other than politics and religious beliefs.


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 17, 2020)

OH woe is me.

"They" have designated me as being among the most vulnerable. I'm old (85), have underlying conditions, hbp, type 2 diabetes, a little overweight, drink beer, and have a wife that smokes. Growing up I survived the polio epidemic, had the mumps and measles, whooping cough, and was told by my Mom to go out and play with Ronnie because he had the chicken pox and catching it would help my immune system. My father gave me my first gun when I was 9 and in spite of Mom's warning I never shot my self in the foot. Me, and most of the other "Most vulnerable" have also managed to avoid bird flu, swine flu, HIV-aids, and bad drivers.

We went through many economic depressions including the "big one". Most of our life we have lived during war time. WW 2, Korea, Viet Nam, the Persian gulf, Afghanistan.

I have lived life under the administration of 14 different Presidents, 7 Republican, 7 Democrat. They are the progenitors of the great "THEY" who are now protecting me during this time of vulnerability, by ordering me to wash my hands, wear a mask, isolate myself. Duh...

A radio comedian, George Burns, summed up "how you doin" for me with this quote: "I'm looking forward to being 100; very few die after that."


----------



## jrgold (Jul 17, 2020)

Greta i read your op and i completely understand. Regarding masks, my wife feels exactly how you do. I didn’t read all the follow up posts because everything nowadays becomes political. 

I am truly saddened by what the US has become. I used to believe there was a huge difference between the United States and China. Now i read the news, and everything is politically motivated, the truth has become biased. 

It doesn’t matter what side of the aisle you’re on, the news is tailor fit to make those who agree... comfortable. In “the new normal” I see Americans reporting each other for any beliefs they don’t align with (I would assume the same is happening in other countries). A year ago I never would have thought neighbors would be reporting neighbors for having a barbecue. 

It’s a sad time, our rights are being taken much faster than they will ever be returned. I really miss smiling at people, a smile is communicating kindness beyond words. That has been taken too. 

There are 5 people in my social circle that have taken their own lives during all this. Not to the virus, but to suicide. Both sides of the political agendas would rather ignore them, but i will not. 

The virus is scary, but the rest of the world surrounding it needs to be considered too. Suicide matters, those who have lost their life to the virus matter, those who are struggling to feed their family matter, those who who are about to lose their business or home matter. 

The mental and physical health of society both need to be considered. Can’t we forget about politics until we all get through this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greta (Jul 17, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Greta i read your op and i completely understand. Regarding masks, my wife feels exactly how you do. I didn’t read all the follow up posts because everything nowadays becomes political.
> 
> I am truly saddened by what the US has become. I used to believe there was a huge difference between the United States and China. Now i read the news, and everything is politically motivated, the truth has become biased.
> 
> ...



*jrgold* - It's funny... you really should read the rest of the posts in this thread. 'Cuz honestly you are the first one to bring up politics :huh: - we've all been talking about the thread topic "How YOU doin'?" - We have been sharing with each other our fears and struggles as well as our positivity, blessings, and adaptations. I'm very sorry your social circle has been so tragically affected. That stuff is never easy to process let alone during such trying times as these. If possible, perhaps it would be good for you to talk to someone to help you process it. 

Or... welcome to the thread! We're not here to talk about politics or to shame anyone for their decisions during these times. We're here to support each other and share our experiences... and to let each other know... you're not alone! :grouphug:





OH! - sidenote again: I ran out to the smoke shop again today to drop off a bamboo plant to one of my friends... and I got a hug!! A real hug... with no masks. It - was- AMAZING!!!


----------



## jrgold (Jul 17, 2020)

Greta said:


> *jrgold* - It's funny... you really should read the rest of the posts in this thread. 'Cuz honestly you are the first one to bring up politics :huh: - we've all been talking about the thread topic "How YOU doin'?" - We have been sharing with each other our fears and struggles as well as our positivity, blessings, and adaptations. I'm very sorry your social circle has been so tragically affected. That stuff is never easy to process let alone during such trying times as these. If possible, perhaps it would be good for you to talk to someone to help you process it.
> 
> Or... welcome to the thread! We're not here to talk about politics or to shame anyone for their decisions during these times. We're here to support each other and share our experiences... and to let each other know... you're not alone! :grouphug:
> 
> ...



That is really refreshing to hear, I definitely will. Thank you for opening this discussion for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 18, 2020)

Greta said:


> OH! - sidenote again: I ran out to the smoke shop again today to drop off a bamboo plant to one of my friends... and I got a hug!! A real hug... with no masks. It - was- AMAZING!!!


I'm jealous.... the only hug I got I had to buy but it is chocolate.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 18, 2020)

Spent about 5 hours today at the local Makerspace dealing with tense administriva and hosting a meeting, masked all but _continuously_. Despite the somewhat contentious matters being discussed and, the mask lightly fogging my glasses occasionally despite my unusual arrangement (inner soft half-face respirator w/ exhaust valves + outer surgical mask), and some occasions where I was speaking to a room and had to occasionally pause to catch some breath, _I did not feel compelled to take the thing off at all_. I might need to swap out the improvised KN95 filter media sooner rather than later now that it's seen about 10 hours' total use but if I absolutely have to go into the office in the future, wearing the setup most of the day seems doable.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2020)

I think post #31 sums it up best for me. (Paraphrase) "humans survived the Spanish flu and will survive this one too". 

Will I survive it though? Will my neighbor, my coworker, a loved one? That's the $64,000 question. 

Looking at the numbers, probably yes. But I live in a place largely unaffected by the virus. I used to watch the daily numbers with great anticipation as surrounding communities went from 0 to 3 to 23 in a few days while mine was 0. Then one day mine was 2, then 6, then 26 in a few days. Uh oh, the grim reaper just discovered my street. I wouldn't say panic set in. But it definitely changed the way people around me approached one another. I noticed many of my neighbors were doing the work from home thing too. No large barbecues when the weather turned nice or birthday parties at the older folks houses. Mrs Jones turned 94 and only her daughter was there. But Mrs Jones used Skype on her daughters lap top so it wasn't quite as isolated for her. The numbers in my community are stable. Still climbing but at a pace that isn't all that scarey. All of the surrounding counties are pretty stable too. While other states are spiking mine is doing ok. 

We wore face coverings long before it was mandatory. The 6' rule was in place and face coverings when that wasn't possible. Now that it is mandatory we just live and let live practicing the 6' thing from folks who don't. I keep a face covering draped around my neck ready to deploy. See, early in the process I noticed when seeing others with one ready to deploy that meant they too took it serious so to calm the fear of strangers I did too. I'm more afraid of a person with a gas mask on than somebody without a face covering as it instills a sense in me that the person is in panic mode. In other words I keep a farther dstance from panic'd looking folks frantically grocery shopping than the 75 year old bloke without a face cover. 

At one point the empty shelves everywhere freaked me out worse than the virus during peak 1. My freezer was packed and we had a spare cupboard hidden in case somebody burglarized our home for the tuna and toilet paper. They can have the tv, just don't take the ramen noodles please. Once shelves were restocked and the grim reaper moved to another town we settled down mostly. It didn't take long but we just see this as business as usual now until.... it's like living in life during war time, only the enemy is a virus this time. My young coworkers are used to staying 6 feet away now after getting snarled at a few dozen times. 

As predicted back in April, when America began to reopen and groups became larger the case numbers began to rise. Some got complacent as if the enemy had just gone somewhere else. Some rebelled while some shook their heads saying "oh this is going to be bad next month". Next month is here now and the numbers are just as predicted. It was obvious the country could not stay locked down. But how fast do you reopen things? We were in uncharted territory. Nothing like this had happened for 100 years. And by then the history was long since forgotten. The old saying 'history repeats' seems to be true again. Mask versus no mask was a lively debate 100 years ago. But now we have ventalators and some treatments we did not have 100 years ago. And we aren't packed like sardines heading around the world to fight a world war. So survivability is much better. Back then even mild cases could become deadly in some instances where today we have vitamin C, Tylenol and other symptom squashing treatments. 

Once I stopped watching the death clock everyday, sometimes 3 times a day my nerves settled down greatly. I learned that even though the grocery store didn't have brocolli or my favorite orange juice I still had it a lot better than they did during Thomas Jefferson's day. My A/C, my fridge, my car, my flashlights, they all still worked and I ate brussel sprouts and drank lime juice for a time. Nobody broke in and stole my tuna and toilet paper stockpile and keeping a face cover handy was just another thing. I don't trip over N95 versus a bandana. If it stops my spit drops and sneezes from hitting the person next to me……good enough. Early on I gave away my good masks to first responders and older people. 

My wife was just hit with the news wear a mask at work or go home. She is still recovering from a face surgery and a mask hurts her face. Work said no exceptions. Can't wear it go home w/o pay. So we devised a shirt sleeve face cover like a baclova. She wears it as a headband then pulls it over her face when required and it is pain free for her, yet meets the criteria of her company. I devised a small America flag into a mask. It stays draped around my neck until time to deploy. It's just something else we've adapted to. Meanwhile my pet catfish swims around the tank as if there is no pandemic. The snail munches on stuff along the walls of the tank and the sailfish just hover about passing time. The cameleon is shedding again and my poinsettia is doubled in size again. 

The refigerator works, Mrs Jones is watering her petunias and life goes on.


----------



## tab665 (Jul 18, 2020)

it just so happens that before all this hit i had major renovation plans for the yard. complete with raised gardening beds, a new charcoal grill, outdoor lighting, patio area, ect. a lot of this took place in January and February. the fall of 2019 i also invested a lot of time and effort into getting my grass back right with actual grass seed instead of relying on weeds. last year me and my wife also decided to have a "stay-cation" this year instead of going anywhere for the summer. these were all decisions that i did not know would pay off/be necessary in the near future. When things seemed to get more serious i decided to go ahead and open the pool a month ahead of time in the middle of march. we also started planting our swiss chard, kale, brussel sprouts, and carrots. in april we planted our tomatoes, peppers, squash, zucchini. in May we planted our watermelons and pole beans. we are both in our 30's now, have never socialized much outside of my brothers family, and i have to say the past 4 months have been the happiest and most rewarding months ive ever lived. between swimming, grilling, growing vegetables, and enjoying the yard we have spent more quality time together that probably the previous 12 months combined. my brother and his family have come over a few times to enjoy the pool and grilling/smoking butts (the only time they socialize is with us as well). we have been able to provide fresh veggies to my parents and my brother (gardening might be the single most rewarding thing you can do at home). we both also have been employed during this time. so how am i doing? im doing great, never been better; i also wish all of you the best.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 18, 2020)

Jeritall said:


> OH woe is me.
> 
> "They" have designated me as being among the most vulnerable. I'm old (85), have underlying conditions, hbp, type 2 diabetes, a little overweight, drink beer, and have a wife that smokes. Growing up I survived the polio epidemic, had the mumps and measles, whooping cough, and was told by my Mom to go out and play with Ronnie because he had the chicken pox and catching it would help my immune system. My father gave me my first gun when I was 9 and in spite of Mom's warning I never shot my self in the foot. Me, and most of the other "Most vulnerable" have also managed to avoid bird flu, swine flu, HIV-aids, and bad drivers.
> 
> ...


DANG Geritol!
You are the kind of person I drove out in to the country to have bible study (sunday school) with, until they all passed. Let me tell you that you are admirable. Thanks, thanks, thanks for posting.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 18, 2020)

I was supposed to have a phone call appointment with a phychiatrist this week. They called me the day before telling me to download a zoom app on my smart phone to prep for the appointment. I had already told them that all I had was a flip phone and that was impossible. At the time of the appointment, they called me from a blocked number and my phone went straight to voicemail. Had to call the clinic to relay my frustration to the doctor and tell them to leave me a number to call back on my voicemail. They said they couldn't do that because it would just have me wasting time going through an automated call center. I gave up and cancelled the appointment. Told them that if they couldn't at least do a remote appointment from the local clinic, I was done. These half-assed attempts at phone call appointments don't cut it. I need a face to face with a real person. Just so you know, the appointment was not because I'm nuts. I have some freaking weird medical conditions that it helps to have someone to talk to about that the doctors are still scratching their heads over. It's frustrating when you think you know what's wrong with you but the doctors refuse to test you for it and just say you're fat and need to lose weight. After over 4 years, I'm suffering from Hashimotos Thyroiditis, celiac disease, acid reflux disease caused by a diaphragmatic hernia (GERD), non alcoholic fatty liver disease, a fluid filled cyst in my spleen, another cyst in my kidney, gynecomastia, retractile ***** and testes, high estrogen, near high cortisol (tested at 49.9, 50 was high), high sex hormone binding globulin (binds to testosterone so it can't work), tension headaches, short term memory loss, sharp needle like pain in skin (possibly neuropathy), bone pain that feels like being shot, hot sweats in only my right armpit, sharp kidney pain ,floaters and what look like worms in my right eye, muscle loss, and a feminising redistribution of muscle and fat. My money's currently on hydatid disease from eating bad ham and I suspect I probably have cysts from it in my adrenal glands, but my doctors still refuse to ct scan my adrenals and my endocrinologist now refuses to run any bloodwork other than for the thyroid. Probably going to have to wait for the spleen cyst to enlarge to the point they have to surgically remove it to get some real answers. Hope all the stuff I'm dealing with doesn't kill me first.


----------



## Greta (Jul 18, 2020)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I was supposed to have a phone call appointment with a phychiatrist this week. They called me the day before telling me to download a zoom app on my smart phone to prep for the appointment. I had already told them that all I had was a flip phone and that was impossible. At the time of the appointment, they called me from a blocked number and my phone went straight to voicemail. Had to call the clinic to relay my frustration to the doctor and tell them to leave me a number to call back on my voicemail. They said they couldn't do that because it would just have me wasting time going through an automated call center. I gave up and cancelled the appointment. Told them that if they couldn't at least do a remote appointment from the local clinic, I was done. These half-assed attempts at phone call appointments don't cut it. I need a face to face with a real person. Just so you know, the appointment was not because I'm nuts. I have some freaking weird medical conditions that it helps to have someone to talk to about that the doctors are still scratching their heads over. It's frustrating when you think you know what's wrong with you but the doctors refuse to test you for it and just say you're fat and need to lose weight. After over 4 years, I'm suffering from Hashimotos Thyroiditis, celiac disease, acid reflux disease caused by a diaphragmatic hernia (GERD), non alcoholic fatty liver disease, a fluid filled cyst in my spleen, another cyst in my kidney, gynecomastia, retractile ***** and testes, high estrogen, near high cortisol (tested at 49.9, 50 was high), high sex hormone binding globulin (binds to testosterone so it can't work), tension headaches, short term memory loss, sharp needle like pain in skin (possibly neuropathy), bone pain that feels like being shot, hot sweats in only my right armpit, sharp kidney pain ,floaters and what look like worms in my right eye, muscle loss, and a feminising redistribution of muscle and fat. My money's currently on hydatid disease from eating bad ham and I suspect I probably have cysts from it in my adrenal glands, but my doctors still refuse to ct scan my adrenals and my endocrinologist now refuses to run any bloodwork other than for the thyroid. Probably going to have to wait for the spleen cyst to enlarge to the point they have to surgically remove it to get some real answers. Hope all the stuff I'm dealing with doesn't kill me first.



So what you're saying Mrs. Lincoln is other than that, the play was good! 





Not trying to make light of your discomfort (understated word, I know). I went through a brief period of time when I had about a quarter of the things you listed and went to every specialist I could and no one could help me. They all said... lose weight and quit smoking. Well I had quit smoking. That's what started all that mess. After a year of being miserable, I decided "screw it! Might as well start smoking again cuz I can't get any worse than this!" - Within two weeks, everything went back to normal, went off all meds, and then dropped 20 lbs in 2 months with no effort. Several years later I quit smoking again. Four months later, I was sick again. Screw it... ain't worth it. Been smoking ever since. Doctors still don't know what the deal is with me and smoking but if it keeps me "well", carry on. :shrug:

So see? You're not alone... there's someone else out here who knows how crappy and frustrated one can feel.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2020)

DAMN! You don't need to look far to see someone in a much worse situation.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 18, 2020)

Greta said:


> So what you're saying Mrs. Lincoln is other than that, the play was good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You reminded me of a joke.

A teacher shows her class four jars with worms in them. The first jar had just some worms in soil. The next, worms in beer. Next, worms in chocolate surup, and the last with the jar filled with cigarette smoke. The worms in all but the first jar were dead. The teacher asked the students, " Now what can we learn from this experiment?"
A student named Jonny replied, "If you drink beer, eat chocolate, and smoke cigarettes you won't get worms."

Maybe there's some truth to that joke.


----------



## Greta (Jul 18, 2020)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> You reminded me of a joke.
> 
> A teacher shows her class four jars with worms in them. The first jar had just some worms in soil. The next, worms in beer. Next, worms in chocolate surup, and the last with the jar filled with cigarette smoke. The worms in all but the first jar were dead. The teacher asked the students, " Now what can we learn from this experiment?"
> A student named Jonny replied, "If you drink beer, eat chocolate, and smoke cigarettes you won't get worms."
> ...



Hahaha!! :laughing: - That's pretty good!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m a caregiver for someone who needs less contact to get better. And I’ve been doing this continuously since 2018, so two years and counting. The key for us is making refuges. 

A refuge in the bedroom for sleeping. A refuge in the kitchen for cooking. A refuge in the living room for entertainment and relaxation. A refuge in the yard for being outside all day without going anywhere. This year we treated ourselves to outdoor rockers made out of old milk bottles:

https://www.eccboutdoor.com/harbor-collection-rocker/

The biggest changes since the pandemic are shopping less often and paradoxically talking to MORE people. As now that everyone is on zoom, it’s easier for us to see people all over the country than before. But it does help to watch a fun video when zooming gets to much:

https://youtu.be/b4FkyjcN5mQ

My main source of learning since leaving schools is documentaries. I probably watch hundreds per year. This year they include a heavy dose of travel docs, where you can vicariously enjoy exotic and ordinary adventures. And docs on how other countries are handling the pandemic. The ones doing the best have two things in common:

They’ve had epidemics before in living memory, some in the last 5 years 

They have collectivist cultures and are used to doing things together 

Our oceans usually keep us safe so this is our first time in living memory and we have an individualist culture so we are used to doing things for ourselves. Two things for which corona doesn’t seem to hold much regard. But we are learning. And as has been pointed out, we have faced harder challenges and been made stronger for it. 

The key mask moment for me was when I realized that two masks are better than one. My mask when I exhale and their mask when they inhale. And anyone at risk is at twice the risk of there is only one mask between us.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 19, 2020)

SilverFox said:


> A long time ago, on a planet called Earth...
> 
> Life was going along with some look of being "normal." As the Earth changed it position in its orbit around the Sun, temperatures dropped and we entered an "Ice Age." This caused disruption in life and the economy. Those that survived adapted to the changes.
> 
> ...




I agree. I think this has accelerated some societal changes that would have taken another couple of decades to do. Not just the pandemic, but the BLM in conjunction.

When Mississippi changed the state flag... well holy f&&&.

When Nascar banned the confederate flag... same reaction.

When some cops get arrested for abuse of power. Wow.

I'm really hoping that we get single payer healthcare out of all this.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 19, 2020)

We’re all not changing. We’re adapting. It’s as simple as that.We are all doing what we need to do to literally survive and get through these tough times. This will NOT last forever,it won’t.When a vaccine is designed to tackle this we will have a weapon against this and gradually little by little the world will get’s back to normal “ or at least our own definition of normal “ the person you were and still are will come back. This is just all very new to all of us and we’re all very much out of our Element. My butt for some reason has been classified as essential and have had to attempt to go to work every day as if nothing has changed. I can’t tell you how many times I have had to stop myself from shaking a coworkers hand or hugging a friend “ya I’m a hugger don’t judge “. That is not me. It’s just me now. Stay strong. Stay safe. And remember tough times don’t last. Tough people do😁


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2020)

Yesterday Mrs Fixer and I took our lap around the Wal Mart that's as big as a city block. Not really looking to buy anything we did scoop up an item or two. You really have to have mental strength not to impulse buy there as they have so many things you don't need or think you need but don't. When going to leave we noticed nobody, I mean out of hundreds in the store not a single person at the popular self checkout area. I said "c'mon while the line is nill and before we buy a coffee pot we don't need". A fellow popped in front of us and says "cards only, no cash". Then he said "it's the future". I looked to my left and saw two huge lines with signs at the register 'exact change only'. 

The young kid who popped in front of us said "we take bit coin too". Then he said "just kidding" but it made me think "man this could be a trial run for a cashless society in the US". If so Wal Mart is in trouble in my town because 99 out of 100 people were paying with cash. Everybody was wearing a face cover. Everybody was 6' apart. Everybody was calm and rational with no over flowing carts full of fresh veggies and frozen pizzas. But everybody in those exact change lines had an almost zombie like appearance as if yesterday was the last day they'll ever be able to buy their weekly supplies with cash. It was kinda scarey. If your total was $84.36 and all you have is $20 bills, do you just call yourself stuck? Do you now need to carry 1's, 5's, 10's, 20's and a bunch of coins? 

Today I read that areas of the country are having coin shortages. The federal reserve says closed businesses created less demand and with the sudden reopening there is literally tons of coins in cash registers of places not open yet. Apparently in some bank vaults that closed too. It seems the larger businesses like Wal Mart are being limited on how many coins they can draw from communities so that little stores can still have some. The feds say they are on it, whatever that means. 

We've all pretty much gotten used to things like tele-work, face coverings, fist bumps 3' (1m) apart and have stockpiles of ramen noodles. Now we just have to get used to a shortage of nickels and dimes for a while. We'll get through this too.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2020)

turbodog said:


> I agree. I think this has accelerated some societal changes that would have taken another couple of decades to do. Not just the pandemic, but the BLM in conjunction.
> 
> When Mississippi changed the state flag... well holy f&&&.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that the more generalized posts would still be in the main /Coronavirus/ thread; I think the intent of this thread is about how /we're doing/, and my apologies but I see little of that above.

Furthermore, there are a number of polarizing political aspects brought up here, which would be better discussed in the Underground, thx in advance.

Best regards,


----------



## turbodog (Jul 19, 2020)

Well, in that thought, I'm doing ok. The days drag by. I'm still working but not as much. Paradoxically I am excited with some of the positive changes I mentioned... they got accelerated a lot.

Ordered a light from germany... been stuck in customs for about a month.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ordered a light from germany... been stuck in customs for about a month.[/QUOTE]
BATMAN..?


----------



## turbodog (Jul 19, 2020)

Someone was selling a ra twisty. Had looked for one for a while.


----------



## Greta (Jul 19, 2020)

Kestrel said:


> I was hoping that the more generalized posts would still be in the main /Coronavirus/ thread; I think the intent of this thread is about how /we're doing/, and my apologies but I see little of that above.
> 
> Furthermore, there are a number of polarizing political aspects brought up here, which would be better discussed in the Underground, thx in advance.
> 
> Best regards,



THIS! 

:thanks:


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 20, 2020)

"If you're going through hell, keep going."

Winston Churchill

Tom


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 20, 2020)

I thought that was just a country song?


----------



## scout24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Before the devil even knows you're there- Rodney Atkins.


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 21, 2020)

In the same vein, I heard this on the radio the other day....
[h=1]"He who rides a tiger is afraid to dismount."[/h]
P


----------



## turbodog (Jul 24, 2020)

Good description. Feel like I got on the back on a motorcycle with a psycho up front.


----------



## Greta (Jul 24, 2020)

So how has everyone's week been? Have you done anything new and interesting? Watched anything new and interesting? How's the diet coming along?


----------



## guerrero (Jul 24, 2020)

Nothing new and interesting, everything is still the same. However I don't complain, I'm spending more time with my family and children. I think I'm lucky for being independent of an office or a workplace. As a freelancer, I can work wherever I want and didn't get affected by the pandemic measures. Just had to limit outside time and spend more time indoors. When the quarantine started in Spain we have moved to my father’s real estate in Budva and I think it was a good decision since it’s quieter here. We can spend some time at the lake here once a week and go to the forest. I don’t even miss my previous life


----------



## scout24 (Jul 24, 2020)

Starting to really get veggies in quantity from our garden. Pulled the first 60 garlic plants, they're air drying in our basement. I'm dehydrating peas this year rather than freezing then, so that's new. Plenty of bush beans, cutting and freezing. Tomatos are starting to ripen, squash are doing well, we're starting to pick berries too. Eggplant are coming along, and we've got more cucumbers than we can keep up with. Thankfully the chickens like them! We're getting an egg or two a day but they're not all laying yet. We got them March 9th, they're doing wonderfully. If I focus on all this, it's been a good week...


----------



## scout24 (Jul 24, 2020)

Guerrero- I looked at your previous posts and decided to give you the benefit of the doubt. I edited the commercial real estate listing link out of your post. Please read CPF's rules about commercial selling, and realize your post seemed a lot like spam...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2020)

I cooked a steak and bought some flip flops. 
No stress here during the pandemic. 

Oh and I made a diners mask out of a shirt sleeve. It's like a 1/2 length boclova (spelling?). Simply pull it up to take a bite, pull it down while you chew and meets the criteria for face coverings at dining establishments. You can wear it as a head band until needed or a scarf. It was a shirt destined for the dust rag collection so why not upcycle, right? 





My favorite part is it draws in air from the bottom.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 24, 2020)

Honestly, things have been */much/* better since I've been back at my work site full time (secure facility not open to the public).


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jul 24, 2020)

Work is great. They are opening the military AFB here to retirees again on weekends and the satellite pharmacy opens tomorrow (Red Cross volunteer there). I was looking back on another forum post back in march and I expected to catch it and then my wife would catch it or vice versa. Also wondered when I'd do my taxes, groom the dog, shop for water, etc. Fast forward and we never (knock on wood) caught it to our knowledge (heard about symptomatic exposure), taxes were done and automatically paid on the 14th, dog groomed, and the 5 gallon water dispenser vending machine never closed down or ran out and is always open at 3 in the morning lol.


----------



## RetroTechie (Jul 26, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Oh and I made a diners mask out of a shirt sleeve.


It's crazy sh** like this has me :shakehead more & more as time passes. In tight indoor spaces where it's hard to keep a distance from others and/or ventilation is poor, like in shops, public transport, hospitals or elderly homes, where regulations require it for the time being - okay.

But when going to a restaurant with friends / family, *for fun*, and then wear a face mask? Perhaps even _while_ eating?!? NOT HAPPENING. Not for me anyway. :thumbsdow I'd rather be beaten to death with a stick. If that means that restaurants, cinemas etc are out for a while then so be it.

Right up there with people disinfecting their groceries. Or authorities banning people from hitting the beach (= outdoors) even when they keep their distance from others. For restaurants: limit # of visitors as necessary to let people keep their distance, assign seats / put markings on the floor etc, register who comes in there & at what time (for example by using reservations only) so that when a COVID-19 case pops up you know who to ask to self-quarantine and/or get themselves tested, and leave it at that. Not workable? Then just close up shop & be done with it (or don't, if the economic argument weighs heavier  ).


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 26, 2020)

I hear ya RT. My wife had a cancer spot removed from her nose then a skin graft to cover the hole it left. Trouble is the skin graft is sensitive as it becomes one with it's new location. Worse, you cannot see it so at her work mask freaks kept calling the corparate office saying "your cashier wasn't wearing a mask".
Then our governor took further steps to enforce the indoor rule so her company said wear a mask or go home (w/o pay). Yeah we could fight it but, why? Rocking the boat gets you wet too. 

Enter the diner mask idea. See, a shirt has two sleeves so I cut both to the length I liked. She pre-stretches it over her head like a head band until time to deploy. Then it aint so tight on her sore nose. Plus she likes the bank robber look, which is good for her mental health during a pandemic, which is good for my mental health during a pandemic.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah, I used to enjoy eating out even fast food once a week or so just to sit down and relax and have a meal somewhere else besides at home but with this stupid mandatory mask thing here pretty much ruins eating out and I'm not much for drive through or delivery food and hate cooking at home but times are very uncertain right now the stress is starting to pile up and my entertainment what little I can afford has mostly been ruined by forced masking and a faceless city. I may have to drive to another city just to enjoy eating at Burger King, go figure.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 26, 2020)

I am near the gulf coast which got hammered during katrina. Remember seeing the power trucks from out of state rolling in. Actually teared up some seeing people come to help, even though they got paid handsomely I am sure. I was able to go directly to the coast and help out myself. People donated money, time, equipment, etc. There was a real feeling of teamwork (even though new orleans got all the press :ironic: ).

I don't see that now. Maybe it's because we are all under pressure, which tends to bring out pettiness, selfishness, and so on. The medical field is pulling together so there's that, but the rest of everyone is fighting among themselves.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 27, 2020)

You, extroverts, are weird people  Noticed absolutely no inconvenience so far.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 27, 2020)

my mental health sucks always they keep changing my meds. i hate takeing meds but i take them anyways. this covid has made it worse. .but i stilll feel bleesed to have my online freinds


----------



## Devildude (Jul 27, 2020)

The last few days I have been enjoying fresh blueberries and black raspberries. Around here you have to be quick because nature is fast as well. The deer and the bears make quick work of anything I leave behind. I am not sure which is worse, I never catch them in the act. I almost stepped on a gardener snake last night going into my garage to go to work around 8:50pm.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 31, 2020)

My hernia popped out at work today. Popped it back in and kept going. Parents, don’t let your kids powerlift. Girls are playing now having a good time. My oldest is starting kindergarten in a small private/Christian school here because we just aren’t ready for the mess of public school we have going on here. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2020)

I’ve been doing fine staying home. But had to go out today to pickup a ‘script. I noticed the one way arrows on the aisles were gone. Pharmacist was wearing his mask below his nose. Of course I wasn’t wearing a mask at all so I’m not even going to be doing any shaming. As a matter of fact I’m so totally over all of the shaming that’s going on over every little thing. Get over yourselves people and mind ya own bidness. I’m more than happy to mind my own. 

Meanwhile... this is the nonsense going on here today....


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Greta said:


> I’ve been doing fine staying home. But had to go out today to pickup a ‘script. I noticed the one way arrows on the aisles were gone. Pharmacist was wearing his mask below his nose. Of course I wasn’t wearing a mask at all so I’m not even going to be doing any shaming. As a matter of fact I’m so totally over all of the shaming that’s going on over every little thing. Get over yourselves people and mind ya own bidness. I’m more than happy to mind my own.
> 
> Meanwhile... this is the nonsense going on here today....
> View attachment 12518


i love being home alone . dont miss humans but indo wish i had a dog to talk to. when i go to store i arive the moment they open .far as covid im still germ phobic


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> i love being home alone . dont miss humans but indo wish i had a dog to talk to. when i go to store i arive the moment they open .far as covid im still germ phobic



This baby girl will be joining our family on two weeks [emoji178]


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Greta said:


> This baby girl will be joining our family on two weeks [emoji178]
> 
> 
> View attachment 12519


what a cutie .which breed is she/him


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 31, 2020)

Gah! I was visiting Tucson on a day when it hit 117 degrees. That was memorable. Even though I wasn't noticeably sweating (it evaporates instantly) I couldn't touch anything outside.


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> what a cutie .which breed is she/him



She’s an English Bulldog.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Greta said:


> She’s an English Bulldog.


awesume


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 31, 2020)

Greta said:


> I’ve been doing fine staying home. But had to go out today to pickup a ‘script. I noticed the one way arrows on the aisles were gone. Pharmacist was wearing his mask below his nose. Of course I wasn’t wearing a mask at all so I’m not even going to be doing any shaming. As a matter of fact I’m so totally over all of the shaming that’s going on over every little thing. Get over yourselves people and mind ya own bidness. I’m more than happy to mind my own.



Coming soon: 
Goggle nazis. 

I bought 10 face shields in late May in anticipation of the gubment discovering exposed eyeballs can catch the virus. 
Meanwhile life goes on and the wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## harro (Aug 2, 2020)

Greta said:


> I’ve been doing fine staying home. But had to go out today to pickup a ‘script. I noticed the one way arrows on the aisles were gone. Pharmacist was wearing his mask below his nose. Of course I wasn’t wearing a mask at all so I’m not even going to be doing any shaming. As a matter of fact I’m so totally over all of the shaming that’s going on over every little thing. Get over yourselves people and mind ya own bidness. I’m more than happy to mind my own.
> 
> Meanwhile... this is the nonsense going on here today....
> View attachment 12518



Hahaha, i thought it got hot here, whats that in Deg C ? About 44C - 45C. Phew. I have just scraped the ice off my wife's car windshield so she can go to work.

On a serious note and the direction of this thread, if you ( anyone ) aren't doing well, talk to someone. If you think someone is struggling, ask, ' how are you doing '. Generally, a problem shared is a problem halved. There is always help out there. Just an hour ago, the lady presenter on one of our local FM radio stations 96.9 HIT broke down in tears live on air. A co presenter jumped in and helped her and talked for a few moments with her, still live. Yep, it hits home pretty hard. Everyone handles it in a different way, some better than others. We are all in the same storm, maybe different boats, but the same storm for a fact. We are currently subject to some pretty tough restrictions and curfew in Victoria, as bdogps+, MVYRMND, old4570 ( so to NORM if he were still with us, RIP ) and a few others would attest to. Personally, even though in a high risk category from having had Cancer, and its attendant hospital stays for excision/resection and six weeks of radiation treatment, over the last 18 months, C-19 presents very little fear or worry for me. I guess it puts me in a slightly better position to be able to pick up on those sometimes minute/imperceptible changes that those people near to me may exhibit, if struggling with the current situation. Please, look out for your nearest and dearest, or talk to someone if its getting the better of you. Eventually, we will get through this bloody C-19, for certain.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 6, 2020)

Looking forward to the day I can see my friends, shake some hands, give high fives, or even a hug or two and party again having survived all this garbage. Isolation sucks. What is worse is living in Los Angeles where people can run a horde through your neighborhood chanting eat the rich, but if you have a peaceful party at your own house, they'll shut off your water and power for exercising your freedom of assembly. If you live there, you have my sympathy. It sucks to be you. My sister just got back from a trip to Palm Springs and got a good view of the Apple fire near L.A.. Looked like hell was trying to claim the L.A. area as it's own autonomous zone. I'm praying for better days ahead for all of us and hope this nightmare of a year ends and is replaced by a much better one that isn't like a screwed up version of Alice in Wonderland that this one has been. Being hunkered down at home stinks, but what is worse is hearing about the riots, looting, fires, earthquakes, hurricanes, etc. that come to people's homes and the first responders that people have come to depend on not coming to help anymore. It's these kinds of things that will stress me out, seeing people hurting and others that should be helping their fellow man (or woman) kicking them when they're down. I think we need more time around other people so we don't become so wrapped up in ourselves. This pandemic is bringing out the worst in people as the isolation is making some self-centered, taking away that essential connection to other people.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 6, 2020)

From what I've seen... I'd say it's illuminating the bad traits not causing them.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 6, 2020)

I am doing well. Haven’t missed a day of work during this whole thing. A blessing or a curse? Don’t know yet. As for the mask thing, I am a shamer, and proud of it. A guy I directly work with every day has COVID-19. He found out last Friday after spending the better part of two days coughing and sniffling all in the store where we work. He’s the only person there who claims a “medical” condition so he doesn’t have to wear a mask. After testing positive, he told HR that he must’ve got sick from someone at work because he “doesn’t go anywhere.” We are all in the process of getting tested...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 6, 2020)

wacbzz said:


> I am doing well. Haven’t missed a day of work during this whole thing. A blessing or a curse? Don’t know yet. As for the mask thing, I am a shamer, and proud of it. A guy I directly work with every day has COVID-19. He found out last Friday after spending the better part of two days coughing and sniffling all in the store where we work. He’s the only person there who claims a “medical” condition so he doesn’t have to wear a mask. After testing positive, he told HR that he must’ve got sick from someone at work because he “doesn’t go anywhere.” We are all in the process of getting tested...


Not sure shaming him makes sense since everyone tells us that masks don't protect you from the virus it protects the people from you if you have it. If everyone around him is wearing masks then a masked person infected him with it.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 6, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Not sure shaming him makes sense since everyone tells us that masks don't protect you from the virus it protects the people from you if you have it. If everyone around him is wearing masks then a masked person infected him with it.



I didn’t mean him, I meant that in general, I’m a shamer to those I see without masks. The grocery stores, Dunkin, CVS, Wawa; anywhere I see an adult without one, they get that stare where they know I’m burning them up. They always look away. Always. And honestly, I don’t care how you look at it (my mask protects you or your mask protects me or my mask protects me or your mask protects you), I feel like folks should just put one on or stay away from others. Btw, folks that wear their masks off of their nose and/or mouth get the same stare...

Everyone around him _*at work *_is wearing a mask, but, does he ever stop for gas and go inside to pay? Has he been to the local 7-11 unmasked like at work? I know he’s picked himself up lunch at places unmasked. The logical probability is very high that yes, he has done those things. My guess is that he told HR some straight BS so that he could collect his 14 days of COVID pay. 

It’s funny/not funny to me to see exactly what people choose to err on the side of caution about versus what they blow off with a simple hand wave...


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 7, 2020)

What part of the 'defunding police' conversation is more appropriate in this 'mental health' thread than the CPF Underground ??


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2020)

I got a new version of the E01 today. 

Mentally I'm doing great. Physically? Well I am doing crunches twice a day now……
Captain in the morning, Nestle in the afternoon. 






My mental state about life at work ^^


----------



## Poppy (Aug 7, 2020)

Funny bykfixer 

From the NY Times

[h=2]Look after your mental health[/h]


The psychological effects of the pandemic are coming into sharper focus as the months drag on. More than half of American adults believe the crisis is taking a toll on their mental health, a recent poll found. One of them is Michelle Obama, who this week said she was experiencing “low-grade depression” connected to the effects of quarantine and the current political climate.



To help people hit the reset button on stress and anxiety, Jenny Taitz, an assistant clinical professor in psychiatry at the University of California, Los Angeles, has offered five quick coping strategies:





Lower your body temperature to help regulate intense emotions and slow your heart rate. Try dipping your face into a bowl of ice water for 15 to 30 seconds.
Pace your breathing by consciously inhaling and exhaling, slowing your breaths to six a minute. This can help lower blood pressure, among other physiological benefits.
Listen to relaxing music, such as Marconi Union’s “Weightless.”
Practice “anchoring” by digging your heels into the floor and observing what you’re thinking and feeling. Evaluate whether those thoughts are helpful.
Improve your tolerance of stressful physical sensations by replicating them in quieter moments. For example, you can try hyperventilating by breathing through a coffee straw for one minute.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 7, 2020)

That slow breathing exercise is 'gold'; most of us would be better off to incorporate such things as biofeedback into our daily routines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 8, 2020)

I find taking a walk in a park where it is quiet quite useful for depression and stress myself but it has often been very muggy and hot at night here the uncomfortableness puts a big damper on any stress relieving.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2020)

Biofeedback might be beneficial, but I like the idea of Michelle Obama dipping her face in a bowl of ice water for 15 to 30 minutes. :laughing:


----------



## Poppy (Aug 8, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Biofeedback might be beneficial, but I like the idea of Michelle Obama dipping her face in a bowl of ice water for 15 to 30 minutes. :laughing:


LOL... missed you, where have you been with your humor?


----------



## Devildude (Aug 8, 2020)

I usually find watching my hummingbirds interact quite peaceful and relaxing. The pileated woodpeckers can be humorous as well.


----------



## ledbetter (Aug 8, 2020)

Devildude said:


> I usually find watching my hummingbirds interact quite peaceful and relaxing. The pileated woodpeckers can be humorous as well.


I agree, for some reason watching these mini jewels battle at crazy speeds for free sugar water is relaxing! And watching brown pelicans dive into the ocean is pretty cool too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2020)

Poppy said:


> LOL... missed you, where have you been with your humor?



Mostly, just trying to stay out of trouble. You'd think it was the alcohol, but it's not. It's the sense of humor.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I agree, for some reason watching these mini jewels battle at crazy speeds for free sugar water is relaxing! And watching brown pelicans dive into the ocean is pretty cool too.



I recently commented to The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner, while we were enjoying our morning coffee and observing the hummingbirds dashing in and out of the lawn sprinkler - "Hummingbirds don't fly, they dance in the air."


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2020)

If you have a cat you'll probably get this. 






Even if you don't you still might.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 9, 2020)

Ha! I used to have cats. Can confirm.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 13, 2020)

The cabin fever is becoming a real thing after 5 months of WFH, which I expect to endure for at least the rest of the year. I suspect that I'll head into the office ~next week just to remember what it's like to have neat *bookends* to the workday.

The SO is a school teacher and after the insanity of last year's hasty remote instruction they seem to have an actual plan for remote instruction this year and a _hopes and prayers_ roadmap for returning some of the student body to on-site instruction in September. Working assumption among the employees at the district is that they'll yo-yo back to remote instruction as soon as positive COVID-19 tests invariably spike at the schools. On the upside, the district seems to have a tolerable student portal in place this year for a more coherent remote instruction experience all around.

Decided that I need to kick off small home improvement projects. Just finished insulating the garage door, which seems to help reject heat loading from the morning sun (and its subsequent transfer to my office directly above). Variously on the agenda are:

Installing a PIR sensor to make the secondary garage LED lighting system useful again since it was orphaned by the replacement of the previous garage door opener; hopefully this will trigger for both the door opening and people entering from the house
Re-running the ethernet wire from the ONT to facilitate the next two projects
Replacing/upgrading the homebrew outdoor LED lighting system for all-around coverage
Installing outdoor security cameras

The generator project I've discussed elsewhere is presently _backburner'ed_ - after designing and building a shed during the unusually hot summer of 2018 my appetite for construction projects during the summer is considerably reduced; heat indices are routinely exceeding 110F this year.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 18, 2020)

Has anyone else been having oddly specific dreams since the pandemic started? I'm experiencing this almost nightly and I've read from at least two different sources that this has been happening to many people since Covid-19 broke loose. I don't attach any particular significance to dreams - it's just that I've noticed this change in pattern.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 18, 2020)

Could you be more specific?


----------



## NY09C6 (Aug 18, 2020)

No changes here. But I live in a rural town where there is no real impact and no one takes any of this seriously. I fell bad for those living in fear in big cities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 18, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Could you be more specific?




Experiencing and then remembering an unusual amount of detail in a dream - the labels on elevator buttons, the details in a piece of clothing, the specifics of how a grocery store is laid out, specific conversation details. Stuff I usually dream about as soft blurry images. It's almost like watching a movie in high definition as opposed to standard definition with poor sound.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 18, 2020)

Would you say your dreams could just as well be in reality; that they are so detailed and follow the conventions of a life lived with eyes open; that it seems impossible a dream could be so detailed? Perhaps you can go the next step and know that you are dreaming while moving about in your dream? That sounds very interesting. Are you suggesting that this lockdown is causing certain senses to be deprived, therefore it is a kind of hallucination while dreaming?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2020)

You're having high CRI dreams……
Cool. 
Perhaps it is a minor anxiety keeping the volume of your fight or flight spidee senses turned up more than usual? 

Someone asked if I dream in color or black and white. I do not know. I just know there's a movie playing in my head while sleeping, and some days I remember parts of it. Usually when it involved people from my past. I wake up thinking "whatever happened to so n so?" 

I don't think that has changed since the pandemic began though.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 19, 2020)

Lately, the daily threat of rolling blackouts (caused by the incompetently managed renewable energy implementation) has taken my mind off the pandemic. That and the statewide wildfires. Golden State indeed...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 21, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Would you say your dreams could just as well be in reality; that they are so detailed and follow the conventions of a life lived with eyes open; that it seems impossible a dream could be so detailed? Perhaps you can go the next step and know that you are dreaming while moving about in your dream? That sounds very interesting. Are you suggesting that this lockdown is causing certain senses to be deprived, therefore it is a kind of hallucination while dreaming?



It's only rarely that I become self-aware within a dream that I'm actually dreaming, and that usually preceeds waking up. From what I've been reading, the unusual dreams are caused by the generalized anxiety around Covid as well as the changes in daily routines. Here's one of the articles about Covid and intense dreams that sums it up for me. Apparently it's happening all over the world.


----------



## Devildude (Aug 22, 2020)

Today not so bad. Yesterday I got to see a golden eagle in flight. Today I am overrun with hummingbirds. Biggest to smallest in 24 hours, not too bad. Nature has a way of lifting the spirits at times.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 3, 2020)

Anger that this lockdown has crushed our friend's business of 3+ years. They had a passion to open a (literally) mom-and-pop pet food store and now it's going under. Current hospitalizations for COVID in the state of New Mexico have been low for weeks now. 

Lower left blue box 'historical data' shows graphs; wish more states would provide this metric:

https://cvprovider.nmhealth.org/public-dashboard.html


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 7, 2020)

I know how you feel. In March, I was teaching voluntarily at a martial arts school. The owner had signed a two year lease on a new, much more affordable building, and we were planning on moving in April. He had promised me that he'd be able to start paying me as an employee when we moved to the new school. Then Covid happened and the money he was spending on two buildings for a few months made him broke and he had no choice but to shut down the school permanently. He offered to let me start a new school on my own with the school name, but being broke, with health issues, and no way to legally or logistically do that, I'm stuck unemployed and don't qualify for unemployment. I don't see how I can teach a contact sport in a world where all contact is banned. I turn on the news and see that teaching self defense and respect is needed more now than ever and it drives me nuts that my skill is considered nonessential.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 7, 2020)

Children are in desperate need of activities that get them out and exercising and building respect and confidence. Is there a way to mask and distance your art until the time when contact is allowed?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2020)

Perhaps a low res downloadable how to video can be a launch point while things are shut down. Maybe start a blog and/or facebook page. 

My wife is a dog trainer and for a few months people were clamoring for assistance while classes were shut down. She had a facebook page and started a blog. She didn't make any money at it but did help a few customers. So when restrictions were lifted she was imediately swamped due to word of mouth. Class size is still limited so the schedule is full for months in advance. 

With all of the news broadcasting chaos galore there is probably a huge market out there.

We went out to a big box store recently and saw 99.99% of the crowd wore face covers, yet everybody seemed to be in a great mood. Folks held doors for each other, perfect strangers chit chatting, as if other than the face cover and 6 foot distance thing life was pretty normal. To me that has been the case ever since I stopped being afraid of door knobs and counter tops.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 7, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Children are in desperate need of activities that get them out and exercising and building respect and confidence. Is there a way to mask and distance your art until the time when contact is allowed?



Sparring, takedowns, and breakaways require contact. A building is required for training children. Adults I could train with some things outdoors in a park. When you have to corral kids who need to learn discipline, it's hard to keep them in one place without the option of taking them by the hand to bring them back to the group. It's also hard to be responsible for the hygiene of children at the risk of your business if they break the rules. Then you have to be able to get liability insurance without a set location. Can't make contracts with students with everything changing from day to day so you have to charge by the lesson. That's a lot of wasted time and paperwork and would require more help. Weapons training is impossible without a school in a commercial building. In California, that's the only place certain weapons are legal. Getting uniforms and belts is impossible as those businesses are probably all permanently closed by now. Wearing a mask when doing hard physical activity causes oxygen deprivation. With any mask requirement, martial arts training is dangerous. Cleaning punching bags and air shields every time a student does a punch or kick would cost me more for Lysol than I could charge in tuition and would take up most of the class time. A lot of people in this country have become radicalized and anti American and I couldn't afford the risk of training someone like that and finding that what I taught was used to hurt people. The best I could do right now is make workout videos and post them online, which is what we were doing right before the school closed down. Go to YouTube.com and look up RMA Family Karate and you'll see the videos we made in our school's last weeks.


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 8, 2020)

Just found this thread.
I/we were doing fine once we finally found bread and TP. My wife works from home because of this and is sharing my office space but we do fine, I get my stuff done by 11am and stay out until 5pm. :duck:

I wear the mask because it is mandatory. I will say in a friendly voice to the many I see out with them hanging around their necks, those work better if you wear them properly as I walk by. And I don't feel guilty at all, if I must you better. 
I found it funny once the fires started and we can't see the sun through the smoke that the media said the medical masks will not stop the particulates from getting in and that only the n95 masks will do it, but not much better....... virus.....particulates.....:thinking:

At any rate we were fine until this smoke and heat took over 3 weeks ago, I can't be outside for more than a few minutes.:scowl:

Greta, to your first post about the smile of your unicorn person, I have come to enjoy the eyes of people. True light/smiles are visible through the eyes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 8, 2020)

Beamhead said:


> Greta, to your first post about the smile of your unicorn person, I have come to enjoy the eyes of people. True light/smiles are visible through the eyes.


A song just came to mind (not a poke at Greta) by the Eagles: You can't hide your lying eyes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 8, 2020)

Beamhead said:


> True light/smiles are visible through the eyes.



A Duchenne Smile is thought to be a "true" smile. It involves the eyes as well as the mouth.

We need a smiling emoji wearing a mask.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 8, 2020)

ive been having awful nightmares there so real it takes me a while to understand it was just a dream


----------



## Tejasandre (Sep 8, 2020)

I’ve lost my mind. Let me know if you see it somewhere...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 8, 2020)

Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 8, 2020)

The day when I make myself trek to the office is getting closer, such is the _cabin fever_. I must do something to shake the doldrums.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2020)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most.



I found it. It says "feed me brownies or I quit".


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 9, 2020)

Tejasandre said:


> I’ve lost my mind. Let me know if you see it somewhere...


I lost my marbles. The hamster slipped on them when it fell off the wheel.


----------



## Celest (Sep 9, 2020)

Just found this thread after I made an account on this wonderful site and commented on a few things. I am quite lonely here in college, and trust me COVID loneliness is even worse than being so nerdy that you don't fit in with most of the nerds in your nerd college. Nearly all my classes are online, and it honestly sucks that I can't take my electrical classes in person because my professor has a family with compromised immune systems and won't get near campus. I had to take summer courses instead of doing an internship or visiting my parents who live across the pond over in Serbia. I am basically glued to my computer and cell phone 24/7, discussing tech stuff and my personal life on every corner of the internet whenever I am not doing something for school. Video games are out of question because my laptop needs dust cleaning and I cooked the thermal paste after a year of use and it thermal throttles like crazy when I game, and fixing it myself is not possible due to special tools being needed, so I have to wait for Christmas break to get that fixed. I feel terribly depressed and hopeless, I emotionally hurt like never before, and I simply want to cry but cannot easily do so due to some not so nice stuff that happened in my past that damaged my ability to cry. The only thing keeping me sane are some nice people on the internet (who doesn't love discussing batteries and MOSFET based reverse polarity protection with Mooch on his Patreon, among other things) and the absolute massive collection of electronics I have stashed here in my dorm room. I self-medicate by losing myself in daydreams about romance and dream flashlights (I am not joking).


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 9, 2020)

Celest said:


> I am basically glued to my computer and cell phone 24/7, discussing tech stuff and my personal life on every corner of the internet whenever I am not doing something for school.



Having basically lived my social life primarily online a ~decade ago I can sort of relate. IRC, forums, instant messaging are better than nothing but are inherently a far _lower fidelity_ experience than interacting with other humans. Voice and video add some richness, but they're still not quite satisfactory.

I wish I had some solid advice on a path out, but I don't. About all I can say is that staying as connected and engaged as possible to those you care about is essential. In isolation, the low-fidelity and high effective latency relative to in-person interactions makes for a detached experience where you might get wrapped up in possible interpretations of what was communicated - oftentimes negative; do the best that you can to see the positive in what's communicated and to avoid drama.

Lately I try to take some comfort in my surroundings; I perform small explorations and visual treasure hunts of otherwise familiar places, observing and learning new things about them.


----------



## Bull-Dozer (Sep 9, 2020)

---Masks & Madness---

I have been very lucky. In my area nobody seems to fuss or care when people cannot or will not wear a mask. In all these months I have only been asked to wear a mask twice. In either case I have found the magic words "medical condition" will silent all in a hurry. According to HIPAA, the Americans with Disabilities Act and a lawyer in my family - people like me have every right to fully access businesses and to be in public without masks, harassment or discrimination. 

My personal choice has been to wear masks as I enjoy the annonymity. Plus I wanted to get used to them just in case they became unavoidable. I also wanted to make and test plenty of them myself which I did. I only push back and throw my rights around when I feel a person is mask shaming just to complain or just to feel a small measure of power in their otherwise miserable life. I have only encountered such a person once in all these months. She lost the exchange in short order. 

The reason I am not bothered by the personal choices of others is because the rate of things like autism has exploded in recent decades. For all I know the unmasked people I see regularly in public have cognitive disabilities. To my thinking I have no right to interrupt their day in order to medically asses them nor are they required to explain or justify anything to me and so we pass one another easily enough.

In conclusion masks turned into yet another thing to mess with like knives, watches, guns and flashlights. Not much change on my part.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2020)

@ Celest, 
I once lived in a place where I knew nobody. A really crowded place where everybody just whizzed around in their own little world oblivious to others around them. I felt like I could walk down a main road naked and nobody would notice or care. 
I wrote letters. Out of about 100 one would actually be mailed. It was before smart phones. But it was a time I joined a forum. That was about 20 years ago and to be honest I have made way more friends that way than through personal contact. You mention "Mooch" for example. What a thrill it must be to converse with that guy. (I'm supposing you mean the electronic whizz guy who does a bunch of rechargeable battery know how among other things?)

No, it is not the same as in person contacts. Yet over time I realized it was way better to chat with forum friends than that salesman calling to ask you to buy alluminum siding on your rented apartment. Right now many of us here at CPF find comfort in this time chatting with each other about several topics including this thread. Sometimes we even talk about flashlights. 

Best regards in your MOSFET discussions.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 9, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I found it. It says "feed me brownies or I quit".



:laughing: Mmm, brownies...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 9, 2020)

I have medical conditions that allow me the medical excuse to not wear a mask. However, I only go maskless in a store once it becomes a problem. I have Hashimotos so my body can't regulate temperature properly so wearing a mask for any length of time in summer causes me to overheat. I could suffer from hyperthermia or heat stroke. I also have celiac disease which has recently caused a vitamin B2 deficiency. Among other things, it reduces the amount of oxygen that gets into the bloodstream. Wearing a mask causes oxygen deprivation. I can't breathe long with one on. With these problems, I have to balance them with the increased risk of corona virus from having autoimmune diseases. I also have to deal with the panicked public who treat non mask wearers like serial killers that need to be peppersprayed. Then there are some stores that require masks even if you're exempt even though they risk large fines for violating the Americans with Disabilities Act. They have started arresting those customers for trespassing. The state has put the policing responsibility for masks on the stores so they get fined if customers don't wear one. I could have sworn I lived in America last year. I don't recognise the country I'm living in now.


----------



## Celest (Sep 9, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> @ Celest,
> I once lived in a place where I knew nobody. A really crowded place where everybody just whizzed around in their own little world oblivious to others around them. I felt like I could walk down a main road naked and nobody would notice or care.
> I wrote letters. Out of about 100 one would actually be mailed. It was before smart phones. But it was a time I joined a forum. That was about 20 years ago and to be honest I have made way more friends that way than through personal contact. You mention "Mooch" for example. What a thrill it must be to converse with that guy. (I'm supposing you mean the electronic whizz guy who does a bunch of rechargeable battery know how among other things?)
> 
> ...



Yes, that Mooch, the one who recently exposed the LIES behind the yellow 15/40A cells and exposed how they are rewrapped LG MJ1 10A cells. learned so much from him. He along with the li-ion info on CPF and BatteryUniversity are the reason I haven't had any accidents and/or burned down my residence hall (yet) with my 18650s and 20650s... He even proudly bragged about me being his Patreon after HORRENDOUSLY mispronouncing my real name like every non-Serbian person will here in America (I laughed so hard). He is like one of the few people I cans seriously discuss electronics and especially batteries with online. Absolute NERD just like me.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 10, 2020)

I learned a lot about 18650's by reading Mooch how to articles. I also learned my so-called 35 amp burst, 20amp cells were actually 20 amp burst rewrap type. I have an incan light called Roar or the Pelican that is a free flowing Maglite with a potentially very bright bulb from a long since discontinued Pelican rescue light. When I learned what I learned the generic (supposedly Panasonic) batteries were replaced with Samsung ones. 

I gained a lot of alkaline battery know how at battery university. I'm one of a minority here that still use them and carbon zinc cells in vintage flashlights. 

This forum has been good for a lot of members mental health before and during the pandemic.


----------



## Celest (Sep 10, 2020)

If I have something I can't find a datasheet to or Mooch didn't test, I just stay safe by following the old CPF wisdom of 1C charge max (I never have crassed 0.6C except once), and max continuous 2C rate. Never had any fire or remotely dangerous heating so far.

Like every time I chat with nerds online, here or elsewhere, or anyone interested in the same personal stuff I am, I get a hug excitement hit that feels like I took some strong stimulant or something but 10x stronger. Guess I am so deprived of dopamine and endorphins due to isolation that it has now become a "forbidden pleasure".


----------



## Celest (Sep 10, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> ive been having awful nightmares there so real it takes me a while to understand it was just a dream



I have had literal demonic horror dreams until a few weeks ago. No joke.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2020)

That "fall feeling" hit yesterday with a cloudy, drizzly day. Might have hit 70°. So did that wake-up-in-the-dark thing. That always seems to happen over the span one day somehow. Winter could be rough for a lot of people. Right now I'm running, cycling, and kayaking after work. These evenings after work are getting shorter though. I can do some of that in the dark, but not ideal. I'll have to find something else to keep moving. Working out indoors is pretty ridiculous IMO and I just can't stick with it.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 11, 2020)

markr6 said:


> That "fall feeling" hit yesterday with a cloudy, drizzly day. Might have hit 70°.



Same in DFW yesterday - except it was more like 75F daytime high. Reminded me of the Oregon coast. 

The morning was _glorious_: about 55F when I walked the dogs - prime T-shirt weather while my neighbors were _all North Face'ed up_ like they were about to trek across frozen tundra. Such is life in the Dallas area.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 4, 2020)

Just reviving a thread to rant on SQUIRRELS!

15 years ago, those furry tailed rats chewed up the power lines to my in-tank electric fuel pump of my motor home. They didn't eat them all the way through, so the wires didn't break until we were on our way back home, but still 80 miles away. Yeah... the shop had to drop the tank to find the problem, and between the tow, and the repair, it cost me about $600.

Recently I pulled my snow blower out to prep it for winter. The rats, chewed up it's gas cap, and fuel line.
After the repair, (which required TOO much removal of stuff to get to it), I surrounded the engine with 1/2 inch wire mesh.
The top 2/3rds is removable.







So now, here we are during this Covid thing, staying as distant as possible, and trying to maintain sanity by doing family things, outside as much as possible (because winter is coming) and thinking that apple picking, or pumpkin picking would be good. We do both pretty much each year.

Now, those outdoor activities are so over crowded, that you need to make a reservation.

There are places where we can obtain pumpkins, and we considered picking up a couple and doing the carving, and decorating thing. But those furry little rats have destroyed the little 4 inch pumpkins we put out as ornaments. They chewed them up, spit them out, dragged them around the front lawn, and didn't clean up after themselves. Little rats. If we put out 20 pound pumpkins, one can only imagine the mess they would make.

They are cute watching them chase each other around, trying to get lucky and "do the dirty"

I reserve the right to continue the rant at any time. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 5, 2020)

They are essentially cute vermin. Two words- Pellet rifle.


----------



## Devildude (Oct 5, 2020)

Best part about that solution is its effectiveness, that and there is no shortages in the stores. Living in upstate New York we have a lot of them. Very destructive creatures, the only ones I leave alone are the flying squirrels, they have not tried to destroy my equipment.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2020)

I thought of your snow blower saga recently Poppy. I have a car in moth balls that I needed to move. I lifted the hood to install a battery to start it and saw thousands of acorns stashed inside the engine bay. 

I scanned over the engine bay for chewed items to ensure nothing would catch fire or worse. Nothing apparent so I turned the key and viola, success. The car was moved no problem. But then I blew out all those acorns with my cordless leaf blower and gave things a look see. It was a mouse. 

The clothes dryer sheets had worked at keeping out squirrels but not mice. Luckily mice like peanut butter. Well not lucky for Mickey (rip) but for me. So far only one has taken the bait. 
A coworker who has classic cars all over the place swears by clothes dryer sheets inside his cars as squirrel repelent. Does it work? I dunno, but I had no squirrel damage.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 5, 2020)

A few years back, I read on another car/truck forum, that lying down sheet plastic and driving the car/truck over it when putting it in storage helps against mice. It is thought that they don't like walking on it.
Squirrels on the other hand can jump pretty darn far, and I see muddy little foot prints on the seat of my lawn mower each time I go out to it. Unfortunately it will live out-doors.
I'll try some dryer softener sheets in the engine compartment... can't hurt! Thanks for the reminder.

I'm glad that you didn't have any damage to your car. Tracking down faults in a wiring harness can be a bit tedious and frustrating.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2020)

Poppy said:


> A few years back, I read on another car/truck forum, that lying down sheet plastic and driving the car/truck over it when putting it in storage helps against mice. It is thought that they don't like walking on it.
> Squirrels on the other hand can jump pretty darn far, and I see muddy little foot prints on the seat of my lawn mower each time I go out to it. Unfortunately it will live out-doors.
> I'll try some dryer softener sheets in the engine compartment... can't hurt! Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I'm glad that you didn't have any damage to your car. Tracking down faults in a wiring harness can be a bit tedious and frustrating.



I moth balled it due to a mystery ground issue causing the low oil pressure lamp to light then a mystery coolant leak shortly after I had finally solved a few other mystery issues. I had narrowed the ground issue to a couple of places left to check when the coolant leak developed. ENOUGH!! So I parked it. 
I kept it insured for a couple of years in case space junk landed on it. After 3 years with no such luck I retired the tags and stopped insuring it. 
When I put it back to it's storage spot I'll place a blue tarp inder it. Thanks for the tip.

Pandemic mental health? So far so good. Living a hermit life since 03 has its advantages I guess.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 5, 2020)

I am so glad we don't have rats where we live. Nasty creatures. Fun Fact: _Alberta_ Canada is the largest inhabited area on the planet that is _rat_-_free_.


Keep telling dad-jokes. They make people smile every time for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Devildude (Oct 5, 2020)

I have had a couple of issues with rats this year, my friend has a dairy farm .5 miles away and sometimes they migrate. I am terrified of rat traps but they work well. Rats are carnivorous so a small bit of hot dog zipped tied to the trigger plate is the way to go. Another friend of mine told me that trick and it works very well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 5, 2020)

While the Early Bird gets the worm, it's the second rat that gets the cheese. I thought a joke might improve some member's MH.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 5, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> While the Early Bird gets the worm, it's the second rat that gets the cheese. I thought a joke might improve some member's MH.


Very funny :thumbsup:

Mr Fixer,
There was a time that I spent a lot of time at the BroncoZone forum, and FullSizeBronco forum.

I got help at one or the other when I needed help, and actually became pretty good at diagnosing / troubleshooting computer controlled engines.
I also got personal satisfaction out of working my way through wiring diagrams, and helping others fix their trucks.

Repair manuals that are used in shops that are much more detailed than Haynes, or Chilton's are often available online. FORD's EVTM Electrical and Vacuum Troubleshooting Manual is so detailed that it lists where and which wires are spliced together. Without that level of detail, it can be next to impossible to find the culprit.






I imagine that Honda also has that info available.

I still pop in at either of those sites now and then to help out. It passes my time in a constructive way. It also keeps some of those old neurons firing.

Keeping old neurons firing is an anti-Covid kind of exercise.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 5, 2020)

My daughter’ principal and teacher tested positive. Had to go get tested and my wife had to go get tested (for the 170000th time). My wife is exposed to people every single day with the virus and has been for months. I’m almost positive I already had it back in March. I ran a fever with pink eye for 2 weeks and couldn’t breathe. Chest still hurts at times although I can still run pretty well. (I’m 260 and can run 3 miles in 30 minutes when my knees allow it, I used to do about 19 minutes at 220) Doesn’t mean I can’t catch it again but “THE EXPERTS” as some people on the forum like to call them still can’t tell us if that is possible. My daughter is on quarantine even though she has had no symptoms at all and it’s been over a week. I am not quarantined and my wife is not quarantined. Explain that. Somebody. Anybody? Any EXPERTS on here want to weigh in? I feel sorry for everyone dealing with this junk directly or indirectly. Which is all of us. As I’ve said in several other threads just take care of eachother. We all come from different backgrounds. We all have different thought processes. NONE of us are better than any of the others. Keep that in mind, quit fighting on a damned flashlight forum and take care of eachother.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 24, 2020)

NJ's Governor Murphy says we need to find a way to combat "Pandemic Fatigue"
_"The numbers we're getting day-to-day are sobering," Murphy said. "They are constant reminders that not only are we not out of the woods, but we also have to find a way to* combat our pandemic fatigue* and remain vigilant."_
_Those issues, Murphy suggested, could be behind the recent spikes in numbers._
_As the weather gets colder and people get tired of social distancing, the governor said, New Jersey is seeing outbreaks in cases caused largely by gatherings in homes.
_

When this started, we stayed at home, never venturing off of our property, except to go food shopping. That was only once a week, and at that, it was often a "Order online, and pick up at the store". For months we didn't do any fast food, or take out from the pizza parlor. Gradually the State's numbers got better, and our fatigue increased to the point that fast food, and/or take out is a normal daily occurrence. 

The numbers in or State (NJ) are rapidly increasing once again. With the days getting shorter, and nights longer, and temperatures dropping, (reducing outdoor dining opportunities) I don't know how well we will handle being locked up for the winter.

So... as the title of this thread asks --- "How YOU Doing?"


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 24, 2020)

It stands to reason that as the weather cools people tend to gather indoors more. During really hot weather the same applies. Outdoor gatherings become indoor gatherings. That's why before this pandemic colds and flu tend to spike in winter, and at times summer. My neighbor was out of work for two weeks recently due to an influenza bug. He is a contract mail carrier who plays by the cdc suggested rules yet ended up with the flu in late September. He has no idea who he got it from because nobody in his circle has had it (that they knew of). 

On the construction sites we gauge the wind and speak to each other in loud conditions in a way that ensures both parties are in a neutral position. In other words if a wind is blowing we make sure that neither person is facing it. If no wind is blowing and you have to speak to someone close up so they can hear you we cup a hand and holler into the other persons ear through a cupped hand. Mask or not. 

When working indoors it's always ensured that air is briskly circulating to reduce potential viral load. So far so good. The 6 foot rule is a normal thing now and so is a fist bump. Bottom line is many people around me do not have the luxury of working from home or being able to always spread out. We go out the door in the morning (or evening depending on the work schedule) and end up around people we have no idea if they are a carrier or not. So we try to practice "cold and flu" reducing tactics as not one of us wants to be "that person" who got it, or gave it away. Life goes on. 

My sister has a co-morbid situation so she retired as a school teacher last spring. She lives in a place where "outsiders" were not allowed until May or June I forget. But when outsiders were allowed many of them were from NE America and they saw cases rise like a helium filled birthday balloon. So she decided to retire and possibly go back part time after it's done. Last Christmas we joked about "this new virus in China" saying "if this thing hits the US we'll be in rough shape by July 4th". This Christmas we will probably not gather. Perhaps we'll FaceTime or something like that but that rules out my drunk brother who still uses a flip phone and has major hearing loss (from what he like to say) Blue Oyster Cult shows.lol. 

Is it going to be a dark winter as some say? For some, hellyeah. But for some it'll be business as usual. But I'm noticing less and less people not covering their face. One tactic very popular on the construction site is the bandanna since it does not really mute your speech like a dental mask or those super filters, yet it catches your spit when having to holler. Another is a cut off shirt sleeve that you can wear around your neck like a gator and easily deploy, yet is easy to breathe with since it has an open bottom to allow fresh air from below while catching spit droplets. It also complies with mask mandates. 

I enjoy seeing all of the interesting things people use. There's tons of bandanna styles now, or company logos, or just plain old bank robber types. Style during the pandemic keeps it interesting. I am fortunate enough to live in a place that has not been overwhelmed like metropolis places. Yeah, it's real and it's serious but we aren't packed into sardine cans when commuting to and from work and things like the super populated areas deal with. 

In my work I now travel each day through and area on the interstate where you keep your head on a swivel, stay in your lane and cross your fingers with a kung fu grip on the steering wheel that today is not the day it goes from "not if but when" you got caught up in the big one at the Talledega speedway called I-95. Arrive at work without any new dents and play the game called life, return home with head on a swivel hope today was not the day you became one of the case numbers now called 'infection numbrrs'.
Overall I'm doing ok. The corona fatigue became just another day after a while. Proceed with caution but……keep on proceeding.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 24, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> If you have a cat you'll probably get this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO 

Yep, not hard to imagine what comes next even if you don't have cats. I had a glass jar of alcohol on my workbench once and one of my cats did exactly that, then flew out of the room the second the jar hit the floor.


----------



## Greta (Oct 25, 2020)

Poppy said:


> NJ's Governor Murphy says we need to find a way to combat "Pandemic Fatigue"
> _"The numbers we're getting day-to-day are sobering," Murphy said. "They are constant reminders that not only are we not out of the woods, but we also have to find a way to* combat our pandemic fatigue* and remain vigilant."_
> _Those issues, Murphy suggested, could be behind the recent spikes in numbers._
> _As the weather gets colder and people get tired of social distancing, the governor said, New Jersey is seeing outbreaks in cases caused largely by gatherings in homes.
> ...



Weary... :sigh:

Funny... "as the weather gets colder... gatherings in homes...". It's just the opposite here. The temps have finally dropped into the low 90's/high 80's and we are finally getting to bust OUT! We can finally shake the cobwebs out of our hoodies for those 60's evenings and get out for hiking, disc golf, regular golf, off roading, etc. We haven't had any measurable rainfall since April (true story!). It is DRY! Tough on the sinuses and eyeballs.

I did have a "normal" day this past week... the OLD normal! Finally got to go to champagne brunch with my girlfriend again and then spend the day visiting and catching up at the cigar bar. People came and went and we all got to catch up on our lives and I won $40 in a poker game!  It was truly an awesome day!

The next day, Honey got into an accident with the Slingshot - totaled the Slingshot. Honey is fine... a little bit of a sore neck and back but otherwise unharmed. Totally not his fault! This 82 year old dude driving a pickup towing two jet skis on a trailer took a right turn from the left lane in front of Honey. Literally ran over the Slingshot. Now Dude refuses to give a statement to our insurance company and completely lied to his own. So fight is on. Fortunately, it's not my first rodeo taking accident photos so I took lots... and video too. Those along with the police report tell the REAL story. It will all come out right in the end but will now take more time than it should. Why can't people just do what's right from the beginning? :shakehead So I suppose that event was OLD normal too. Life goes on. :shrug:

Although I intensely abhor the term "new normal", there are a few things I doubt I will ever go back to once the coast is clear. I doubt I'll ever just go out for the day and browse around grocery stores and retail stores and home improvement stores. Now I just get everything delivered. The good news is I'm saving a lot of money! I've been so turned off by all of the mask-Karens out there and those activities that I used to enjoy have been completely ruined for me. I feel like all of the plexiglass is here to stay forever and honestly... I just don't want to see it. 

So the only time I go out anymore is to meet up with friends at the cigar bar for a poker game or two or a trivia tournament, and to get my nails done every three weeks (a girl has to stay classy... even during a pandemic ). Some of our friends have gotten the covids and recovered just fine. Some got it bad, most had few symptoms. None have died or even know anyone who has died. We are fortunate. 

I am still weary though. I feel beat down and locked down and not really motivated to get out there and resume "normal"... because I don't even know what that is anymore. I know what the OLD normal is and when I can, I will try to experience that. But for now... beat down and locked down... and my new 2020 tattoo...







Be well, my friends. :grouphug:


----------



## harro (Oct 25, 2020)

Greta said:


> Weary... :sigh:
> 
> Funny... "as the weather gets colder... gatherings in homes...". It's just the opposite here. The temps have finally dropped into the low 90's/high 80's and we are finally getting to bust OUT! We can finally shake the cobwebs out of our hoodies for those 60's evenings and get out for hiking, disc golf, regular golf, off roading, etc. We haven't had any measurable rainfall since April (true story!). It is DRY! Tough on the sinuses and eyeballs.
> 
> ...




Come down here to Victoria, Greta. Public anger is growing daily. In a state of just 6.5M people, directly or indirectly attributed to this stupid C19 crap, deaths due to poor mental health are approaching 1,000. More than supposed deaths from C19 in the State. Easy to say, harder to do, but STAY STRONG EVERYONE. Seek help from trusted people if you are feeling down. Family and friends are your rock. Talk and talk and talk, don’t keep it to yourself.


----------



## harro (Oct 25, 2020)

Stay informed people, as knowledge is power, but don’t forget a bit of C19 time out when necessary. Turn that telly off. Same with the devices. You can live without them for a day or two. Polish those shelf queens, mow the lawns, go for a drive, sit with a Glenfiddich and listen to music in a darkened room ( my favourite ). Your mind is your own, no one else’s. Look after it.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 25, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> It stands to reason that as the weather cools people tend to gather indoors more. During really hot weather the same applies. Outdoor gatherings become indoor gatherings.



Here in the DFW metromess, there are but two seasons - Summer and Not Summer, with random periods of transition between the two containing some 14 statutory days of that vanishingly rare phenomenon known as 'nice weather'. As such, outdoor gatherings occur in random spurts during the transition period. Restaurants are apt to see a slight increase in patio usage during Not Summer vs Summer thanks to the miracle of the umbrella heater rendering its immediate vicinity palatable to beings very much accustomed to inhabiting interiors refrigerated and/or heated to a consistent ~70F.

Of course, all of this is apt to be a rounding error in the face of flu season and pandemic fatigue as cases start increasing.


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m essential personnel so I haven’t had a day off since this whole thing started due to COVID-19. I had a month off starting in January for surgery. I had almost a month around April due to a car accident. Took a few days off when my son died and I’m out again because of vertigo kicking my butt. My office was shut down one day for a cleaning in may and another in July. Other than that, there was no reason to take time off for COVID-19. And I still have that to look forward to before the years out. Woohoo!!!


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 25, 2020)

harro said:


> Come down here to Victoria, Greta. Public anger is growing daily. In a state of just 6.5M people, directly or indirectly attributed to this stupid C19 crap, deaths due to poor mental health are approaching 1,000. More than supposed deaths from C19 in the State. Easy to say, harder to do, but STAY STRONG EVERYONE. Seek help from trusted people if you are feeling down. Family and friends are your rock. Talk and talk and talk, don’t keep it to yourself.


Looking at this from the other side I would rather have had us in that situation than the reverse. When you have huge numbers of covid-19 deaths, I don't doubt that the deaths due to poor mental health per capita will vastly exceed what you're seeing in Victoria. Here in the US quite a few medical personnel have taken their own lives on account of inability to cope with what they saw. Quite a few people who lost family members doubtless have done the same. And then you have huge numbers of frightened people who feel utterly powerless in the face of our government throwing in the towel. They're afraid of what's coming. Lots of angry people also. Not angry at being in lock down as is the case where you are, but angry that we failed so completely to deal with this. So I'll trade places with you any day of the week. You may have lock down fatigue, but at least you have a very small chance of catching this dreadful virus.

As for getting back to normal, now I'm hearing even with a vaccine we might need masks and social distancing for years to come before the virus finally either disappears or mutates into a less lethal form.


----------



## harro (Oct 26, 2020)

jtr1962 said:


> Looking at this from the other side I would rather have had us in that situation than the reverse. When you have huge numbers of covid-19 deaths, I don't doubt that the deaths due to poor mental health per capita will vastly exceed what you're seeing in Victoria. Here in the US quite a few medical personnel have taken their own lives on account of inability to cope with what they saw. Quite a few people who lost family members doubtless have done the same. And then you have huge numbers of frightened people who feel utterly powerless in the face of our government throwing in the towel. They're afraid of what's coming. Lots of angry people also. Not angry at being in lock down as is the case where you are, but angry that we failed so completely to deal with this. So I'll trade places with you any day of the week. You may have lock down fatigue, but at least you have a very small chance of catching this dreadful virus.
> 
> As for getting back to normal, now I'm hearing even with a vaccine we might need masks and social distancing for years to come before the virus finally either disappears or mutates into a less lethal form.




Understood. I think people here are particularly angry at having those choices made for them, rather than being able to make them themselves. Is there a right or a wrong way?, who knows, it’s probably a case of the devil or the deep blue sea. Just today, measures have been taken to begin reopening the state. I think our state leaders have really lost sight of the trees, for the woods. The one thing Victorians fear above all else, is being plunged into lockdown again, at the first sign of a hotspot outbreak. The economic outcome ( I’m not forgetting the tragedy of lives lost as a direct result of C19, or indirectly, due to mental health issues and C19 as the catalyst ) looks like being roughly 200k business’s out of 650k total in the state, lost due to this lockdown. Naturally, there will have been business that was marginal at best, succumb to this lockdown, but also a lot of good ones. Our state govt doesn’t seem to grasp the fact that as soon as we open up, the inevitable is going to happen. The key, I think, is to learn how to properly trace and contact those hotspots, and neutralise them by iso or whatever, without lumping the whole state back into that situation. Just my $00.02 worth. Thank you for commenting.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 26, 2020)

harro said:


> Our state govt doesn’t seem to grasp the fact that as soon as we open up, the inevitable is going to happen. The key, I think, is to learn how to properly trace and contact those hotspots, and neutralise them by iso or whatever, without lumping the whole state back into that situation. Just my $00.02 worth. Thank you for commenting.


That's how China and most other Asian countries have been dealing with this. They have massive testing and contact tracing, along with very selective shut downs when new cases are detected. The only reason for a complete shutdown is if things get so out of control that it's impossible to contact trace. Europe and the US are in this situation now. Your country isn't.

As for choices being made for people, consider this. If the strategy is to just let it spread, which seems to be the choice the US has made at this point, then the choice is being made for you that you might get sick no matter what precautions you take, unless you have 6 months or more of essentials and decide to just stay shut in for the duration. The latter is practically what I've been doing. I venture out about every 2 weeks to the local grocery store. I hit it about 20 minutes before closing so it's almost empty. I order a lot of things online also. I'm stocking up now because if we have a bad second wave in NYC I won't even feel comfortable going to the local grocery. I didn't go from mid-March through July.

I'd say a lot of those businesses would be gone, regardless. Fear is going to keep people away, no matter what the government does.


----------



## harro (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, it’s pretty much a case of damned if we do, and damned if we don’t. I know for a fact that whatever path countries take, it will result in deaths, due all the reasons we have discussed. Very sad for those people , and their families and friends, inevitably the ones left to pick up the pieces. 

As of this post, the Victorian State Govt has relented and opened up a few things. We still have a 25km ( 15 M ) travel limit, and Melbournians are not allowed to mix with country Victorians. Yesterday, the number of new recorded infections and deaths due to, was zero. I guess are a couple of ways this can be interpreted, success due to the lockdown, or failure of the system that let the virus into the wider community back in late June. That’s a long story, but essentially the virus escaped quarantine hotels guarded by private ( that’s right, not army or state police ) security, hired by the State govt in such a manner, it would make your hair fall out. I am a resident of rural Victoria, but a couple of CPF members are on the Melbourne side of the wall, and it’s been pretty harsh for them.

I can only guess at what the US approach to the virus, is like. From what we hear, it seems to have its pro’s and con’s also. It appears that the ‘ herd immunity ‘ approach is also fraught with dangers. And you guys have a FAR greater population than we do. Around a quarter billion people countrywide??


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 26, 2020)

harro said:


> Yeah, it’s pretty much a case of damned if we do, and damned if we don’t. I know for a fact that whatever path countries take, it will result in deaths, due all the reasons we have discussed. Very sad for those people , and their families and friends, inevitably the ones left to pick up the pieces.
> 
> As of this post, the Victorian State Govt has relented and opened up a few things. We still have a 25km ( 15 M ) travel limit, and Melbournians are not allowed to mix with country Victorians. Yesterday, the number of new recorded infections and deaths due to, was zero. I guess are a couple of ways this can be interpreted, success due to the lockdown, or failure of the system that let the virus into the wider community back in late June. That’s a long story, but essentially the virus escaped quarantine hotels guarded by private ( that’s right, not army or state police ) security, hired by the State govt in such a manner, it would make your hair fall out. I am a resident of rural Victoria, but a couple of CPF members are on the Melbourne side of the wall, and it’s been pretty harsh for them.
> 
> I can only guess at what the US approach to the virus, is like. From what we hear, it seems to have its pro’s and con’s also. It appears that the ‘ herd immunity ‘ approach is also fraught with dangers. And you guys have a FAR greater population than we do. Around a quarter billion people countrywide??


US has 330 million people. Herd immunity is not considered a viable approach to a disease with the mortality rates of covid-19. The concept is used more to determine what percentage of a population needs to be vaccinated to eradicate a disease. Here's a good article on that. Herd immunity also relies on the assumption of long-term immunity after you get the disease. This isn't a given for covid-19. Immunity might only be months. Another problem is so many people will get sick at once that hospitals will become overwhelmed. While there's currently no real cure for covid-19, with supportive treatment the overall infection mortality rate is roughly 1% to 1.5%. Without supportive treatment it can be over 10%. Most likely trying to go for herd immunity in the US will result in 10 million deaths over the first year. If immunity wears off quickly, you might continue to have 7 figures of annual deaths going indefinitely into the future.

There's no given a vaccine will confer long-term immunity, either, but it doesn't necessarily need to. If you vaccinate enough people within the first six months, combined with mitigation measures like masks/social distancing, you could probably effectively eradicate the disease within US borders. At that point you just need to be very careful with people entering the country, perhaps impose a 14-day quarantine until the rest of the planet gets it under control.


----------



## harro (Oct 27, 2020)

jtr1962 said:


> US has 330 million people. Herd immunity is not considered a viable approach to a disease with the mortality rates of covid-19. The concept is used more to determine what percentage of a population needs to be vaccinated to eradicate a disease. Here's a good article on that. Herd immunity also relies on the assumption of long-term immunity after you get the disease. This isn't a given for covid-19. Immunity might only be months. Another problem is so many people will get sick at once that hospitals will become overwhelmed. While there's currently no real cure for covid-19, with supportive treatment the overall infection mortality rate is roughly 1% to 1.5%. Without supportive treatment it can be over 10%. Most likely trying to go for herd immunity in the US will result in 10 million deaths over the first year. If immunity wears off quickly, you might continue to have 7 figures of annual deaths going indefinitely into the future.
> 
> There's no given a vaccine will confer long-term immunity, either, but it doesn't necessarily need to. If you vaccinate enough people within the first six months, combined with mitigation measures like masks/social distancing, you could probably effectively eradicate the disease within US borders. At that point you just need to be very careful with people entering the country, perhaps impose a 14-day quarantine until the rest of the planet gets it under control.




A truly and mind numbingly sobering set of figures. I read your infection figures over the last couple of days to be in the order of some 140,000 people. Tough times coming, if not already. I guess we are probably a bit lucky here also, approaching the Southern Hemisphere Summer. With those sorts of new infection numbers and approaching a generally miserable time of year, it’s a double whammy for sure.


----------



## Greta (Oct 27, 2020)

Back on topic ladies and gentlemen. Discussion of the pandemic itself is for the other thread. 

Reminder of the name of this thread:
*Pandemic Mental Health - How YOU doin'?*


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 27, 2020)

ive been better thats for sure . i dont leave the house any more till after dark so i can play with my lights in park.and can avoid humans. im germ phobic . i was going to put a sign on door claming to have covid so people will quit knocking on door. but then my luck lady gaga would be knocking lol. or nadia g


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 27, 2020)

Honestly raggie, this is pretty much the only year I haven't used /any/ sick time, for any reason (bar covid, of course);
I would be concerned of quarantine temptations / administrative response from management: "What /kind/ of sick ??"

A few times in a normal year, I confess to taking a 'mental health day'; "Out sick today" email, *coughcough* :ironic:
Not this year, no thank you. :duh2:


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 27, 2020)

Kestrel said:


> Honestly raggie, this is pretty much the only year I haven't used /any/ sick time, for any reason (bar covid, of course);
> I would be concerned of quarantine temptations / administrative response from management: "What /kind/ of sick ??"
> 
> A few times in a normal year, I confess to taking a 'mental health day'; "Out sick today" email, *coughcough* :ironic:
> Not this year, no thank you. :duh2:



Same boat. If we even exhibit symptoms at all we can be put in a quarantine and unable to cross state lines for over a month.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 27, 2020)

^^Is this a work thing? The “unable to cross state lines for over a month” thing...


----------



## Poppy (Oct 27, 2020)

raggie33 and all,
This weekend we turn the clocks back, so darkness will come an hour earlier.
Honestly I hate that, but if you are into playing with your flashlights, it's good news!

We gain two minutes of darkness each night, until what? December 22nd?

I guess it is the middle or end of January that I start to appreciate the fact that the days are getting longer.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 27, 2020)

Poppy said:


> raggie33 and all,
> This weekend we turn the clocks back, so darkness will come an hour earlier.
> Honestly I hate that, but if you are into playing with your flashlights, it's good news!
> 
> ...


im so happy its fall.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 1, 2020)

From an Associated Press article:

According to one anthropologist, Americans already lack a healthy relationship with death, associating it with medical failure rather than a natural part of life. Here are some examples from a variety of different perspectives of how to take care of yourself and not get too stressed out during a stressful and sometimes tragic time.

___
THE PSYCHIATRIST: 
Dr. Joan Anzia is a psychiatrist and professor at Northwestern University Feinberg School of Medicine. She recommends taking care of yourself physically — getting at least seven or eight hours of a sleep a night, going to bed and getting up around the same time every day. 
“Stay hydrated, eat well, avoid having more than one or two alcoholic drinks a day,”she says. She also recommends getting outside and doing things you enjoy: “It can be an opportunity … to think about what you really value in your own life and what you want to do with the rest of your life.”
___
THE ANTHROPOLOGIST:
Anita Hanning, an associate anthropology professor at Brandeis University, says generally we push “awareness of our mortality to the basement of our consciousness.”
She has this recommendation: 
“Being aware of our mortality can make us live more intentionally. That means not postponing important conversations and decisions, and not wasting time on things that don’t nurture us. Tomorrow is never guaranteed, so what would happen if we truly lived our lives with that knowledge? We would become much more present to the here and now, instead of constantly making plans for a future that lies beyond our control. We would invest more in our relationships than in our careers, and each day would seem like a gift rather than something we need to muscle through on our way to a better, happier place. “
___
THE PSYCHOLOGIST:
Dr. Elyssa Barbash, a psychologist in Tampa, Florida, says not to focus on “the potential of death.” 
“It isn’t realistic to say that death is more around us now than it was before,” she says. She says the death potential has stayed relatively steady, in terms of the many ways a person could get sick or have an accident. “We can’t live our lives in a constant state of fear or engage in extreme behavioral avoidance simply out of self-preservation.”


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2020)

I am way more afraid of the morning commute than I am covid-19 right now. Each morning for the time being my destination is to one of those locations you hear "there's a crash blocking the interstate" when listening to traffic reports. 

I just keep my head on a swivel, drive defensively and cross my fingers each day it's not my turn to be the pinball. 

To drive past the location seems pretty normal after a few decades but to exit at "that location" felt like I would imagine bunjee jumping over pavement must feel like. Like you got away with something. Life goes on and the next week everybody commuting will have had an extra hour of sleep. Help or hurt? We'll see. 

Once at work it's the usual stay 6 feet apart, wear protection just in case and try not to get run over by the traffic whizzing past all day as the contractor works on a very busy intersection improvement.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 1, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I’m essential personnel so I haven’t had a day off since this whole thing started due to COVID-19. I had a month off starting in January for surgery. I had almost a month around April due to a car accident. Took a few days off when my son died and I’m out again because of vertigo kicking my butt. My office was shut down one day for a cleaning in may and another in July. Other than that, there was no reason to take time off for COVID-19. And I still have that to look forward to before the years out. Woohoo!!!



Jesus, it sounds like you've gotta be on auto pilot at this point. Hang in there...


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 1, 2020)

Greta said:


> Weary... :sigh:
> 
> Funny... "as the weather gets colder... gatherings in homes...". It's just the opposite here. The temps have finally dropped into the low 90's/high 80's and we are finally getting to bust OUT! We can finally shake the cobwebs out of our hoodies for those 60's evenings and get out for hiking, disc golf, regular golf, off roading, etc. We haven't had any measurable rainfall since April (true story!). It is DRY! Tough on the sinuses and eyeballs.
> 
> ...



Greta's new Tattoo is scary (henna?) It looks like Betty Boop in a straight jacket :shrug:

I hope things improve for all of us in 2021!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 1, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I’m essential personnel so I haven’t had a day off since this whole thing started due to COVID-19. I had a month off starting in January for surgery. I had almost a month around April due to a car accident. Took a few days off when my son died and I’m out again because of vertigo kicking my butt. My office was shut down one day for a cleaning in may and another in July. Other than that, there was no reason to take time off for COVID-19. And I still have that to look forward to before the years out. Woohoo!!!


Oh MY! I am sorry to hear of your loss. I hadn't read your whole post when I saw it.
Sorry.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 10, 2020)

How am I doin? How are you doin?

I'm not doing great.

I am Covid tired, but know that we need to hang in there for another 6-8 months.
I can do that.

It seems that I am surrounded be people who are ANGRY!
Almost every discussion ends up being political and those who are at the extremes at either end are extremely angry!

I have family in the restaurant/hospitality businesses. The stress in some is unbearable, and it flows outwards.

Thankfully there is a light at the end of the tunnel, but it is a LONG ways away... 6-8 months.

We did it 7-8 months ago, let's suck it up and do it for another 6-8 months. 

We'll get through this if we hang tough together.
Poppy


----------



## markr6 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kind of bored at this point. Now that it's dark at 5:30pm, everything is harder. Heck last night I felt ready for bed then looked at the clock, 6:45pm!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah.... DST changes suck when you get used to it then it stops and when you get used to "not it" then it starts again.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 12, 2020)

isn`t that a Good thing for us though? I know I love when it gets dark early and I can use my lights for a little bit longer, it`s just way more cozy than daylight, I guess it`s how you frame it really.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2020)

I love it being dark but when you are used to doing things in the sunlight after work and not having to drive into the sun going home then suddenly that changes because some bozo instead of allowing people to change their own start/stop hours they forced DST on the country a long time ago to save a few bucks.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Nov 12, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> because some bozo instead of allowing people to change their own start/stop hours they forced DST on the country a long time ago to save a few bucks.



I`v often wondered ever since I was a kid, why don`t they just split the difference, and change it by half an hour and just leave it like that forever, surely half an hour isn`t going to make That much difference?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2020)

Katherine Alicia said:


> I`v often wondered ever since I was a kid, why don`t they just split the difference, and change it by half an hour and just leave it like that forever, surely half an hour isn`t going to make That much difference?


It was initially to save money I think it started before central heating and air conditioning systems were the norm in building.
With central AC and with more efficient lighting the savings changing the time back and forth are probably non existent.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 12, 2020)

I say keep it year round. Without DST, in the summer, I can see light starting in the eastern sky at 3:52am. That's the middle of the damn night! Not much to be done in the morning light anyway for the 8-5 worker. With DST, it's nice having light later at night so I can not rush home, mow the lawn, do some housework, go cycling, wash the car, kids can play, etc. I don't think any of that is plausible in the morning, except cycling maybe. For those on different shifts or going to sleep early, it's a lot easier to block the daylight than it is to create it. Well, outside of this forum 

They kept warning this winter could be tough. Unfortunately I think that will be the case. That vaccine is sounding pretty good, but still a ways to go. As long as COVID-20 doesn't enter the chat.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 12, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> With central AC and with more efficient lighting the savings changing the time back and forth are probably non existent.



The energy savings have been largely nonexistent for many decades now. The _adjustment_ costs have been very real since the beginning of DST - a spike in vehicular accidents for a week plus following the transition, and demonstrable productivity hits due to forced adjustment to a new schedule. What may have been relevant during WWI / WWII is now a liability that bafflingly keeps rolling because of inertia.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2020)

idleprocess said:


> The energy savings have been largely nonexistent for many decades now. The _adjustment_ costs have been very real since the beginning of DST - a spike in vehicular accidents for a week plus following the transition, and demonstrable productivity hits due to forced adjustment to a new schedule. What may have been relevant during WWI / WWII is now a liability that bafflingly keeps rolling because of inertia.


I agree in the spike in accidents and productivity for sure I've worked in places that have limited to no lighting and before DST changes it is often dark in the morning for an hour or two luckily I have a good headlamp that copes with it well. When you get used to using a headlamp in the morning and the guys around you are struggling to get things lighted because they have cheap headlamps or using bulky tool lights then time changes and the fun ends as the sun lights things up enough you no longer need the headlamp for most things.


----------



## Empath (Nov 12, 2020)

DST discussion should be in its own thread. We've lost the theme or purpose of this thread.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 19, 2021)

Things are ok. We have to wear masks inside, and when outside the mask can be removed. Leaving it dangling from one ear is an option and if one's hair is long enough to cover the ear, said mask is less likely to be blown away. So now it is a joke that I won't cut my hair until the vaccinated have the option of not wearing a mask inside again. 

New Mexico's hospitalization rate continues to be well below half of the worst times. Much sorrow for those states where the health system is severely strained. So frustrating that people should be given a choice about vaccines, but when hospitals are busting at the seams...

It is unnerving to see students where I work having to quarantine at home for days if they present symptom(s) that are in common with COVID. Seems like a negative test would let them return sooner? It is concerning that so many attitudes now days seem blotched with this situation.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 19, 2021)

im terrified i seldem sleep . so many enytry level jobs are going to auto checkout and asmbley line robots . even thou i have many sklls in the tech felid .i see a depresion that rivals 1929//...but this time we wont recover


----------



## chaoss (Sep 19, 2021)

I find that brown liquor and automatic weapons seem to ease my pandemic angst.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 19, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Things are ok. We have to wear masks inside, and when outside the mask can be removed. Leaving it dangling from one ear is an option and if one's hair is long enough to cover the ear, said mask is less likely to be blown away. So now it is a joke that I won't cut my hair until the vaccinated have the option of not wearing a mask inside again.
> 
> New Mexico's hospitalization rate continues to be well below half of the worst times. Much sorrow for those states where the health system is severely strained. So frustrating that people should be given a choice about vaccines, but when hospitals are busting at the seams...
> 
> It is unnerving to see students where I work having to quarantine at home for days if they present symptom(s) that are in common with COVID. Seems like a negative test would let them return sooner? It is concerning that so many attitudes now days seem blotched with this situation.


I wrote to the NJ Dept of Ed director, suggesting that the State buy into a home school program that has already been approved and is accredited. Make it virtual, and offered state wide. One presenter may be able to present to hundreds at a time, like they do in some college auditoriums. I had organic chemistry 1 and 2 and bio-organic chemistry classes of over 100 students in college. Our labs were much smaller, maybe 30 students.

My thought is that the class can be presented online virtual, freeing up the local school teachers time, which would allow them time to give individual instruction to those who need it, or to simply answer some questions to groups.

<SNIP>
More than 200 students and staff in New York City's public schools tested positive for COVID-19 in the first two days of the academic year, forcing the closure of dozens of classrooms, according to Department of Education data.

As of Tuesday evening, the confirmed cumulative number of COVID-19 cases spanning Monday and Tuesday was 105 students and 113 staff, for a total of 218. <END SNIP>








COVID cases close nearly 60 NYC classrooms in first 2 days: DOE data


NEW YORK — More than 200 students and staff in New York City’s public schools tested positive for COVID-19 in the first two days of the academic year, forcing the closure of dozens of classro…




pix11.com





IMO... this is only the beginning, and it is silly to think that we can pour unvaccinated kids shoulder to shoulder into classrooms and hallways without creating major outbreaks. In the pre 16 age group, the only protection they have is a face mask.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 19, 2021)

Poppy said:


> ...it is silly to think that we can pour unvaccinated kids shoulder to shoulder into classrooms and hallways without creating major outbreaks. In the pre 16 age group, the only protection they have is a face mask.


This is what frustrates me about in-person school without vaccinations or mask mandates. We've already seen this scenario earlier in the year where they tried to reopen schools and BAM - they get shut down immediately again. The definition of insanity is trying the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


----------



## High_Noon (Sep 19, 2021)

deleted


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 20, 2021)

So far so good from my end of things. I've remained steadily employed and no one I know of personally has had COVID, although a few suspect they got it circa January 2020.

Perversely, I miss the office. My team at work has a standing daily conference call at 13:30, ostensibly to cover concerns for the team but in reality it goes on for the rest of the workday and acts as a meager substitute for being able to see each other in person.



KITROBASKIN said:


> New Mexico's hospitalization rate continues to be well below half of the worst times.


TX seems to be taking up some slack there. ICU beds are largely _unobtanium_ in my county, with an influx of COVID patients neatly explaining the utilization. I'm hoping this crests soon, but flu season is unfortunately only just about to get started.


----------



## Splitrail (Sep 20, 2021)

MSM has people cowed.
Nauseating.


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 20, 2021)

Poppy said:


> More than 200 students and staff in New York City's public schools tested positive for COVID-19 in the first two days of the academic year, forcing the closure of dozens of classrooms, according to Department of Education data.


Count me in as not surprised. I knew going back to in-person learning before vaccines are available for ages 5 to 11 was a bad idea. Every other place that tried it ended up with the same result.

Remote learning should have remained as a option at least. If I were a parent, no way would I want my children to return to in-person learning. In fact, remote learning should remain as an option even after the pandemic is over. I imagine any children who were bullied would never want to return to in-person learning. Ditto for anyone who might have a long trip to school.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 20, 2021)

This morning's news reported that over 200,000 students did not show up to school in New York, despite NO study at home/virtual option. 

Apparently some parents are taking action by not allowing their children to return. I am sure that there are many who did allow their children to return, although against their better judgment.

I am sure that the hybrid program is a nightmare for teachers, due to a lack of centralized planning. 

Personally, I am glad that my grandkids are 16 years old, and are vaccinated, and all of my nieces and nephews are older.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 20, 2021)

Pandemic-mental health? How ya doin?

Fine. Absolutely fine. It's just another day. Adjustments are needed at times but that also was the case before the pandemic.


The way I see it is if I'm taken out by covid-19 then that means I did not die from a heart attack, cancer or getting hit by space junk. But fate dictates I will perish of something at some point.

I'm not about to let my tv or radio cause me to be mad, or scared or anything but informed. Trouble with that is "informed" does not have the same meaning it once did. It's tetering on the edge of "indoctrinated" these days. So I take in a spoon full every so often and spend the rest of my day enjoying life before it's gone like breath steam on a chilly morning.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm also doing fine. I'm not even sure what the current masking requirements are in my state. I usually carry one in my pocket, and look for a sign before entering a building. Sometimes I'll put one on even if there isn't a sign. Not to protect myself (because I think they are only minimally effective for protection) but:
1. to be polite, 
2. to encourage others to wear one,
3. to reduce the overall viral load in the building.

On another issue, I am happy to say that it seems to me that the left-right polarization of public opinion and tension has reduced. More people, like me, are disgusted by the extreme polar views of the different media stations, and don't allow the networks to work them into a frenzy.


----------



## JimIslander (Sep 20, 2021)

Mentally...better than ever? Killed off Facebook. Got rid of my AT&T land line. I have never had Tweethole, Instablah, or any other social media soul sucking, clown shoes promoting platform. Forums with like-minded people keep me whole and happy.

I did catch my first cold in about 20 years after a week working in Florida. Shouldn't have eaten suppers at the bar or lunch at the local fish house. They certainly weren't sanitizing the countertops, though they were wiping them down.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 22, 2021)

Much better after I found reddit's 'herman cain award' subgroup.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2021)

Seriously dude?


----------



## turbodog (Sep 23, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> Seriously dude?



I'm _not_ going to turn toward discussing c-19 in this thread. But for those of us in the middle of this professionally, then that subreddit has helped immensely. So, yeah, I'm better than a week ago.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 23, 2021)

turbodog said:


> Much better after I found reddit's 'herman cain award' subgroup.


Are we to understand that you finding a subgroup that makes jokes about people getting sick and dying has improved your mental health? 



bykfixer said:


> Seriously dude?





turbodog said:


> I'm _not_ going to turn toward discussing c-19 in this thread. But for those of us in the middle of this professionally, then that subreddit has helped immensely. So, yeah, I'm better than a week ago.


Why are you better?


----------



## Poppy (Sep 23, 2021)

JimIslander said:


> I did catch my first cold in about 20 years after a week working in Florida. Shouldn't have eaten suppers at the bar or lunch at the local fish house. They certainly weren't sanitizing the countertops, though they were wiping them down.


Yeah, last week we went out to eat at a nice chain bar and grill/restaurant. My daughter is germ conscious, and brought sanitary wipes with her. After the host sprayed and wiped our table, she took out her wipes and sanitized it. She used three wipes because the first two came up filthy.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2021)

That one left me speechless CG.

It just seems twisted that a health professional would get their kicks that way.


----------



## ledbetter (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m sure health professionals are sick of anti vaxers taking up space and time better used for others. Schadenfreude? Darwinism? I’m glad I don’t live among the aggressive and ignorant who espouse conspiracy theories then cry for help.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 23, 2021)

No one said he is getting his kicks that way.

As long as coivd has been a problem, he has promoted getting vaccinated, and being sanitary. He has discussed community spread, and the need to stay safe in part because the hospitals, doctors and staff are at a breaking point.

I never heard of this cain award, until he brought it up. It appears to be similar to the "Darwin Award" for stupidity. Perhaps there is a better way to convince more people to get vaccinated. I can however understand the frustration of health professionals who are dealing with Covid on a daily basis, when stats show that a high percentage of the hospitalized are not vaccinated (I think about 80%) and a high percentage of those who are hospitalized and die are not vaccinated (I think about 98%). Why wouldn't they want to hand out "Darwin Awards"?


----------



## Empath (Sep 23, 2021)

You'll all need to be quite mindful of the direction you're taking this thread. Such has not fared well here as an open topic.


----------



## JimIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> That one left me speechless CG.
> 
> It just seems twisted that a health professional would get their kicks that way.



Please look up gallows humor. Please. It's why warriors joke about death. It's absolutely normal, harmless, helpful, human behavior. It by no means reduces the compassion or professionalism of those who are putting their lives on the line every ****ing day to take care of ill and dying people. It's a perfectly normal coping mechanism.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2021)

I understand what you are trying to say Jim. I don't agree with it though. 
Not saying you are wrong, just saying the Herman Kaine awards are to me like making fun of a heroine addict after they died of AIDS or a drunk driver who bled to death while waiting on an ambulance. And someone had the notion to post on a social media platform "hey, remember that famous football player Nathanial Shnotzenbarker, he died of AIDS after sharing a needle ba-ha-ha" "can you believe that? After the CDC warned us over and over again to not share needles dummy went and did it anyway"…… uncool in my book.


----------



## JimIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I understand what you are trying to say Jim. I don't agree with it though.
> Not saying you are wrong, just saying the Herman Kaine awards are to me like making fun of a heroine addict after they died of AIDS or a drunk driver who bled to death while waiting on an ambulance. And someone had the notion to post on a social media platform "hey, remember that famous football player Nathanial Shnotzenbarker, he died of AIDS after sharing a needle ba-ha-ha" "can you believe that? After the CDC warned us over and over again to not share needles dummy went and did it anyway"…… uncool in my book.



I empathize to a certain extent, in that it is about a specific individual. On the other hand, the individual in this case was famous, had the public ear, and was notoriously anti-vax and anti-science. He took on the mantle of responsibility by making his many public comments against vaccines, and now plays a useful example of hubris and ignorance. The science of the existing vaccines was readily available before he died, and especially so for someone with his resources. He also was a bit of a comical character in his wide range of utter nonsense beliefs, which brings more viewers. And though I respected and liked him for his stance on many issues, I see benefit in ridicule. Ridicule, like kindless, often changes hearts and minds. One often reaches people that the other will not.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm taking heart in that a fair number of people on that 'thread' are there to say 1) the thread changed their perception and 2) they got vaccinated.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2021)

turbodog said:


> I'm taking heart in that a fair number of people on that 'thread' are there to say 1) the thread changed their perception and 2) they got vaccinated.


Fair enough. That makes perfect sense to this guy.

And has actually boosted my metal health just now.


----------



## chaoss (Sep 23, 2021)

.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 25, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> ...boosted my metal health just now.


Metal health will cure your crazy
Metal health will cure your mad
Metal health is what we all need



SEE? This kind of talk has some jaggedness at times but it can get things out; help folks get a perspective from someone else. Sure, a lot of people will not change their mindset, but bringing things out into the light can help, very possibly those just reading and not responding online.


----------



## Greta (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m on my last leg back home from a road trip from AZ to upstate NY. Obviously I’ve seen a lot of this country in the past 10 days. Overall observations? People are tired. Very few masks in sight.. none required anywhere! “Hiring” signs in just about every business window. Many businesses of all kinds have completely shut down. Fast food restaurants close their lobbies at 5PM and only have drive-thru because they are so short staffed. Notices asking for patience due to short staffing. The demoralization is palpable. People are tired. And while it has been good to get out and to get to see family, it has been a bit depressing. Our country is suffering. Badly.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 30, 2021)

Greta said:


> Fast food restaurants close their lobbies at 5PM and only have drive-thru because they are so short staffed. Notices asking for patience due to short staffing.


I hear the occasional gripe about this in my region but haven't personally witnessed it. Service is about as cr_ppy now at fast food places as it was before the pandemic although I imagine that the customer base is a tad more _activated_ at times.

Face masks are no longer common but they're also not rare. Medical _anything_, Costco about the only places that require them. A number of places passively encourage them with signage and tend to have most of the workforce wearing them, but they're not the majority.

Hoping that we don't have to become familiar with the next letter of the ancient Greek alphabet after _delta_.


----------



## Greta (Sep 30, 2021)

idleprocess said:


> Hoping that we don't have to become familiar with the next letter of the ancient Greek alphabet after _delta_.


 There’s already a “Mu” variant.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm not encouraged by what I see or by what I read.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 1, 2021)

As unemployment benefits run out, more people will go back to work. Where I see "help wanted" signs, is primarily in the food service establishments. When I was a kid, I worked for a few months at a fast food joint, where they paid less than the minimum wage. They got away with it because they claimed that tips would make up the difference. Yeah, right! Never did I see a tip there.

Fast food, and restaurants will have to adjust their menu prices and pay their employees a livable wage, then they won't have a hiring problem.

Many of them only hire part-time employees, so they don't have to pay any health benefits. Who wants to take a poverty level job without benefits?


----------



## turbodog (Oct 1, 2021)

Greta said:


> There’s already a “Mu” variant.



I say this not to turn discussion to c-19, but to throw some hope out there... delta appears to be contagious enough that it's quashing mu, lambda, and r1.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 1, 2021)

The road construction industry is having a devil of a time finding people. 
I see magnetic "now hiring" signs on company pickup trucks pretty often lately. 

It's great for those employed in the field. It gives us leverage to obtain perks the company doesn't normally offer such as paid commute time and the like. It also creates a sense of job security, which also boosts morale. 

So what's not to like about playing with giant Tonka toys all day and knowing the word "layoff" is way less likely than it was just 2 years ago?


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 1, 2021)

Poppy said:


> Fast food, and restaurants will have to adjust their menu prices and pay their employees a livable wage, then they won't have a hiring problem.
> 
> Many of them only hire part-time employees, so they don't have to pay any health benefits. Who wants to take a poverty level job without benefits?


COVID seems to have triggered a sea change in the employment market that employers are unprepared to respond to. Grudging incremental wage increases and the slightest of concessions to improved working conditions seem not to be moving the needle as much as has been hoped in getting people back into what are perceived to be miserable jobs with little future.


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2021)

Based on my own personal experience over the past two weeks, if you can't get a little square piece of fried fish in the middle of a hamburger bun... if it's half hanging off the side... you had ONE JOB!! And you most certainly don't deserve $15/hour to do it WRONG! LITERALLY 4 out of the 5 filet-o-fish sandwiches I got on this trip, the fish was half off the bun. And the cheeseburgers weren't any better. Sorry... but jobs like those are entry level jobs. People are not MEANT to support a household of four with those jobs. Minimum wage jobs are not meant to support a household of four or even two! They are jobs for people just entering the workforce with minimum education and training. You want more money? Get more experience and education. Work your way up - like the rest of us have had to do since like... forever! 

Yeah, I know... off topic... into the bad weeds. But it does come back around to how I'm doing... not so good.


----------



## Splitrail (Oct 2, 2021)

Poppy said:


> As unemployment benefits run out, more people will go back to work. Where I see "help wanted" signs, is primarily in the food service establishments. When I was a kid, I worked for a few months at a fast food joint, where they paid less than the minimum wage. They got away with it because they claimed that tips would make up the difference. Yeah, right! Never did I see a tip there.
> 
> Fast food, and restaurants will have to adjust their menu prices and pay their employees a livable wage, then they won't have a hiring problem.
> 
> Many of them only hire part-time employees, so they don't have to pay any health benefits. Who wants to take a poverty level job without benefits?


Similarly, when I was a kid, I worked in fast food places for very little money.
But the skills I learned in them served me throughout my career later on.
I don't regret "paying" for that education.


----------



## Olumin (Oct 2, 2021)

Greta said:


> Based on my own personal experience over the past two weeks, if you can't get a little square piece of fried fish in the middle of a hamburger bun... if it's half hanging off the side... you had ONE JOB!! And you most certainly don't deserve $15/hour to do it WRONG! LITERALLY 4 out of the 5 filet-o-fish sandwiches I got on this trip, the fish was half off the bun. And the cheeseburgers weren't any better. Sorry... but jobs like those are entry level jobs. People are not MEANT to support a household of four with those jobs. Minimum wage jobs are not meant to support a household of four or even two! They are jobs for people just entering the workforce with minimum education and training. You want more money? Get more experience and education. Work your way up - like the rest of us have had to do since like... forever!
> 
> Yeah, I know... off topic... into the bad weeds. But it does come back around to how I'm doing... not so good.


The idea that some workers (especially essential workers, which include many of your so deemed "entry level jobs") are intrinsically worth less then others and dont even deserve the right to survive off their salary is insane. Every human being should have a given and protected right to survive and live in dignity, _this is in fact the entire idea behind the minimum wage_. This is a mindset out of the middle ages. The argument that its been done "forever" has been used to defend too many atrocious practices, including slavery. I will not budge from that view.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 2, 2021)

I see that both sides can make a strong argument regarding minimum wage.

It has always irked me that I am *expected to pay a tip* for someone to bring my plate of food to my table. That should be included as a part of the dining experience.

My daughter was "Disney trained" and used to manage a restaurant bar and grill. She'll often point out the poor training of staff at restaurants when we go out to eat, or for that matter of staff of other businesses, whether it be a doctor's office, municipalities, or other professions.

Greta,
I'm sorry to hear that you are not doing well.

Me too. I'm not as well as before. Now that the grandkids are back in school, I find that I am sometimes a little bored. Winter is coming and the days are getting shorter.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2021)

America has changed to a place where most jobs are service industry or retail for huge slices of the population. Gone are the days where good paying factory jobs were a dime-a-dozen. 

Fast food joints put their people on a clock so to speak. Hurry up and get those burgers and fries out the door because 300 more people are waiting. Especially in places where the dining rooms are mandated closed. 

But at the same time attitudes of the average worker sucks these days too. 

Reality is what it is. That's one reason my perspective during the pandemic has remained mostly positive. I also try to remember 5 out of 4 Americans have trouble with math.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 2, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> <SNIP>I also try to remember 5 out of 4 Americans have trouble with math.


LOL


----------



## Splitrail (Oct 2, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I also try to remember 5 out of 4 Americans have trouble with math.


The only thing that saves them is point of sale computers with little pictures of the product being bought and a visual representation of the change to give back (2 dollar bills, 1 quarter, a nickel and two pennies)!
Going to credit card (or charge) further simplifies that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 2, 2021)

Olumin said:


> The idea that some workers (especially essential workers, which include many of your so deemed "entry level jobs") are intrinsically worth less then others and dont even deserve the right to survive off their salary is insane. Every human being should have a given and protected right to survive and live in dignity, _this is in fact the entire idea behind the minimum wage_. This is a mindset out of the middle ages. The argument that its been done "forever" has been used to defend too many atrocious practices, including slavery. I will not budge from that view.


 
The fallacy with this thinking is it equates the intrinsic value of a human being with the value an employee provides his or her employer.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 2, 2021)

idleprocess said:


> COVID seems to have triggered a sea change in the employment market that employers are unprepared to respond to. Grudging incremental wage increases and the slightest of concessions to improved working conditions seem not to be moving the needle as much as has been hoped in getting people back into what are perceived to be miserable jobs with little future.


It's not just lousy jobs with no future which are having a sea change. The pandemic has (thankfully) caused a lot of people to reevaluate their lives. When they do, they often want a better work-life balance. Many would rather continue working from home than endure horrible commutes and toxic office cultures, even if they're paid less. Quite a few people realized they were literally working for nothing. There's always an inherent assumption that two salaries are better than one except that's not always true. If the second salary has child care and costs of a second vehicle attached to it, you can easily be in the red. But until the pandemic a lot of people just never ran the numbers. I did it with one of my neighbors. It was literally costing them $50 a week for the wife to work. When I told them that, their 2-week notice was sent immediately. This explains why a lot of lower paying jobs are hard to fill, even if the pay is increased to $15 an hour. That doesn't go very far for child care.

Flexibility is the name of the game now if you want to attract and retain employees. That means offering work from home if it's possible. That's the biggest perk bar none. If not, it means more flexible scheduling, and more people working part-time rather than full-time. The latter is a part of a better work-life balance. People might be willing to work, but not necessarily for 5 days and 40 hours. Employers might need to find 2 or more people to fill what used to be a full-time position. Not the end of the world. If the employees are happy, at least you won't suffer high turnover.


----------



## jtr1962 (Oct 2, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> But at the same time attitudes of the average worker sucks these days too.


Often justifiable so. I've been reading about what front-line health care workers are going through. And I'm sure you've seen the stuff on the news with school board members and teachers threatened by parents complaining about mask mandates. How would you like to be these people:









Food Delivery Workers Toiling Through Historic Flooding Call Skimpy Wages and Tips ‘A Cruel Joke’


Even as the city shut down amid record rainfall, e-bike couriers kept picking up food for paltry pay — including $5 for an hour-long journey from Astoria to Brooklyn. Los Deliveristas Unidos members renewed their demands for better treatment.




www.thecity.nyc





I don't know which is worse. People so clueless and entitled as to order food delivery in the middle of a flood, or workers so desperate that they were working under those conditions. I tell anyone who mentions worker attitudes to do their jobs for a few days. Granted, some workers with good jobs and working conditions have a lousy attitude which isn't justified. But many of the rest got that way after months of abuse by people they serve.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a coworker who came to America from a war torn country. His mental health is stellar during the pandemic. He is an engineer that speaks 7 languages well, and has 3 degrees. Now when he arrived here his credentials meant zero. In his homeland he would be a department head. But over here he is one of my laborers so to speak with the role of field engineer.

The other day he rejected a concrete test and the contractor threatened him with bodily harm. I chuckled and said to the contractor "this guy has tested concrete for the American government while being fired at by snipers with an AK-47, and mortars, I seriously doubt you scare him right now".

He hits "control S" on his laptop every 30 seconds or so since he is used to power suddenly shutting off where he came from. He smiles knowing he has a laptop but does it anyway. He keeps 5 gallons of fresh, clean water with him at all times since he is used to going without it. He played on the national volley ball team and was headed to the Olympics one year when a band of raiders stopped the bus on the way to the airport. They killed a few, captured a few and let the rest go to warn others not to persue national fame.

While in his homeland one of his children had a heart condition nobody in his country could treat. He did not have the money to pay doctors in a nearby country to fix the child and had to "watch his 5 year old child die" a slow death. Over here his youngest has the same condition. Over here the child is getting treatments for the condition.

My point here is while Americans fuss and moan about how tough it is over here with our first world struggles, this guy smiles and thanks his God every day that he lived long enough to see his wife and kids make it to America. The only time I've seen him unhappy was recently when his wife reported her brother had just been murdered back home for driving a catering van for the government while another army was re-taking his home country.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2021)

Outstanding read, Mr Fixer. Stories like that should be required reading for those who think things are that rough here. Admit it or not, we have been and are living in the time of greatest plenty this world has ever seen. In this country, you have the opportunity to go as far as your aptitude, ambition, and work ethic will take you. That said, not everybody gets to be a NASA scientist. But if you show up, early, sober, dressed to work, do what you're told, and don't spend half the day finger [email protected]#%&*g your phone, you'll be amazed how far you can go. Bored? Grab a broom. Can't find 40 hours? Find a second job. Even the least well off here have it better than 90% of the world's population, and just because you're here in the U.S. doesn't mean anybody owes you anything. I spent a lot of summers cutting grass after work for other people, building decks on weekends, sheetrocking and such during the winters. Not every day, not every weekend, not every year, but when the opportunity was there. Just some side hustle as the kids call it. Just a little extra to try to get ahead.

Pandemic mental health? Doin' as well as can be. Lost my wife's brother in January after a 16 month bout with lung cancer. 50 years old. The fog's starting to lift a bit from that. He lived 20 minutes from us and we took him to appointments regularly, saw him a few times a week. Enjoy every day, find good where you can...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 4, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> I have a coworker who came to America from a war torn country. His mental health is stellar during the pandemic. He is an engineer that speaks 7 languages well, and has 3 degrees. Now when he arrived here his credentials meant zero. In his homeland he would be a department head. But over here he is one of my laborers so to speak with the role of field engineer.
> 
> The other day he rejected a concrete test and the contractor threatened him with bodily harm. I chuckled and said to the contractor "this guy has tested concrete for the American government while being fired at by snipers with an AK-47, and mortars, I seriously doubt you scare him right now".
> 
> ...


 
All valid points, bykfixer. However, one can't help but wonder how long til your coworker's children look to new horizons to seek happiness, and where will that shining city on a hill be.

Pandemic mental health? Personally, me and mine are getting along pretty well (other than COVID keeping the Lovely Mrs Gardiner from a needed hip replacement. She was rear ended by a drunk-driver.) Nevertheless, my heart breaks for our countries' direction and for where Australians now finds themselves.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 4, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All valid points, bykfixer. However, one can't help but wonder how long til your coworker's children look to new horizons to seek happiness, and where will that shining city on a hill be.
> 
> Pandemic mental health? Personally, me and mine are getting along pretty well (other than COVID keeping the Lovely Mrs Gardiner from a needed hip replacement. She was rear ended by a drunk-driver.) Nevertheless, my heart breaks for our countries' direction and for where Australians now finds themselves.


What happened in Austrailia?
They were doing so good!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 13, 2022)

Still thinking about putting on a mask when entering work, then remembering we do not have to. We are still getting cases at our school, and 'close contact' students are sent home for days. Maybe 15% staff and students wear masks. A strong effort has been made to respect other's beliefs about masks being optional.

It is concerning that education has been delayed from COVID but now the funding is getting tight for education in our district because fewer people are having children, more have chosen alternatives to public education, and the state pays according to how many students are enrolled.

An article from The Lancet, looking at overall mortality as compared to 'average years'. COVID is associated with over 18 million deaths even though reported COVID deaths are about 6 million. Some countries had a lot of excess deaths compared to pre-pandemic. Other countries who had heavy lockdowns, not so much.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(21)02796-3/fulltext


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2022)

Good bump. 

A fellow I've worked with (on occasion) over the years died of covid in February. He was in decent health. It wasn't like he was weakened by diabetes or other health issues. He was just one of those blokes whose body went into attack itself mode when he contracted the virus. 

One guy I've worked with died and we all said "eh no big surprise" but when the other guy died in February we all said "really, that guy? wow"…

Life feels like post pandemic, but I'm still not ready to call it normal. I still stay arms length in line but then again I always did.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 13, 2022)

I saw that article also. When this started I recall telling people we're going to have at least 25 million dead before it's over. I might not be far off.

This is in no way over even if we're acting like it in first world countries. It's spreading like crazy in the Third World. There will be more variants. Some may spread more easily than omicron, and be more lethal that the original variant. I'm not letting my guard down. It's still only bi-monthy trips to the grocery for me, and wearing an N95 mask. I'm still doing washdowns of everything that comes into the house, except cardboard or paper. I'm letting that stand for a few days before using it. It's always better to err on the side of caution anyway. At worst it costs you a little extra time and effort. At best it may prevent very unfortunate results. I'm a very patient person. If need be I can live like this for many years.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 13, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> I saw that article also. When this started I recall telling people we're going to have at least 25 million dead before it's over. I might not be far off.
> 
> This is in no way over even if we're acting like it in first world countries. It's spreading like crazy in the Third World. There will be more variants. Some may spread more easily than omicron, and be more lethal that the original variant. I'm not letting my guard down. It's still only bi-monthy trips to the grocery for me, and wearing an N95 mask. I'm still doing washdowns of everything that comes into the house, except cardboard or paper. I'm letting that stand for a few days before using it. It's always better to err on the side of caution anyway. At worst it costs you a little extra time and effort. At best it may prevent very unfortunate results. I'm a very patient person. If need be I can live like this for many years.


I'm assuming (not asking) that you're vaxanated and boosted. Are you being cautious for yourself also, or primarily just for your mother? I'm not aware of the current thinking on this matter. 

I've much respect for your efforts and sacrifice to care for her.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 13, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm assuming (not asking) that you're vaxanated and boosted. Are you being cautious for yourself also, or primarily just for your mother? I'm not aware of the current thinking on this matter.
> 
> I've much respect for your efforts and sacrifice to care for her.


I'm vaxxed but not yet boosted. Unfortunately, my mother hasn't been vaccinated yet. Her primary care physician passed away last year. I found out about it when we were trying to make an appointment for a regular check up. I figured she could get the first dose, or if the doctor had J&J the one and only dose. Getting her vaxxed through the normal channels (i.e. in Walgreens or places like that) isn't an option. First off, in her present state it would be mentally traumatic being in a crowd. I have no idea how she would react. And she won't reliably keep a mask on. So basically getting vaxxed in the normal setting poses a risk of her catching covid. Since she's 83, she's in the very high risk group. I've been looking for another primary care physician within a few miles but nobody so far is taking new patients.

That said, even if we were both vaxxed and boosted, that's no guarantee. It just brings the odds more in your favor. Taking the precautions I do makes sense regardless. Remember before we had vaccines just masking, social distancing, and washing your hands really helped keep this in check. I'd probably be living like this even if my mother weren't around. This virus if anything is unpredictable. Look at bykfixer's coworker who died. Not in any of the high risk groups. I'm really not, either. I'm 59, relatively good health, and type O blood (which studies show reduces the risk of severe covid somewhat). My mom's type O also. In all honestly, she does have a great immune system. I noticed when she catches things she usually kicks them within a day. But you never know.

I want to come out the other side of this with everyone I care about still around. Unfortunately, I lost my cat last year to cancer. I hope that's the only loss before this is over.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 13, 2022)

I've got some serious concerns about the loss of life and the loss of workers (c-19 pushing people into retirement) affect the speed & quality of return to normal.

Many of my clients having serious staffing issues.


----------



## turbodog (Mar 13, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> I'm vaxxed but not yet boosted. Unfortunately, my mother hasn't been vaccinated yet....



I can't see any office refusing to make small accommodation to vaccinate outside on the sidewalk or something.

This would be a 'really good time' to get your booster. You'd be past the ~4 month mark when this fall's (probable) new shot becomes available.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 13, 2022)

turbodog said:


> I can't see any office refusing to make small accommodation to vaccinate outside on the sidewalk or something.
> 
> This would be a 'really good time' to get your booster. You'd be past the ~4 month mark when this fall's (probable) new shot becomes available.


I was due in February. I've just been fighting something low-level all month. It looks like it's finally almost over. I didn't want to get the booster while my body was dealing with something else. So hopefully in a week or two. Have to check the appointment availability.

I'm going to ask my brother if maybe anyone from his hospital could come by after work to vaccinate my mom. There might be some legalities with that though.

Yeah, the worker shortage is going to be a thing for the foreseeable future. Automation will help, but mostly only for repetitive jobs.


----------



## Greta (Mar 23, 2022)

I find it very interesting how different things are in different parts of the country. With the exception of staffing issues in local businesses, we are most definitely back to pre-pandemic normal here. The snowbirds flocked in by the thousands (no exaggeration!) and the Spring Breakers are also here by the thousands. (Spring Break lasts for 6 weeks here due to the staggering of schools). Very few masks are seen anymore. Most people that I know who may or may not have one of the variants aren't even bothering to get tested. They do their own thing and move on. Obviously, they haven't had any severe symptoms... myself included. I *think* I may have had omicron early on for about 3 days but I was never feeling yucky enough to go to urgent care for testing. 

All that being said, I have come to appreciate and absolutely love not having to go shopping physically in the stores! I do grocery pick up (and get 20% off my order) and use the hell out of Amazon. I've even been using Amazon and other online shopping for my 80+ year old parents in NY. No need for them to have to go around to 4 different stores to try to find cat food for their cat when I can have it delivered to their doorstep in 1 day! I was thinking about it the other day and I haven't stepped foot in our local Walmart in well over 2 years - and it is only 5 miles away. Nope - I won't be going back to THAT normal. I'm saving too much money now with THIS normal  

I understand others taking maximum precautions. It's scary. I do know people who have passed due to the virus - no one close to me though. We all have to do what we have to do to make ourselves and our loved ones feel safe and protected. It seems trite, I know, but my new motto is "You do you, Boo!" And I mean it. Respect for all.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 23, 2022)

The de facto end of the pandemic in the DFW area was some time last year. Got my vaccine in April 2021 and generally relaxed - pretty much stopped wearing a mask in public for most of the summer until hospitalization rose and breakthrough infections started happening at a greater pace then resumed so as to avoid being an asymptomatic carrier. The spike in hospitalization during flu season seemed hardly remarked upon outside of limited circles. Now, mask policies are more or less gone in most places outside of the medical field - even Costco's policy seems to be gone.

Subjectively, one aspect of it endures for me and a significant slice of the workforce: permanent work from home. The office closed last year and I've seen my co-workers but once since : a going-away get-together for w few who had been laid off and/or sought opportunities elsewhere at about the same time. Looks like they're revamping one of the former admin office/call center buildings so I might be able to head in every other week or so and get a change of scenery, perhaps see some co-workers again.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 23, 2022)

The enduring change for me, even if covid numbers dropped to zero, will be doing grocery shopping twice a month. Before the pandemic I shopped like a lot of other city dwellers. Every other day or so I'd buy groceries, then hand carry them home. The store is only 4 blocks away, so why not? I could have shopped less often by using my shopping cart, but I didn't want to drag it along. Lots of times I went out for long walks before hitting the grocery on the way back home. Didn't want to be lugging along an empty shopping cart the whole time. And I didn't want to just do a short walk to and from the store.

The pandemic changed that. With the need to limit the number of times I go in public places, I opted to shop every other week, loading up the cart. And I started paying with credit card, instead of cash. I also started buying about 1/3 of my stuff on Amazon. It's a huge time saver grocery shopping this way.

I haven't hit any other local stores since this started besides the grocery. Not sure how enduring that will be, but I typically get better deals on Amazon anyway.

My sister is on permanent work from home, also. She loves it. It saves at least two hours a day, plus commuting expenses.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 23, 2022)

I used to grocery shop once a month jtr, but then I married my wife who had 3 teenagers. Heck there were times once a week wasn't often enough. One was a walking muscle. At 14 he weighed 180 pounds at 5'6" and you could probably count his fat content on a postal scale. I told the Mrs "if he gets outta line I'll have to shoot him 'cause I sure can't lick him anymore." That boy could tear up some groceries. We laugh now because he drives for UPS and during the pandemic schedule it whittled him down to a tooth pick. He could probably still bench press a garage but he sure is thin.

Now speaking of UPS etc, my street has UPS, FedEx, Amazon, Amazon contractors, all beating a path in the pavement at least twice a day, seven days a week since the pandemic. My one nieghbor no longer gets 3'x3' boxes of toilet paper delivered. And my wife tells her family "we could build a small house with our toilet paper stash"…

I too resumed wearing a mask at times as a way to make sure I wasn't being a Typhoid Mary during the omnicron part. The Mrs and I both thought we might have it after being plagued with cold-like symptoms that would fade then return. Fade and return. When I read sneezing was now a symptom where previous variants it was not, she went and got checked. Nope. No covid. 

Two former coworkers perished from the Delta. People my age and in not so bad health. Diabetes was thought to play a role. One guy died like 3 days after he fell sick. The other guy lasted about a month I was told.

We're kinda used to life post-pandemic (it seems like). Some is pretty much same ole stuff. Some is not. But the only contant in life it seems is change.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 23, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> ........ snipped
> My sister is on permanent work from home, also. She loves it. It saves at least two hours a day, plus commuting expenses.


Also worth considering is the lack of daily exposure to the cause of much death or dismemberment on our streets, roads, highways, and freeways.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 23, 2022)

We lost one co-worker due to Covid. He was a super nice guy, always had a smile and a compliment for everybody. I don't know if he had other health issues that contributed to it. I was really saddened to learn of his passing. Another coworker was very ill from it but has since recovered.

Our workplace is offering a hybrid work model - 2 days home, 3 days at work. It's been popular and I see my co-workers regularly which is nice.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 23, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Also worth considering is the lack of daily exposure to the cause of much death or dismemberment on our streets, roads, highways, and freeways.


Definitely. Traveling to/from work is the single most dangerous part of many people's days.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 23, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Also worth considering is the lack of daily exposure to the cause of much death or dismemberment on our streets, roads, highways, and freeways.


I certainly don't miss putting 15,000 miles a year on my daily driver _just commuting_.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 24, 2022)

Merging the subjects, commuting, and C-Mental Health, Washington State has always had way too many drivers that lacked the ability to measure risk versus reward. However, their number seems to have squared over the last two years ......... Wondering if there's any causality between COVID-Life and an increase in the numbers of reckless drivers.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 24, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Merging the subjects, commuting, and C-Mental Health, Washington State has always had way too many drivers that lacked the ability to measure risk versus reward. However, their number seems to have squared over the last two years ......... Wondering if there's any causality between COVID-Life and an increase in the numbers of reckless drivers.


That's been happening nationally. My take on this is when the pandemic first started, the roads were empty. Those who still drove got used to much shorter travel times. Once things went back to normal, they went ballistic every time something got in their way. Then there's also the general incivility which started in all other facets of life. It's a regular thing for random strangers to just attack people on the streets for no real reason. Or look at all the incidents on planes. People just lost their tolerance of other people. Plus a lot of people's true colors just came out. They were nasty people all along, but at least they restrained themselves most of the time. People are just angry. Some of it might be justified, a lot of it is just irrational.

You also have the fact that people think differently when they can see their own mortality. Covid did that. Even young people saw that. The Great Resignation was in part caused by this. When you see you might have very limited time left, you might start asking yourself do I want to keep doing a job I hate with people I otherwise wouldn't want to associate with? I guess then a better work-life balance is something positive that is coming out of this, to balance all the negativity.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 24, 2022)

Honor and shame are becoming as rare as an honest man in Parliment. 
Devo was right.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 24, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Honor and shame rare as an honest man in Parliament.


Fear-a-God not commonplace these days. Uptick in
Albuquerque regarding bank robberies, armed shoplifting and shooting at Law Enforcement.

Everybody’s got a light under the sun:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 25, 2022)

Sadly apathy and abdication aren't far behind.

First world problems seem like such a huge deal while plucking off the siding to burn in order to keep the house warm.

Dogs are meowing, cats are barking and many do not recognize that aint normal. How's my pandemic mental health? At one point I'd say "fine" but these days I even question if I spell my name correctly sometimes. I aint in pain, my roof don't leak and there's food in the pantry so I guess I'm doing ok.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 25, 2022)

We each have a choice, whatever circumstances get in our way. Gratitude, peace and acceptance for what we are given. Refusing to let the darkness swallow us whole, or fire consuming our soul. Under adversity do we learn our strength. The support we receive from love, with the power beyond all, that is so much more than us.


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 25, 2022)

Man you guys are deep.. I'm opening up a can of ranch beans, add hot dogs,, call it a blessing.. Amen


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2022)

Turn on the news and hear "war", "pervs at Disney", "buy gold now", "tornadoes in Kansas", "new strain of covid", "food prices sky rocket" fuel prices sky rocket", inflation sky rockets", and the list goes on. Kinda makes me miss 2020 just a little. 

Meanwhile my new inkpen writes at first contact every time, the sunshine warms my face, my water proof boots are……water proof, gas prices dropped 15 cents a gallon, the grocery store had a bogo on my favorite snack food, the recent tornadoe warning was a dud, the lint trap in the shower was hair-free lately (ie hair loss has waned), and the french fries were hot at the local fast food joint so putting things into perspective keeps this old engine running nice and smooth.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 2, 2022)

I honestly wish I could just turn off my mind to what's going on in the larger world but I just can't. Sooner or later many of these bad things are going to affect me, one way or another. The reason they bother so much is they vividly illustrate what Dr. Zaius observed in Planet of The Apes (1968): _"You are right, I have always known about man. From the evidence, I believe his wisdom must walk hand and hand with his idiocy. His emotions must rule his brain."_

I totally understand when acts of nature mess with us. But to me it seems 99% of our problems are created by ourselves (including covid, which if it didn't come from a lab then it came from us destroying natural habitat, and releasing pathogens which otherwise would have remained only among animals). Some variation on greed, sociopathy, indifference, ego, hatred, ignorance, etc. seems to cause most of our problems. I've long thought we could make this planet a paradise if only we could check some of our worst impulses.


----------



## aznsx (Apr 2, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Sadly apathy and abdication aren't far behind.
> 
> First world problems seem like such a huge deal while plucking off the siding to burn in order to keep the house warm.
> 
> Dogs are meowing, cats are barking and many do not recognize that aint normal. How's my pandemic mental health? At one point I'd say "fine" but these days I even question if I spell my name correctly sometimes. I aint in pain, my roof don't leak and there's food in the pantry so I guess I'm doing ok.





bykfixer said:


> Dogs are meowing, cats are barking and many do not recognize that aint normal.


That's truly 'choice', BYK


----------



## aznsx (Apr 2, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> That's been happening nationally. My take on this is when the pandemic first started, the roads were empty. Those who still drove got used to much shorter travel times. Once things went back to normal, they went ballistic every time something got in their way. Then there's also the general incivility which started in all other facets of life. It's a regular thing for random strangers to just attack people on the streets for no real reason. Or look at all the incidents on planes. People just lost their tolerance of other people. Plus a lot of people's true colors just came out. They were nasty people all along, but at least they restrained themselves most of the time. People are just angry. Some of it might be justified, a lot of it is just irrational.
> 
> You also have the fact that people think differently when they can see their own mortality. Covid did that. Even young people saw that. The Great Resignation was in part caused by this. When you see you might have very limited time left, you might start asking yourself do I want to keep doing a job I hate with people I otherwise wouldn't want to associate with? I guess then a better work-life balance is something positive that is coming out of this, to balance all the negativity.





jtr1962 said:


> I honestly wish I could just turn off my mind to what's going on in the larger world but I just can't. Sooner or later many of these bad things are going to affect me, one way or another. The reason they bother so much is they vividly illustrate what Dr. Zaius observed in Planet of The Apes (1968): _"You are right, I have always known about man. From the evidence, I believe his wisdom must walk hand and hand with his idiocy. His emotions must rule his brain."_
> 
> I totally understand when acts of nature mess with us. But to me it seems 99% of our problems are created by ourselves (including covid, which if it didn't come from a lab then it came from us destroying natural habitat, and releasing pathogens which otherwise would have remained only among animals). Some variation on greed, sociopathy, indifference, ego, hatred, ignorance, etc. seems to cause most of our problems. I've long thought we could make this planet a paradise if only we could check some of our worst impulses.



I can explain one facet of the changes you've rightly noted, JTR. This is on-topic of 'mental health' (albeit not my own, which it must be said is also suspect). Near-coincidentally on the timeline, not far from the arrival of the virus (which many were justifiably fixated on), something else was changing; whether exacerbated by the virus or not, and perhaps under-appreciated by many because of the predominant virus issues.

A lot of the 'bad' people you likely refer to began doing a lot more 'bad' things; possibly believing the virus provided some cover, perhaps not. Bad people have always done bad things, but there was a difference this time. Many / most of the 'bad' people who started doing more 'bad' things paid relatively little price for the 'bad' things they were doing (which continues), so of course they did more. Unfortunately this also spread (not unlike a virus itself) to other 'bad' people, who then felt they too could do 'bad' things with impunity - and did so - and continue to do so. Of course the flames of the problem are fanned by things such as a practical lack of law enforcement where you live, the practical lack of a border where I live, and a long list of other accompanying changes.

I'm quite confident that you can extrapolate from this point forward as well as I can, JTR - so I'll refrain from doing so. Suffice it to say: it ain't pretty.

The "pandemic mental health" of many of us (including me) has been challenged and stretched, but that has been compounded by other problems to which you allude, which may or not be related directly or tangentially to the virus, but which add to our distress at times.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 2, 2022)

aznsx said:


> I can explain one facet of the changes you've rightly noted, JTR. This is on-topic of 'mental health' (albeit not my own, which it must be said is also suspect). Near-coincidentally on the timeline, not far from the arrival of the virus (which many were justifiably fixated on), something else was changing; whether exacerbated by the virus or not, and perhaps under-appreciated by many because of the predominant virus issues.
> 
> A lot of the 'bad' people you likely refer to began doing a lot more 'bad' things; possibly believing the virus provided some cover, perhaps not. Bad people have always done bad things, but there was a difference this time. Many / most of the 'bad' people who started doing more 'bad' things paid relatively little price for the 'bad' things they were doing (which continues), so of course they did more. Unfortunately this also spread (not unlike a virus itself) to other 'bad' people, who then felt they too could do 'bad' things with impunity - and did so - and continue to do so. Of course the flames of the problem are fanned by things such as a practical lack of law enforcement where you live, the practical lack of a border where I live, and a long list of other accompanying changes.
> 
> ...


I agree here. Simple lack of consequences accounts for a lot of this bad behavior. I think it goes a little beyond that. We've had poor role models. People live up or down to the role models set for them. Look at all the egotistical celebrities and sports figures. Look at people getting their 15 minutes of fame doing things I would be embarrassed to be caught doing. General crudeness and lack of empathy has been on the rise for quite some time. The pandemic made it all boil over.

Just to correct a common misperception, there's hardly a lack of practical law enforcement where I live. The issue is the police are focusing on the wrong things. I want them to go after violent criminals, not ticket cyclists harmlessly slow-rolling red lights. I want them to go after bad drivers who kill people, not ticket someone who takes up two seats on a nearly empty subway train. But anyway, crime is actually fairly low on my list of concerns. This country is literally falling apart physically. Why aren't those in charge getting infrastructure fixed and upgraded? I heard the grid is one step away from massive failure which will keep us without power for months, when the fixes cost only a few billions of dollars. Literally pennies on the dollar to fix the problem before it blows up in our faces, but instead we have talking heads focused on culture wars. On both sides. It's bread and circuses to distract us, while Rome is burning and I'm sick and tired of it. Don't we have any real leaders these days, the kind who don't tell people just what they want to hear? Sure as heck doesn't seem like it.


----------



## aznsx (Apr 3, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> I agree here. Simple lack of consequences accounts for a lot of this bad behavior. I think it goes a little beyond that. We've had poor role models. People live up or down to the role models set for them. Look at all the egotistical celebrities and sports figures. Look at people getting their 15 minutes of fame doing things I would be embarrassed to be caught doing. General crudeness and lack of empathy has been on the rise for quite some time. The pandemic made it all boil over.
> 
> Just to correct a common misperception, there's hardly a lack of practical law enforcement where I live. The issue is the police are focusing on the wrong things. I want them to go after violent criminals, not ticket cyclists harmlessly slow-rolling red lights. I want them to go after bad drivers who kill people, not ticket someone who takes up two seats on a nearly empty subway train. But anyway, crime is actually fairly low on my list of concerns. This country is literally falling apart physically. Why aren't those in charge getting infrastructure fixed and upgraded? I heard the grid is one step away from massive failure which will keep us without power for months, when the fixes cost only a few billions of dollars. Literally pennies on the dollar to fix the problem before it blows up in our faces, but instead we have talking heads focused on culture wars. On both sides. It's bread and circuses to distract us, while Rome is burning and I'm sick and tired of it. Don't we have any real leaders these days, the kind who don't tell people just what they want to hear? Sure as heck doesn't seem like it.


JTR: Not to carry this much further (as there's little to be gained), but I do want to clarify something I said which could be (and perhaps was) misinterpreted. My remark regarding 'law enforcement' in your part of the country is in NO way an indictment of the law enforcement officers who work the streets tirelessly every day, most of whom are likely first rate people doing their very best to do a first rate job, and I _greatly_ admire and respect what I know of them and what they do. 

The root causes of the problems I see on TV every day (literally) are not from the bottom up, but rather from the top down. The LEOs can do nothing without the support of the structure above them. I'll leave it there because I don't discuss politics....but I don't believe the problem lies in the Police Dept. at all, and wanted to make that clear. 

If the problems I'm seeing and refer to aren't affecting your specific locality yet, I'm very glad to hear that, and glad that you can go for walks or ride your bike in the wee hours there. I can too, and we're fortunate. People not far from you, however, clearly cannot do such safely. Crime such as I see is like a disease that spreads through the body though, and I fear it will likely reach both of us soon, as it is not far away.

I would just add that I have had great so-called 'role models' my entire life, and I excuse no one or their bad behavior for adopting poor role models instead of good ones. That's a personal choice, and one we're individually responsible for.

Our misplaced priorities in dealing with other issues you raise are very real, very serious, and while they scare me even more, are beyond the scope of my post - but I think we're in agreement there. The state of our power supply, and most other infrastructure is appalling, and there's no excuse for its failure to be addressed adequately. More than enough money has existed to address those things. Misplaced priorities.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 3, 2022)

aznsx said:


> The root causes of the problems I see on TV every day (literally) are not from the bottom up, but rather from the top down. The LEOs can do nothing without the support of the structure above them. I'll leave it there because I don't discuss politics....but I don't believe the problem lies in the Police Dept. at all, and wanted to make that clear.


I generally agree there. Just to clarify a bit further, the problems I mentioned with the police existed long before the pandemic started. Yes, most of them are top down. A small but vocal minority who are connected complains about a minority of reckless cyclists, so the police start pointless bike dragnets, none of which catch any of the problem cyclists. Most cops even admit they didn't become police to do stuff like this, but they have their orders. Same thing for motor vehicle enforcement. They're literally told to just ignore a lot of unsafe driving to keep traffic moving, and for other reasons.



aznsx said:


> If the problems I'm seeing and refer to aren't affecting your specific locality yet, I'm very glad to hear that, and glad that you can go for walks or ride your bike in the wee hours there. I can too, and we're fortunate. People not far from you, however, clearly cannot do such safely. Crime such as I see is like a disease that spreads through the body though, and I fear it will likely reach both of us soon, as it is not far away.


Even when things got really bad in the early 1990s, crime largely didn't reach my area. But it needs to be dealt with. If it's any consolation, NYC elected an ex-cop as its Mayor, so things WILL get better. It just might take a few years.


aznsx said:


> I would just add that I have had great so-called 'role models' my entire life, and I excuse no one or their bad behavior for adopting poor role models instead of good ones. That's a personal choice, and one we're individually responsible for.


Of course it is. Just saying with all the poor role models far too many people start to normalize that sort of behavior. People generally choose the path of least resistance. If they do something boorish, they'll try to justify it by saying some famous celebrity does it, so why can't I? We just had a great example of that at the Oscars, which I'm sure lots of people will use to justify punching someone for a minor insult.

I don't know why people can't aspire to be better. I know it's much harder. But it has its own set of rewards.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2022)

They call the television "the one eyed devil" for a reason. 

Sociatal decay did not begin with television, yet television accelarated the process. Books and magazines have always had their influence, then the radio added sound to the mental "picture" as it were. Later as television and movies pushed the envelope more and more. Little by little the subject matter became more and more socially unacceptable as society tuned in for more. 

Eventually it disguised bad as good and good as bad while politicians and news outfit use it to pit American against American. The radio as well. By the time the pandemic was upon the US society had a nice wide chasm down the center with half neatly divided on one side, the rest on the other side. Just the way "they" wanted it. 

"They" are the folks with 10-15% approval rating and 90% re-election rate. Every 2 to 4 years they carpet bomb the television sound bites designed to show that other person can't be trusted but the encumbant really cares about……the children 

Enter a virus that at first spread like a Nebraska wildfire throughout a society kept alive pills and nothing better to do than watch the one eyed devil hour after hour, month after month and a recipe for mental hysteria was baked to near perfection. 

For decade after decade we have watched the breakdown of the family, the morals, the rules of conduct on our television from a nice comfy sofa and now we wonder howthehell did we get here. 

The pandemic was a lesson in just how screwed up we are as a species and yet by and large we haven't learned a dawg gone thing.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll chalk up the vast majority of our problems to the horrid level of education in the US relative to most other developed countries. It's easy to sell a bill of goods when most of the people you're talking to were never taught critical reasoning skills. Don't let the high numbers of college graduates fool you, either. Lots of colleges have to offer remedial reading. Basically, the average college graduate these days is probably less well educated than high school graduates were 50 years ago. My maternal grandfather (born 1901) only had a sixth grade education, but he was well versed on a variety of subjects. Apparently he learned enough by sixth grade to keep learning the rest of his life.

Remember the Romans had bread and circuses. Distracting the masses is nothing new. We've just honed it to a fine art with search engines, tracking cookies, etc.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 3, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> They call the television "the one eyed devil" for a reason.
> 
> Sociatal decay did not begin with television, yet television accelarated the process. Books and magazines have always had their influence, then the radio added sound to the mental "picture" as it were. Later as television and movies pushed the envelope more and more. Little by little the subject matter became more and more socially unacceptable as society tuned in for more.
> 
> ...


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 3, 2022)

for real im so crazy i even shock my self .


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 28, 2022)

We are getting many people with COVID these days, kids much so. It is heartening that deaths and hospitalizations are relatively low. I took my son and two of his friends to a movie couple weeks ago, one friend was coughing badly on the phone as we neared his house. I put a mask on before he got in the vehicle. Considering a fall booster, hopefully will lessen downtime.

Associated press reporting a couple of studies looking at COVID origins in different ways, strengthening the belief of close proximity and eating wild animals in Wuhan China starting the mess, but plenty people can’t say that is for sure for sure. Hoping all of you are doing ok and not getting all Willy Nilly about the Monkey Pox pustule yuckiness.









New studies bolster theory coronavirus emerged from the wild


Two new studies provide more evidence that the coronavirus pandemic originated in a Wuhan, China market where live animals were sold – further bolstering the theory that the virus emerged in the wild rather than escaping from a Chinese lab.




apnews.com


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> We are getting many people with COVID these days, kids much so. It is heartening that deaths and hospitalizations are relatively low. I took my son and two of his friends to a movie couple weeks ago, one friend was coughing badly on the phone as we neared his house. I put a mask on before he got in the vehicle. Considering a fall booster, hopefully will lessen downtime.
> 
> Associated press reporting a couple of studies looking at COVID origins in different ways, strengthening the belief of close proximity and eating wild animals in Wuhan China starting the mess, but plenty people can’t say that is for sure for sure. Hoping all of you are doing ok and not getting all Willy Nilly about the Monkey Pox pustule yuckiness.
> 
> ...


 
Why did you choose to expose your family and the people in the movie theater to someone that had such a cough?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2022)

i had a freind who saw me wearing a mask in the early covid days. and he pretended to cough as if he was sick. i just ignored him. sadly months latter his father got covid and it sadly took his life..


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 29, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> I'll chalk up the vast majority of our problems to the horrid level of education in the US relative to most other developed countries. It's easy to sell a bill of goods when most of the people you're talking to were never taught critical reasoning skills. Don't let the high numbers of college graduates fool you, either. Lots of colleges have to offer remedial reading. Basically, the average college graduate these days is probably less well educated than high school graduates were 50 years ago. My maternal grandfather (born 1901) only had a sixth grade education, but he was well versed on a variety of subjects. Apparently he learned enough by sixth grade to keep learning the rest of his life.
> 
> Remember the Romans had bread and circuses. Distracting the masses is nothing new. We've just honed it to a fine art with search engines, tracking cookies, etc.



My college advisor said I had a 4th grade reading level. I just chuckled knowing all through grade school the teachers had done their best to teach us boomers and x-ers apparently to no avail. I remember reading my high school diploma a couple years later thinking I had learned to read by reading Readers Digest and instruction manuals not Shakespere and grammer classes.

American kids are smart yet the tried and true acedemia makes kids learn things so irrelevent to a normal life the kids end up stupid. I used to show my kids how the crap they were being taught in school could be applied to real life. It helped them understand some but they were rarely challenged so they were bored most of the time.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 29, 2022)

“…had such a cough”

The boy was not used to getting up that early and the coughing was a result of a morning hack. When we picked him up, his mom saw I had a mask hanging from an ear and got him one which he wore in the car. He did not cough in the theater at all, the theater was less than 10 percent occupied. No one was in front of us all the way to the screen. He ate popcorn a lot, not from my wallet. 

Post 278 is a reminder of some of the behavior exhibited way back, when different folks felt the need to tell others how to behave during the lockdown. Not a fond memory, but grateful CPF allowed some discussion. Other forums visited, shut down COVID talk altogether because of its divisive, self-righteous triggering.

However, I spoke with a neighbor friend who could not join me this weekend because his daughter was at a conference in Colorado Springs that was cut short because of the COVID; had to go get her. Last evening, got a text from the parent who drives our son and 2 others to day camp; that one of the campers tested positive. This morning, one of my son’s carpool boys tested positive… Last day of camp not to be for our boy. No overt symptoms observed with that kid by son or my wife.

I’m going to try to not let stress/fear of disease hamper health.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> We are getting many people with COVID these days, kids much so. It is heartening that deaths and hospitalizations are relatively low. I took my son and two of his friends to a movie couple weeks ago, *one friend was coughing badly* on the phone as we neared his house. I put a mask on before he got in the vehicle. Considering a fall booster, hopefully will lessen downtime.
> 
> Associated press reporting a couple of studies looking at COVID origins in different ways, strengthening the belief of close proximity and eating wild animals in Wuhan China starting the mess, but plenty people can’t say that is for sure for sure. Hoping all of you are doing ok and not getting all Willy Nilly about the Monkey Pox pustule yuckiness.
> 
> ...





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why did you choose to expose your family and the people in the movie theater to someone that* had such a cough*?





KITROBASKIN said:


> “…had such a cough”
> 
> The boy was not used to getting up that early and the coughing was a result of a morning hack. When we picked him up, his mom saw I had a mask hanging from an ear and got him one which he wore in the car. He did not cough in the theater at all, the theater was less than 10 percent occupied. No one was in front of us all the way to the screen. He ate popcorn a lot, not from my wallet.
> 
> ...


 
You stated that your son's friend *was coughing badly. * I asked why you chose to expose your family and other people in the theater to someone that *had such a cough *due to the words you used. 

As for as my post being a reminder, perhaps that was written a tad nilly willy. 🤨


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 29, 2022)

It's no longer willy nilly? Sheesh, everything has changed since the pandemic started.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> It's no longer willy nilly? Sheesh, everything has changed since the pandemic started.


 
No, the correct wording is still willy nilly. I just didn't want to be charged with mixing KITROBASKIN's words. 😄


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2022)

COVID still out there. We're on its time, not the other way around. 
I'm doing reasonably well. But my outlook on people in general has greatly suffered. At least on those who take incredibly unnecessary risks, and clearly don't care if they get sick. But the kicker is, they don't care if they end up infecting others. Which, for some _others_, is a death sentence. They treat it as though they have no personal responsibility at all if they get others sick.


----------



## knucklegary (Jul 29, 2022)

Those inconsiderate folks who gives a rats a$$ about others have always been out there and covid hasn't changed their ways. Not just kids! I've seen adults sitting in the library sick as sh!t, head full of snot, blowing and coughing all over the damn place. Disrespectful to others? You're damn right!


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 29, 2022)

We're doing ok here according to the voices.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 29, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> American kids are smart yet the tried and true acedemia makes kids learn things so irrelevent to a normal life the kids end up stupid. I used to show my kids how the crap they were being taught in school could be applied to real life. It helped them understand some but they were rarely challenged so they were bored most of the time.


Totally true, and I say that as someone who graduated from Bronx HS of Science and Princeton University. Sure, these schools were great and taught me a lot, but the most valuable thing they taught me was _how to think_, as opposed to specific facts (most of which I forgot a long time ago.) We seem to be teaching our children less and less of that these days. I have lots of theories on why. One is to just turn them into good consumers who will be easily swayed by advertising. Another is to make them into compliant corporate drones. Or perhaps the schools just don't have enough teachers who can teach kids critical reasoning skills.

Teaching how to think and reason is sort like the old adage teaching a person how to fish, instead of just giving them fish. I'm still learning. About ten years ago I taught myself microcontroller programming, for example. I've since made lots of cool projects that otherwise wouldn't have been possible.

I really think schools should teach a lot more science and engineering. This stuff seems to grab kid's attention, they can easily see how it's applied in the real world, and we need more good engineers. Or doctors. Or scientists. These people shape our world more than most so-called leaders. Or you can use these reasoning skills to make you better at whatever you do, even if you become something else. Plus it challenges kids. I learn more when projects don't work out the way I thought first time around, then I have to deeply analyze them to find out why.

You seem to be functioning much higher than someone who has a supposed 4th grade reading level as your college advisor claimed. My brother has far less formal education than me (he only went as far as community college), but he's as sharp as they come with critical thinking. I told him I'll teach him more about electronics since he expressed a desire to learn once he retires and has the free time.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 29, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Those inconsiderate folks who gives a rats a$$ about others have always been out there and covid hasn't changed their ways. Not just kids! I've seen adults sitting in the library sick as sh!t, head full of snot, blowing and coughing all over the damn place. Disrespectful to others? You're damn right!


And that was an inconsiderate thing to do even pre-covid.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 29, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> Totally true, and I say that as someone who graduated from Bronx HS of Science and Princeton University. Sure, these schools were great and taught me a lot, but the most valuable thing they taught me was _how to think_, as opposed to specific facts (most of which I forgot a long time ago.) We seem to be teaching our children less and less of that these days. I have lots of theories on why. One is to just turn them into good consumers who will be easily swayed by advertising. Another is to make them into compliant corporate drones. Or perhaps the schools just don't have enough teachers who can teach kids critical reasoning skills.
> 
> Teaching how to think and reason is sort like the old adage teaching a person how to fish, instead of just giving them fish. I'm still learning. About ten years ago I taught myself microcontroller programming, for example. I've since made lots of cool projects that otherwise wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...


When the advisor asked me if I wanted to retake the test using a handicap version I responded "so when I fill out an application for a bank president job will they have a handicap version?" The answer was "well no probably not". My response was "I'm trying to take a computer drawing software course because my pencil broke, so do I get to take the course or not?" It was autocadd v14 and I'd never taken any autocadd courses before. So the first 3 weeks was learning wth autocadd even was. lol. I left college in the 80's when they introduced computer aided drafting one semester but a decade later decided I should at least know how it works so I could have a better understanding of what young designers could draw. It's kinda like this, I can't rebuild an automatic transmission but I understand enough about it to know if the repairman was shooting straight with me.

My dad taught himself computer programming via punch cards (in the early 1980's) in order to set up machinery at his work to computers. Basically he wrote software (however that is done) and managed to hook up 1950's lathes and other factory machines to modern (at the time) some kind of comador vic 20 type of computers. He liked DOS but hated Windows and never had a home computer. Eventually he bought a flip phone but hardly ever turned it on. 

So with all that said I think being able to self-teach has been part of why I never let the pandemic bug me all that much. While folks worked from home that meant more privacy at the office, less hectic commutes and a general sense of well being knowing I did everything I knew how to do in order to not catch it and not spread it.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> Totally true, and I say that as someone who graduated from Bronx HS of Science and Princeton University. Sure, these schools were great and taught me a lot, but the most valuable thing they taught me was _how to think_, as opposed to specific facts (most of which I forgot a long time ago.) We seem to be teaching our children less and less of that these days. I have lots of theories on why. One is to just turn them into good consumers who will be easily swayed by advertising. Another is to make them into compliant corporate drones. Or perhaps the schools just don't have enough teachers who can teach kids critical reasoning skills.
> 
> Teaching how to think and reason is sort like the old adage teaching a person how to fish, instead of just giving them fish. I'm still learning. About ten years ago I taught myself microcontroller programming, for example. I've since made lots of cool projects that otherwise wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> ...


Perhaps there is a disparity of what students are being taught in different school systems. OR your not in touch with what is being taught today, and your comments are based on your school experience, and what you were taught.

I can only speak of what my grand kids are being taught, in their high school. Granted 22 years ago, my wife and I could have moved into any community that we chose, and we moved primarily to get into a better neighborhood, and a first rate school system.

We're still there. The kids are being taught how to do math in their head. I don't know how they are teaching algebra, but the kids get it. They are allowed to use their cell phone/calculator app for advanced math problems. Guess what? In the real world we use calculators, or apps on our cell phones. It does seem that they don't teach them how to count up when giving change at the big Mac D, but perhaps those kids didn't go to the school that I am speaking of.

I don't pay close attention to their class topics, but I helped them with a class they were doing regarding interest rates, credit cards, setting a budget, etc. 

Regarding reading, I don't think they do Shakespeare, but they do some of the classics, such as the "Flowers for Algernon". The books they read are often, non-fiction, and/or historically based, that have a message or moral. Hitler, Schindler's list, stories of the Holocaust. If they haven't already, I am sure that they will start reading about 9/11 (it occured before they were born). 

Regarding science and engineering:
I agree, they should be taught more of that. Of course not all minds are geared that way, but it should be offered. Unfortunately, that takes money, and I guess not all systems are affluent enough. My daughter made friends with some of the smartest guys in her school. They took programming, and CAD classes.

My grandson has been exposed to programming and is in his second year of CAD. For Christmas I bought him a 3D printer so he can play with it. A lot of lower income kid's parent have to struggle to get them a computer to do the homework they get from school.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2022)

im lucky not one single person that listened to my advice got covid. i may look like a freak with my hand cleaner and etc etc. but it sure beats geting sick


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 30, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> So with all that said I think being able to self-teach has been part of why I never let the pandemic bug me all that much. While folks worked from home that meant more privacy at the office, less hectic commutes and a general sense of well being knowing I did everything I knew how to do in order to not catch it and not spread it.


Same with me. I filter through all the noise and try to arrive at what makes sense. So far, so good. As far as I know, I haven't caught covid or spread it to anyone.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 30, 2022)

Poppy said:


> Perhaps there is a disparity of what students are being taught in different school systems. OR your not in touch with what is being taught today, and your comments are based on your school experience, and what you were taught.


I think the latter because I'm not really exposed to any children. My niece is 29. I have no kids of my own, and therefore no grandchildren. All I know about the schools is second hand from the media.


Poppy said:


> We're still there. The kids are being taught how to do math in their head. I don't know how they are teaching algebra, but the kids get it. They are allowed to use their cell phone/calculator app for advanced math problems. Guess what? In the real world we use calculators, or apps on our cell phones. It does seem that they don't teach them how to count up when giving change at the big Mac D, but perhaps those kids didn't go to the school that I am speaking of.


Well, that's just today's version of the "you're not teaching new engineers to use slide rules" that I heard when I was in school. By high school scientific calculators were affordable, even for relatively poor people. We used them for homework, and sometimes for tests. My understanding was only a few years earlier they had been teaching about slide rules but electronic calculators made that pointless, other than as a purely academic exercise.

In the real world we'll continue to get more and more tools to do the tedious work. At some point we stop teaching about various steps to solve a problem when there's an app or spreadsheet for it. These tools enhance productivity, allowing you to focus more on the big picture and less on lots of minute details which automation easily solves.

Much the same thing has occurred in electronic design. For example, at one time engineers actually designed op-amps using discrete transistors if their circuit needed them. Then integrated circuits came along. This allowed the engineer to just use an op-amp as another building block, like a resistor or capacitor, instead of designing from scratch. It also made circuits better. Designing op-amps (or any analog circuitry) is a black art that few engineers do well. So better to let those engineers make integrated op-amps so everyone has access to an expert design. The same reasoning applies to many other things which are now integrated into single chips. This lets an engineer design a much more complex project which in the past might have required a team of dozens or hundreds, each working on some tiny part.


Poppy said:


> I don't pay close attention to their class topics, but I helped them with a class they were doing regarding interest rates, credit cards, setting a budget, etc.


Good to know they're still teaching that in school. Money management is one of the most useful skills going.


Poppy said:


> Regarding reading, I don't think they do Shakespeare, but they do some of the classics, such as the "Flowers for Algernon". The books they read are often, non-fiction, and/or historically based, that have a message or moral. Hitler, Schindler's list, stories of the Holocaust. If they haven't already, I am sure that they will start reading about 9/11 (it occured before they were born).
> 
> Regarding science and engineering:
> I agree, they should be taught more of that. Of course not all minds are geared that way, but it should be offered. Unfortunately, that takes money, and I guess not all systems are affluent enough. My daughter made friends with some of the smartest guys in her school. They took programming, and CAD classes.
> ...


I'm interested in getting a 3D printer when I finally have more free time to play with it. Before that I'd like to get at least semi-competent with designing 3D objects. For me this could be very useful, printing custom cases for projects, or even buildings and stuff for a train layout.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2022)

im going to use my 3d printer to print a 3d printer


----------



## turbodog (Jul 30, 2022)

jtr1962 said:


> ...
> 
> I really think schools should teach a lot more science and engineering. This stuff seems to grab kid's attention, they can easily see how it's applied in the real world, and we need more good engineers. Or doctors. Or scientists. These people shape our world more than most so-called leaders....



If the pandemic's taught everyone anything it's that we ALL need EVERYONE... want is another matter though.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jul 31, 2022)

raggie33 said:


> i may look like a freak with my hand cleaner and etc etc. but it sure beats geting sick


COVID is largely spread by inhaling respiratory droplets. Wash away though, you'll prevent other stuff.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 31, 2022)

turbodog said:


> If the pandemic's taught everyone anything it's that we ALL need EVERYONE... want is another matter though.


I guess about 10-15 years ago, one could hire a "day laborer" for about $100 a day, and they would work like the devil for it.
About 10 years ago, if you pulled up to where they were standing, and said you needed three men, they would physically fight to get in the truck. Later they got organized, and had a list.
Last week I was speaking with a landscaper who told me that they want $200 for a 7 hour day, and that you had to buy breakfast, and lunch.

A friend of mine told me he recently sold his landscaping, snow plowing business. His employees were unreliable, and would randomly not show up for work. It seems that I hear that from a number of sources.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 31, 2022)

(Bites tongue) Pandemic Mental Health, folks... Carry on.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 31, 2022)

scout24 said:


> (Bites tongue) Pandemic Mental Health, folks... Carry on.


I've noticed more frantic people than back in '020 but maybe that's because they no longer hunker down at home waiting on a government check and have to join the ranks of the rest of us again.

Example: At the road widen project I work at the traffic volume picked up back in Spring. Yet here lately the traffic is way more wreckless. Used to be a couple of those orange drums that line the road got hit once or twice a week. Lately it's several a day and crashes have noteably increased as well. Instead of a rear ender at a red light it's 5 car pile ups in between intersections from so many people white knuckling the steering wheel riding bumper to bumper like the last lap at Daytona.
Aingst seems to be the new pandemic.

Another example is at the grocery store where people are acting like that carton of CocaCola is the last Cabbage Patch kid even though there's 322 more cartons left.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 31, 2022)

I think that drivers got used to going at "Covid speed" during the lockdown because traffic was so light at the time. I've noticed that highway traffic has been going faster than pre-Covid times ever since.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 31, 2022)

I can't say that I see a difference between driver's habits of before covid, and after. Perhaps it is because in my neck of the woods, traffic has always been heavy, and there has always been those drivers, who weave in and out of one lane or the other in an attempt to get there faster. I suppose, for some it is the exhilaration of pretending to be Mario Andretti.

35 years ago, I hated driving on the Garden State Parkway, to and from the shore due to the congestion of the highway. People would do their darndest to maintain 60 mph even if it meant that they would be tailgating all the way up, only 20 feet behind the car in front of them. Note: it should be at least 60 feet. Things have not changed in that regard.

I do have to agree that more often than before, I'll see what appears to be two cars racing each other in traffic, each swerving from lane to lane to gain an extra car length. 

For me, pre-pandemic/post-pandemic, I drive with the flow of traffic, and maintain a good buffer of distance between me and the car in front of me. If the idiot behind me is tailgating me, I hold back further for a larger/longer buffer. A number of times, that extra buffer has kept me from getting rear-ended when traffic ahead came to a sudden stop.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 2, 2022)

One of my coworkers came off of night shift today and first thing he said to me was "is it me or are people driving more frantic lately?" The other coworker spoke up and said "they're driving like they're heads are on fire and they're @$$'s is catchin' lately".


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2022)

when i was homless i took a job for under minium wage. it was way better then having to ask for help.btw worse job ever heavy heavy antques moving .


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2022)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I think that drivers got used to going at "Covid speed" during the lockdown because traffic was so light at the time. I've noticed that highway traffic has been going faster than pre-Covid times ever since.


Only in my neck of the woods.... Haven't noticed a difference. Then again, most drivers in NYC drive like either idiots or the most self-centered jerks in the world. Take your pick. Always been that way. The last idiot I encountered was one of those who thinks the proper way to use a turn signal is to flick it, and then instantly jump into the other lane. Don't bother looking. Ironically, I wasn't as upset as I'd usually be. He's driving a Nissan. I recognized the model and the trim level was shown on the back. Once he goes over 40K miles that garbage Jatco CVT in it is going to fall apart. Judging by the looks of his vehicle, state it was in, he couldn't afford a hot-dog. Much less a tranny replacement.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 2, 2022)

I would like to know how Greta’s doing....it’s been a minute since I’ve seen a post of hers.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 2, 2022)

I remember you and her had a special connection (-;


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 3, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Then again, most drivers in NYC drive like either idiots or the most self-centered jerks in the world. Take your pick. Always been that way.


As a cyclist and a pedestrian I get a first-hand look at the awful driving habits here. Honestly, the term sociopathic best fits a lot of the driving I see. I especially hate the lane-jockeying to gain a few places at the next red light. Not to mention regularly using bike lanes, sometimes even _sidewalks_, to pass stuck traffic.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 3, 2022)

wacbzz said:


> I would like to know how Greta’s doing....it’s been a minute since I’ve seen a post of hers.



She got out of the cult and is in deprogramming. They are starting with a kiddie brightstar and going from there.


----------

